# Where is Gooserider?



## mgwmgw

I am Gooserider's long-time girlfriend.

He has had an accident involving 
a piece of tree falling on him.
It has broken his leg just below the knee
and broken some ribs, which tore his aorta
and may have slightly punctured a lung.

So, he is in the Surgical Intensive Care Unit
at Lahey Clinic.  Only family are allowed to visit
or call.

He will not be able to moderate for at least
some days, maybe longer.

If you want to do something for him
and believe in prayer or equivalent,
any good wishes for his well being and
for the competence of his doctors would
be welcome.

Mary-Anne

(webmasters edit and not below - if you are just seeing this thread now, please read this about the upcoming build days)
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/54991/
The same thread gives instructions if you can help with green energy ($$)
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewannounce/54381_2/


----------



## billb3

Hope and well-wishes forthcoming.
Also hopes for no pneumonia nor pleurisy in the lung from broken  ribs.

Lahey's supposed to be a good place to be should there need be.


----------



## sdrobertson

Get well soon Goose, you'll be in my prayers and I look forward to reading your words hopefully soon.


----------



## Shari

Mary-Anne,

Prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery coming his way!

Shari


----------



## taxidermist

Get well soon goose!!    Keep us posted in the boiler room

Rob


----------



## tom in maine

Goose,
Heal quickly friend.

Tom


----------



## chuck172

Goose, you're in my prayers. Get well soon, we need you!


----------



## Later

Heal well, and fast, Goose.


----------



## fossil

Mary-Anne, thanks very much for letting us know here.  I've linked your thread into the Moderators' forum, so the Webmaster and other mods will be aware of the situation.  Our very best wishes go out to Goose, and to you.  Please keep us updated here on the situation...probably the most appropriate forum to post in for this would be the Ash Can.  I'll move this thread over there and the discussion can continue.  Thanks again for letting us know.  Rick


----------



## RobC

Your succinct writings and solid advice will be missed on a daily basis. Best wishes for a solid recovery. Peace & Prayers. 
Rob


----------



## leaddog

Goose, We are thinking of you and are in our thoughts and prayers. It always pains us to here of any one getting hurt getting wood. Get well soon as your well thought out responses to every one here is really appreciated.
leaddog


----------



## colebrookman

Goose you are in our prayers from the other end of the state.  Hurry back !
Ed


----------



## Bobbin

Wow.  Must be some damn sore about now if drugs permit such a thing.  

I wish only the best for a very speedy recovery.  

And a very big, warm hug for you, Mary-Anne.  You must be worried sick about Goose.  I wish there was something I could do for you... words seem so insignificant right now.


----------



## in hot water

Hope you are well and back in the saddle soon.  Let us know if there is anything we can help with.

hr


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

Get well Goose, Randy


----------



## prairiefire

speedy recovery to you goose, hope all goes well. see you back here soon!!

jesse


----------



## woodsman23

Get well goose.


----------



## Dix

Mary Anne, I hope things are better soon, for all of your sakes.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## webbie

OMG, MA....

That's terrible to hear.

Well, better the leg than the head.

Get Well Soon Goose!


----------



## daveswoodhauler

I think I speak for many of us on how much help Goose has always provided everyone with his well thought out posts.
You are both in our thoughts and our prayers, and please keep us updated on his condition.
We will say a few prayers tonight for you both.


----------



## dogwood

Gooserider, I'm very sorry to hear you have been injured so seriously. I hope you receive the best of care, and are feeling better soon. 

Mike


----------



## pybyr

Best wishes and thoughts and prayers from here as well.


----------



## StackedLumber

Lahey Clinic is one of the best.  Know it fairly well from my wife's family's health care there.  Thoughts and prayers are with the Goose.  Hope he recovers quick!


----------



## dogwood

Gooserider, I am very sorry to hear that you have been injured so seriously. I hope you receive the best of care and are feeling better soon. 

Mike


----------



## begreen

Yikes! That's shocking news.  Thanks for letting us know Mary-Anne. I hope he's not in too much pain and heals quickly. Please let him know we're all thinking about him and pulling for his fast recovery.

Had to be a fluke, Goose is a careful dude. But it's a good warning to all of us. Be careful out there.


----------



## ohbie1

Goose,  may all the good will you've built up here come back to heal you quickly!



Get well soon.


----------



## woodsmaster

Get well soon I,ll miss your advise. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Donl

Sad news! Hoping for your speedy recovery!

Don


----------



## emesine

My family will pray for you, Goose.  Get well soon.  

Andrew


----------



## jebatty

Goose and Mary-Ann -- time and life are so precious. In the hours and days ahead, my prayers are with both of you. These times are so personal, yet I feel your pain and anxiety. I pray you both be comforted, be well taken care of by nurses, doctors and friends, and that you both feel peace and love in the presence of each other and those that surround you.

Jim


----------



## Hunderliggur

Goose and Mary-Ann : Our prayers are with you and Goose for a speedy recovery.  If we were closer we could give you a hand.  If you need anything let us know and I am sure the group will figure out a way to help.

Mark


----------



## flash49

Get well Goose!


----------



## kenny chaos

Sending good stuff your way, and lots of it.
-Kenny


----------



## Jags

Thanks for the heads up Mary-Anne.  I hope you are aware of the respect and reputation that Goose has built through the years on this forum.  He will be missed until his speedy return will once again allow him to grace these pages.

All the best is sent for a speedy recovery.  And I hope in the long run he chops that damn tree into a bunch of little pieces and burns it up.

Keep your game face on and your head clear and before you know it, it will be but a memory and a story.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Whoah!  Best of luck Goose!  

My sister and my niece are both nurses at Lahey.  I went there for my appendicitis when i was a kid.  It's a very well respected hospital, and he could hardly find a better place to take care of him- even in the Boston area, which is saying something.

Take care, heal quickly- we miss ya!


----------



## Wallyworld

Scary stuff, a reminder of how dangerous it is cutting wood. Get well Goose


----------



## smokinj

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> I am Gooserider's long-time girlfriend.
> 
> He has had an accident involving
> a piece of tree falling on him.
> It has broken his leg just below the knee
> and broken some ribs, which tore his aorta
> and may have slightly punctured a lung.
> 
> So, he is in the Surgical Intensive Care Unit
> at Lahey Clinic.  Only family are allowed to visit
> or call.
> 
> He will not be able to moderate for at least
> some days, maybe longer.
> 
> If you want to do something for him
> and believe in prayer or equivalent,
> any good wishes for his well being and
> for the competence of his doctors would
> be welcome.
> 
> Mary-Anne



He has my prays good speed on recovery............


----------



## thewoodlands

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> I am Gooserider's long-time girlfriend.
> 
> He has had an accident involving
> a piece of tree falling on him.
> It has broken his leg just below the knee
> and broken some ribs, which tore his aorta
> and may have slightly punctured a lung.
> 
> So, he is in the Surgical Intensive Care Unit
> at Lahey Clinic.  Only family are allowed to visit
> or call.
> 
> He will not be able to moderate for at least
> some days, maybe longer.
> 
> If you want to do something for him
> and believe in prayer or equivalent,
> any good wishes for his well being and
> for the competence of his doctors would
> be welcome.
> 
> Mary-Anne



Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Zap


----------



## karri0n

Goose,

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## JustWood

Heal well my friend.
I cringe whenever I hear of tree cutting injuries like this.
Makes me wish I could pass on my tree cutting knowledge/saftey to everyone on hearth to help prevent future injuries.


----------



## firefighterjake

Goose and Mary Ann . . . keeping both of you in my thoughts . . . hang in there and get well soon.

And Mary Ann . . . I know you're rather busy . . . but if you get a chance and you think Goose would appreciate it I know I would like to send Goose a get well card . . . of course not knowing his real name could be an issue.


----------



## muncybob

Best wishes to Goose! This place ain't the same without you!


----------



## colebrookman

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Goose and Mary Ann . . . keeping both of you in my thoughts . . . hang in there and get well soon.
> 
> And Mary Ann . . . I know you're rather busy . . . but if you get a chance and you think Goose would appreciate it I know I would like to send Goose a get well card . . . of course not knowing his real name could be an issue.


+1 here.  I'm sure many of us would like to send a card to our friend Goose if possible.
Ed


----------



## flyingcow

colebrookman said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose and Mary Ann . . . keeping both of you in my thoughts . . . hang in there and get well soon.
> 
> And Mary Ann . . . I know you're rather busy . . . but if you get a chance and you think Goose would appreciate it I know I would like to send Goose a get well card . . . of course not knowing his real name could be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 here.  I'm sure many of us would like to send a card to our friend Goose if possible.
> Ed
Click to expand...


+2...

Get well Goose.


----------



## Flatbedford

Mary Ann,
That sucks. My heart goes out to you and Goose. Thanks for letting is know and be sure to let him know that we are all wishing him a speedy and full recovery. Not to mention a full explanation with pictures 

Hang in there you two.


----------



## hoosierhick

Get well so Goose.


----------



## ROBERT F

For a speedy recovery I shall pray for thee.  Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Deere10

Our prayers are with you in a speedy and healthy recovery...Get well soon


----------



## rphurley

Get well soon Goose.  You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.  You're in great hands at the Lahey Clinic, we'll be seeing you back here soon.


----------



## Stevebass4

goose if you need any help with this year's wood give a shout and i'll come up and give you a hand


----------



## Fsappo

Your in my thoughts and prayers when I speak with the creator.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## LLigetfa

When I was a kid and hurt myself, I was afraid to go home cuz my mother would wup my ass.  I'd go crawl into a hole instead.

Dammit Goose! You be careful out there.  Don't worry, I won't wup your ass.  Get well soon.  Don't be laying around too much cuz that's how pneumonia can set in.


----------



## colebrookman

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> goose if you need any help with this year's wood give a shout and i'll come up and give you a hand


+1 count me in if needed.  That's what friends are for. Course if you have pizza!!
Ed


----------



## WoodMann

Hows it hanigin', Goose..................


----------



## mgwmgw

Those of you who have offered to help with this year's wood,
I am guessing that is help we will seriously need.
They are planning on doing the leg surgery on Monday,
and hope to be able to let him wake up some after
that.  At that time I should have a better idea of
how things are.

Mary-Anne


----------



## begreen

Oh man, this is serious. Thanks for the update Mary-Anne. I'm really glad he has someone there with him. This must be really tough on you. Please let us know what we can do to help.


----------



## daveswoodhauler

I'd be happy to help in any way I can, and thank you for keeping us posted. 
I could donate a cord or so..cut and split last March, and could get it stacked for you. Problem I have is transportation of the wood from my house to Billerica, as I don't have a truck. (I'm in Westminster)
If someone has a decent truck that can haul up your way, PM me, and I look to set up a delivery...or would offer to help someone closer and could help unload and stack.


----------



## mgwmgw

You are very sweet.  Thank-you.

Whether we need the wood depends on how Goose recovers,
which should be clearer in a few days.

Goose and I have a minivan, so I think we can use that for transportation
if nobody local has a truck.

Mary-Anne


----------



## mgwmgw

Yes, if we need physical help we can organize pizza.
We have at least 4 different sources of pizza within 
10 minutes away.  I would want Goose to organize 
that when he is able.

Mary-Anne


----------



## gibson

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> I am Gooserider's long-time girlfriend.
> 
> He has had an accident involving
> a piece of tree falling on him.
> It has broken his leg just below the knee
> and broken some ribs, which tore his aorta
> and may have slightly punctured a lung.
> 
> So, he is in the Surgical Intensive Care Unit
> at Lahey Clinic.  Only family are allowed to visit
> or call.
> 
> He will not be able to moderate for at least
> some days, maybe longer.
> 
> If you want to do something for him
> and believe in prayer or equivalent,
> any good wishes for his well being and
> for the competence of his doctors would
> be welcome.
> 
> Mary-Anne




Goose and Mary-Anne,

You are both in my prayers and I am sending lots of good thoughts your way.  Lots of people will probably offer you help during this time.  Accept all of it.  You will return it to others when called upon.  Things like the ordeal that your going through wake people up, because it could happen to any of us.  If I lived in Lowell or Chelmsford there would be a lasagna on your doorstep, but since I live an hour and a half away I will send a bunch of good thoughts your way.  God bless.  Goose will be cutting trees again soon.


----------



## ChipTam

Goose,
    Get well soon!  Our thoughts are with you.  You've helped me out in the past with thoughtful responses to my wood stove questions.  If I still lived in Worcester, I would volunteer my pick-up truck to help you with wood deliveries.
All the best,
                ChipTam


----------



## mgwmgw

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> Goose will be cutting trees again soon.



May you be right!

Mary-Anne


----------



## begreen

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Yes, if we need physical help we can organize pizza.
> We have at least 4 different sources of pizza within
> 10 minutes away.  I would want Goose to organize
> that when he is able.
> 
> Mary-Anne



We'll get some wood and help to you for sure. Can you get help locally for the bees?


----------



## Dune

If no one nearer comes through with a truck, my 1 ton is available on weekends.

Get well Goose.


----------



## drewboy

Be strong Goose! You've got a lot of people pulling for you.

Rob


----------



## raven

Goose i have always had respect for your thoughts on this forum. I(along with everyone else im sure) have nothing but positive thoughts and prayer for you and those around you. A lot of good vibes. On a lighter note , you no Goose you have have time and chance to come up with a mind blowing kick ass tall tale here. SO COME ON GOOSE MAKE IT A GREAT  TALE lol


----------



## mgwmgw

The surgeons are doing the surgery to repair Goose's broken leg.  
They will probably insert a metal bar so he will set off metal detectors.

There is a possibility that a side effect of the heart surgery may have resulted in 
some paralysis of his legs due to lack of blood flow to the spine during surgery, 
so it is not clear how mobile he will be when this is done. 

He will be woken up slowly, most likely tomorrow.

There is no internet connection in the surgical intensive care unit,
and he is expected to stay there for some days.
There is internet in the regular hospital rooms, 
so he can probably be online after they move him.
The leg bone may take a couple of years to heal
completely.
I was not kidding about the physical help.

Further prayers still appreciated.

Any information about local rehabilitation hospitals also
appreciated.

Mary-Anne


----------



## mgwmgw

I expect we can get local help with the bees.
There is a group that meets at the local
bee supply shop.

Thanks for asking.

I expect most of the wood moving will happen on week-ends,
weather permitting, since that is when more people have time.

Mary-Anne


----------



## Flatbedford

Wow! He is really banged up! I am so sorry to hear this. Again, my best wishes and thoughts to you both.


----------



## Jags

Mary-Anne - from a person that has recently seen his significant other go through a horrendous accident (Broken neck in two places (requiring halo), broken back in 3 places requiring rods to fuse the 3 together.  4 broken ribs, scapula, and sternum, I will say that the human body is an amazing organism.

Its hard to see a loved one laying in a hospital bed, wondering the outcome.  It WILL be taxing on mind and body for both of you.  BUT - It WILL get better.  The healing will start, the humor will return, normality will once again be normal.  Stay strong for the both of you.

April 2nd will be the one year anniversary for that day for me.  And one day, you will say the same.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

I'm reasonably local as well- grew up in Burlington and work in Lexington.  I can join in any work party required, travel schedule permitting.  I will do a LOT of work for a little pizza


----------



## stee6043

I wish I was closer.  I'll send beer to go along with the pizza mentioned above!  Best wishes, Goose...


----------



## nailed_nailer

Heal Easy Goose,

Mary-Anne,   I live on the Cape and while I don't have any wood.

I have saw, straps, a 3/4 ton truck, and free weekends.

If you need help I can make a trip.

Just let me know where and when.

Happy to help out.  My mom lives just North of there in NH.

---Nailer---


----------



## Stevebass4

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Those of you who have offered to help with this year's wood,
> I am guessing that is help we will seriously need.
> They are planning on doing the leg surgery on Monday,
> and hope to be able to let him wake up some after
> that.  At that time I should have a better idea of
> how things are.
> 
> Mary-Anne



just let me know - you guys are an hour and 1/2 north but i have saws and truck shoot me a PM when you're ready


----------



## kenny chaos

It'll probably be best in the long run to expend energy for buying in wood for next year.


----------



## colebrookman

Mary Ann you may want to consider not heating with wood this year.  I'm sure you know how much work there is heating with wood and Goose, like most men will push the window.   Just an idea.  Better to get fully well before you tackle wood burning.
Ed


----------



## Nofossil

Mary-Anne and Goose,

I really don't have anything to offer in the short term other than prayers and best wishes, and you already have those.

However, my brother-in-law works at Hanscomb, and we own a house in Lexington. We find ourselves in your neighborhood from time to time. I suspect that stir-craziness may be the bigger problem over time, and I'll be happy to offer whatever I can in the way of diversions and moral support.  Goose has always impressed me as a healthy and all too rare combination of common sense, civility, and helpfulness. I'd be honored to help in any way that I can.


----------



## webbie

It goes without saying - but I am saying it anyway......that Goose is part and parcel of what makes Hearth.com a great community!

On the helping end, we have lots of folks standing ready. I am also of the mind that Mary Anne should turn the oil or gas heat on, and I can guarantee that we can get that bill paid.......you guys have other things to think about!

But, if the wood or other help is the way to go, I will offer to pay any and all expenses that any members have - for gas, tolls, etc. - for helping Goose, as well as also spring for Pizza and whatever else is needed to fuel them before, during and after such helping........

So, Hearth.com people, don't be shy.......if you end up doing something, hit me up!


----------



## fossil

I'm there in spirit, but I'm 3000 miles away...but I _do_ know where my wife keeps her checkbook.   :coolgrin:   Rick


----------



## Dix

I'm down  on the Island, but if another pick up and a goose neck trailer can help, I'll travel. 

Got some saws, wheel barrows, etc.


----------



## Jags

I have said it before and I will say it again.

This place (and its members) is AWESOME!


----------



## firefighterjake

It's been a few days since I've checked in here . . . 

-- Does anyone have an address where we can at least send Goose a get well card?

-- Is anyone taking up a collection or anything? 

I'm a fair distance away to come down for a work party, but I would like to send a card to Goose and I suspect more than a few of us wouldn't mind kicking in a bit of money to Goose and Mary Ann . . . even if folks just kicked in $5 (what's that . . . a few coffee and donuts during the work week) I imagine it would add up quick . . . anyone willing to be the Keeper of the Money . . . any Moderators . . . Craig?


----------



## NWfuel

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> It's been a few days since I've checked in here . . .
> 
> -- Does anyone have an address where we can at least send Goose a get well card?
> 
> -- Is anyone taking up a collection or anything?
> 
> I'm a fair distance away to come down for a work party, but I would like to send a card to Goose and I suspect more than a few of us wouldn't mind kicking in a bit of money to Goose and Mary Ann . . . even if folks just kicked in $5 (what's that . . . a few coffee and donuts during the work week) I imagine it would add up quick . . . anyone willing to be the Keeper of the Money . . . any Moderators . . . Craig?



Jake
They are working on it.
Thomas


----------



## firefighterjake

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a few days since I've checked in here . . .
> 
> -- Does anyone have an address where we can at least send Goose a get well card?
> 
> -- Is anyone taking up a collection or anything?
> 
> I'm a fair distance away to come down for a work party, but I would like to send a card to Goose and I suspect more than a few of us wouldn't mind kicking in a bit of money to Goose and Mary Ann . . . even if folks just kicked in $5 (what's that . . . a few coffee and donuts during the work week) I imagine it would add up quick . . . anyone willing to be the Keeper of the Money . . . any Moderators . . . Craig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake
> They are working on it.
> Thomas
Click to expand...



Thanks for the heads up Thomas . . . and the other "mysterious member" who sent me Goose's mailing address.


----------



## twitch

So sorry to hear Goose and Mary-Anne.  Here's to a quick recovery.


----------



## Battenkiller

Geez, I only checked out this thread because it had so many hits.  Should have looked sooner.

I'm very sorry to hear about this unfortunate accident.  I went through this about five years ago when my oldest boy lost the brakes on an ATV he was riding and went over a steep embankment with the thing landing on top of him.  His head (helmeted, thankfully) hit a huge boulder.  He had to crawl up the embankment with a broken left scapula, several broken ribs and a punctured lung, then had to lay there in the middle of the dirt road until someone came along.  In spite of all the damage, he was up on his feet and back to work by the end of the summer.  May you heal in a similar fashion, Goose.


----------



## webbie

I don't feel right posting his address without mary-annes OK...I'll see if I can get it.....

Although, he gave all of us his address before when he had a party......but I like to be sure about these things!


----------



## fossil

At least in the Ash Can it's visible only to registered members, not the whole world.  HEY!  I just checked and it said Hearth.com has *20,001 *registered members.  Whoa!   :bug:   Rick


----------



## smokinj

Jags said:
			
		

> I have said it before and I will say it again.
> 
> This place (and its members) is AWESOME!



+1


----------



## mgwmgw

Arthur is now off the ventilator.  
He is wearing an Oxygen mask, but otherwise breathing on his own.
He can talk but not well or easily.
The damage to his ribs and back are not so severe 
as to prevent him from sitting up
by raising the head of the bed.
This is progress.


----------



## StackedLumber

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Arthur is now off the ventilator.
> He is wearing an Oxygen mask, but otherwise breathing on his own.
> He can talk but not well or easily.
> The damage to his ribs and back are not so severe
> as to prevent him from sitting up
> by raising the head of the bed.
> This is progress.



Great news!  will continue to keep in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## begreen

Whew, that's the best news of the week. Thanks for the update. We're pulling for him.


----------



## Shari

Mary-Anne,

Great news!  Just remember, with faith there is no mountain to tall to climb!  Best wishes, Gooserider!  

Shari


----------



## fossil

Thank you, Mary-Anne, for keeping us informed here about Goose's condition.  That's a very thoughtful detail for you to look after in the midst of all you're dealing with, I'm sure.  We appreciate it.  Rick


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

Excellent! This is good news indeed, Randy


----------



## kartracer

Prayers for a speedy and complete recovery.I'm all for kicking in to help pay for heat,electrical bills,etc..Who and where do I send it?


----------



## pistonslap

Glad to hear it. Get well soon Goose.


----------



## rphurley

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> The surgeons are doing the surgery to repair Goose's broken leg.
> They will probably insert a metal bar so he will set off metal detectors.
> 
> There is a possibility that a side effect of the heart surgery may have resulted in
> some paralysis of his legs due to lack of blood flow to the spine during surgery,
> so it is not clear how mobile he will be when this is done.
> 
> He will be woken up slowly, most likely tomorrow.
> 
> There is no internet connection in the surgical intensive care unit,
> and he is expected to stay there for some days.
> There is internet in the regular hospital rooms,
> so he can probably be online after they move him.
> The leg bone may take a couple of years to heal
> completely.
> I was not kidding about the physical help.
> 
> 
> Further prayers still appreciated.
> 
> Any information about local rehabilitation hospitals also
> appreciated.
> 
> Mary-Anne


My good friends are administrators at a Visiting Nurse company in the Lowell area.  I'm sure they can provide me with information on good Rehabilitation facilities when the time is right.  Also, as my best friend lives in Chelmsford, I'm happy to come up and help out with the wood duties too.
Rich


----------



## firefighterjake

fossil said:
			
		

> Thank you, Mary-Anne, for keeping us informed here about Goose's condition.  That's a very thoughtful detail for you to look after in the midst of all you're dealing with, I'm sure.  We appreciate it.  Rick



+1 . . . Look after yourself and Goose first and foremost . . . but we surely appreciate you keeping us informed since many of us consider Goose part of a large, extended family and already miss his presence here. Keeping you both in our thoughts. . . .


----------



## mgwmgw

Gooserider is talking better than yesterday. He ate his first 
meal today. He had his first physical therapy session today.

Those of you who are thinking of Get Well cards, I have a better idea.
When he can talk a little better, I think he would prefer phone calls.
His life is pretty boring and I think phone calls would be more entertaining
for him than cards.

I can hardly understand him unless I listen carefully yet, so this will
take some days before phone calls make sense.

Mary-Anne


----------



## gzecc

Mary-anne, Does the hospital have a wireless network? Hook him up with a notebook computer. I'm sure he would like to surf!


----------



## Jags

Mary-Anne - you let us know when the time is right.  I'll be warming up till then.

" A guy walks into a bar and....."  Wait - I'll save that one.


----------



## fossil

Thanks, Mary-Anne...I think patience is the key for everyone.  Goose needs to rest and to heal.  When the time is right, and he's got the go-ahead from the folks looking after his recovery (including you), then a laptop might be a good first step.  Dunno about a phone ringing on his bedside table day & night.  Rick


----------



## mgwmgw

Intensive Care does not have internet.
Regular rooms do, attached to the room TV
so no laptop needed. 

Thanks for the thought,
and the other posts.

Mary-Anne


----------



## Dix

Mary Anne, such good news for you and yours !

Please, keep  us posted !!

And as an "aside"  .....   Goose = Arthur??????????


----------



## mikeyny

Thank God he will be alright. the prayers have helped. Now rest and recover, I am sure Mary Ann would love to have him home, there is so much to do.


----------



## Bobbin

There is nothing more frightening that seeing someone you love so debilitated.  It's a very stern reminder of how fragile we all can be but watching improvement is also shows us how readily the body can mend itself.  Hang in there, Mary-Anne, I bet you're pretty wiped about about now.  It's nice read good news, thanks for the update.


----------



## firefighterjake

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Gooserider is talking better than yesterday. He ate his first
> meal today. He had his first physical therapy session today.
> 
> Those of you who are thinking of Get Well cards, I have a better idea.
> When he can talk a little better, I think he would prefer phone calls.
> His life is pretty boring and I think phone calls would be more entertaining
> for him than cards.
> 
> I can hardly understand him unless I listen carefully yet, so this will
> take some days before phone calls make sense.
> 
> Mary-Anne



Great news.

I know you've probably got a lot on your mind Mary Anne, but please let Goose know there are many of us here that are thinking of him every day . . . we truly miss him . . . and are pulling for both of you . . . and let us know if there is anything we can do to help you guys.


----------



## mgwmgw

Gooserider's "real" name is Arthur Torrey.
He has been "Gooserider" for decades.
This has to do with MotoGuzzi motorcycles, 
not unwholesome acts on birds.

I will keep you posted.

The reason I did not post an address
is that I assume phone calls will be more fun than cards.

His legs still do not move,
so please keep praying.
He does have sensation in them.

Optimistically,

Mary-Anne


----------



## Jags

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> This has to do with MotoGuzzi motorcycles,
> not unwholesome acts on birds.



I knew I liked you.  That right thar was funny. :lol: 

Mary-Anne - believe me when I tell you that the dark days become sunnier.  Attitude is everything (and a sense of humor).


----------



## WoodMann

Hang in there, Goose................


----------



## Delta-T

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Gooserider's "real" name is Arthur Torrey.
> He has been "Gooserider" for decades.
> This has to do with MotoGuzzi motorcycles,
> not unwholesome acts on birds.
> 
> I will keep you posted.
> 
> The reason I did not post an address
> is that I assume phone calls will be more fun than cards.
> 
> His legs still do not move,
> so please keep praying.
> He does have sensation in them.
> 
> Optimistically,
> 
> Mary-Anne



That just ruins the hilarious image of a saddled goose running crazy with a dude on its back waving one hand in the air like a bucking bronco. Hang in there goose and mary-anne, good thoughts going your way.


----------



## kenny chaos

"Gooserider"  always reminded me of a childhood story about Nils who rode a flying goose.


----------



## firefighterjake

It's funny how sometimes we get pictures in our mind . . . or thoughts stuck there.

For some reason I always pictured Goose/Arthur as Goose from Mad Max . . . which may be kind of appropriate since he rode a motorcycle . . . just not a Guzzi.

http://www.madmaxcostumes.com/C1/goose.htm


----------



## WoodMann

I always thought it was a throwback to Top Gun..........


----------



## billb3

I pictured Gooserider as being taken from Selma  Lagerloff's book, too.


----------



## webbie

Y'all have never caught a look at his moto with the sidecar, or you would know what the name meant....


----------



## fossil

Anybody who recognizes his avatar immediately grasps the nickname.  Rick


----------



## mgwmgw

Gooserider has been moved from intensive care to a regular hospital room.
His phone number there is 781-744-1126.

Calls welcome.
Visiting hours are from 11 a.m. to 8 p.m.
Phoning before you visit is a good idea.
Please do not visit if he can catch something from you.
I am told his immune system is not as strong as usual just now.

I do not know when he moves from there to rehab,
but I expect it is a matter of days.
Most likely rehab will be located in nearby Woburn Mass.

He has no internet access, and would likely welcome updates
on hearth.com activity.

Mary-Anne


----------



## firefighterjake

Thank you for the update Mary Anne.


----------



## firefighterjake

Just got off the phone with Goose . . . 

Never having met him or talked with him other than our interaction here at the hearth.com I just wanted to say to anyone who has thought about calling him, but has thought "Gee, I don't really know Goose other than having read his posts . . . what will we talk about . . . it would be kind of odd just to call him up out of the blue wouldn't it?" . . . never fear, The Goose is a great guy and easy to talk with . . . and I did ask and he did say that as long as there are no pretty nurses visiting him (or Mary Anne) and he's feeling up to it, he would be happy to talk to folks, answer questions about wood splitters or just chat for a bit to distract him. 

The Goose seems in good spirit . . . and having talked with him I think we'll be hearing from him in no time . . . and I suspect he's the sort of guy who will get back on his feet as he is the type of person who will rise to the challenge, no matter what that challenge may be.

And so, I'll challenge you, good members of hearth.com . . . take just 5 minutes out of your day today or tomorrow and send Goose a card . . . or give him a call . . . just to let him know that he and Mary Anne are not alone and are not forgotten, but are in fact sorely missed.


----------



## mgwmgw

It looks as if Goose is moving to rehab tomorrow.
We're still figuring out which one.
Things are moving fast.

Mary-Anne


----------



## Flatbedford

That is great news.


----------



## Wallyworld

Awesome


----------



## sdrobertson

This forum is amazing as it is a place that I come to almost everyday, to talk with people that I will probably never meet, and when I hear that one of us got injured it really bothers me.  I'm several states away from Goose and I know that I will never meet him in person, but I check up on him here all the time.  

Thank You Mary-Anne for keeping us updated.

One of Goose's many Internet friends,
Shannon


----------



## thewoodlands

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> It looks as if Goose is moving to rehab tomorrow.
> We're still figuring out which one.
> Things are moving fast.
> 
> Mary-Anne



Hi Mary-Anne

I called goose today and had a nice talk, we had to cut it short because the nurse was coming in. He seemed to perk up when I heard her say something about a sponge bath.

zap


----------



## mgwmgw

Goose seemed much more cheerful than he had before.
I think people phoning him is doing him good.
It looks as if he will do rehab at Spaulding in Boston.
I understand he will be transported tomorrow,
but I am not sure when.
I will post contact information and
when is good to phone when I have the information.

Mary-Anne


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Goose seemed much more cheerful than he had before.
> I think people phoning him is doing him good.
> It looks as if he will do rehab at Spaulding in Boston.
> I understand he will be transported tomorrow,
> but I am not sure when.
> I will post contact information and
> when is good to phone when I have the information.
> 
> Mary-Anne



Spaulding is a great rehab hospital....one of the best. You and Goose are in very good hands there.


----------



## firefighterjake

Keeping you both in my thoughts . . . Mary Anne and Goose.


----------



## PapaDave

Mary-Anne, 
I hadn't checked this thread for a few days, so I'm very glad to hear that Arthur is doing so much better. Sounds as though the one he needs and wants the most, is there with him already. We're just sort of diversions. He's lucky to have you, and so are we, so I hope you can continue giving updates when you can.
If you, or someone else can supply a mailing addy, I'd like to send a card (not much of a talker).
Although not nearly as serious as Arthur's accident, last year (Jan., '09), I found myself stuck in the hospital for a couple of days with a broken arm. Surgery needed to insert a metal plate. They only kept me to keep an eye on me with the pain meds I was being fed. I wanted out of there.......badly. What kept me sane (besides the drugs :ahhh: ), was the calls and visits. 
I still keep a card one of my granddaughters made for me. 

Both of you are in our thoughts, and prayers.

Dave


----------



## colebrookman

Hi Mary-Anne  Did you have any damage from all the flooding in your are?  The news photos are terrible to watch.  Hope you are all safe.
Ed


----------



## mgwmgw

Part of the basement is wet.
It came in the hatch.
This has happened before.

I have not dealt with it yet.

Thanks for asking.

Mary-Anne


----------



## mgwmgw

Goose is now transferred to Spaulding in Boston.

The address is
Spaulding Rehabilitation Hospital
125 Nashua Street
Boston, MA 02114-1198

He is in room 918 bed C
C is for Corridor.  
The other bed is W for Window.

His phone number is 617-573-7646,
He may not get phone calls after 10 p.m.
They are forwarded to a machine if too late.

Visiting hours are Monday to Friday 1 p.m. to 8 p.m.
and Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays, 11 am to 8 pm
Parking costs $5.
The hospital is next to North Station,
a short walk.

He is still in pain.
He is eating a little.
His voice sounds normal.

I don't believe that I am the only one he wants to see.
I think phone calls (or visits if you are local) 
from multiple people does him good.

Mary-Anne


----------



## webbie

Well, this is good to hear.
at least better than some of the alternatives.....


I will try to call soon!


----------



## PapaDave

Thanks for the contact info., Mary-Anne.


----------



## WoodMann

good news indeed..................


----------



## kenny chaos

Mary Anne and Goose, my thoughts are with all three of you.


----------



## thewoodlands

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Mary Anne and Goose, my thoughts are with all three of you.



It's a Chaosism.

zap


----------



## webbie

I spoke to Goose today - he sounds good - in fact, he sounds like he needs to get online fast because his brain is working hard and he needs to be wired to the net and his communities!


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

It will be great to have him back. I can't remember the last time someone threatened to extinguish me, Randy


----------



## Shari

Just thought I'd stick a link in here to another thread about Gooserider/Mary-Anne in case others have missed it:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/54352/

Shari


----------



## signalsteve

Never like to hear about anyone getting hurt in the tree business, I don't know you but get well soon....


----------



## mgwmgw

Goose has changed to a new room at the same clinic.
room 921c
and new telephone number
617-573-7650

I also had a medical adventure of my own,
but I am now home and okay.

Mary-Anne


----------



## thewoodlands

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Goose has changed to a new room at the same clinic.
> room 921c
> and new telephone number
> 617-573-7650
> 
> I also had a medical adventure of my own,
> but I am now home and okay.
> 
> Mary-Anne



Hi Mary - Anne

How are you doing, also hows Goose.

zap


----------



## mgwmgw

How is Goose?
He has managed to have his first shower since the accident,
which is a very good thing.

How am I?

I feel...normal.
No lasting damage from my adventure.
I am thinking about whether and how
to prevent it from happening again.

I am also really pleased by
how supportive everyone has been.

Mary-Anne


----------



## dr.drew

Get well soon goose , we will keep you in are prayers


----------



## yanksforever

Get well soon Goose and keep up the good work of healing. And Thank you Mary-Anne for keeping us up to date
on his condition. God Speed!


----------



## kwikrp

Godspeed for a fast recovery !


----------



## iceman

Goose get better  we are pulling for ya!

I feel like crap, Just found out!
If we are going to go down/over there to cut/split n stack I am in!!
Lets get it going people! Hearth.com goes mobile


----------



## savageactor7

First I've heard of this accident.






edit just tried to open a pay pal and it couldn't verify my credit card....wtf?


----------



## Backwoods Savage

It is good to hear that Goose is getting better and also that Mary Anne came out of her situation in good shape. That had to have been a big scare.


----------



## Peter B.

Gooserider & Mary Anne:

Best wishes to you both for complete and speedy recoveries...

(Just discovered this thread and the t'other one this morning.)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/54352/

Peter B.

-----


----------



## imacman

Get well soon Goose!


----------



## Nonprophet

Best wishes to both of you for a speedy recovery!

NP


----------



## RowCropRenegade

Get feeling better Goose!


----------



## f3cbboy

wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## shawng111

Hope and prayer sent your way.


----------



## ControlFreak

Goose - You are prayed over.


----------



## wendell

Goose and Mary Anne,

My thoughts and prayers are with you both. I feel bad to be so late in saying that but I've actually been in recovery for hearth.com addiction. Fortunately, i have relapsed! I'm sure glad this got made a sticky so I noticed it!!


----------



## tickbitty

Wow, this is the first I saw this.  I am so sorry to hear of Gooserider's injury and of the troubles for both of you.  Best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery.  This place sure misses him and we appreciate the updates from Mary Anne and Craig.  Take good care and heal quickly!


----------



## LeonMSPT

Haven't been around here much lately...  I am traveling for work (Physical Therapist). I spent the fall in southern Virginia, returned to Maine for three weeks in December through Christmas and the New Year, and left for Cordova, Alaska in January where I remain until after the salmon runs at least. 

I am very sorry to hear about the misfortune with the tree, and from what I have read the heart attack/chest pain event. On the chest pain event...  regular exercise is likely the way to to with preventing future events, plus a reasonable diet, and following recommendations from competent medical providers regarding pharmacological agents which might help. The medications themselves can not work without reasonable diet and exercises, and sometimes the diet and exercise by itself is enough. 

On the horrific injuries resulting from the tree. Goose...  work as hard as the therapist will let you. You won't be sorry. Never give up! Never give in! Never surrender! Kick some major ass, and get back to fighting form as soon as you can. Never let a day go by that you do not exhaust yourself working with the therapist, and without them at whatever independent exercises they recommend. Rest when you need it. EAT! But eat good stuff, and get plenty of rest to offset the extreme levels of exercise it is going to take to recover from this as quickly as you can. 

Oh...  never say, "can't", moan, or cry...  it only encourages us to push harder. Never lose count of your exercises your working at...  we always start over again at "zero". And if you're smart you won't ever say, "This is easy...." we absolutely LOVE that. 

Never let it get easy...  if it's easy it's a waste of time. Always do one more if you can...


----------



## hearthtools

Have not been on much and just seen this.
Arthur and Mary I hope you both come to a speedy full recovery.
Thinking  of you.


----------



## YZF1R

My prayers and good thoughts out to both of you.

Steve


----------



## wooddope

Mary-Anne, I live just north of you guys [nashua] and have a 1 ton load of poplar and black walnut cut /split that I can deliver and stack for you.The popple is fresh cut and the walnut is seasoned. Please let me know, I'd really like to help.


----------



## raybonz

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> I am Gooserider's long-time girlfriend.
> 
> He has had an accident involving
> a piece of tree falling on him.
> It has broken his leg just below the knee
> and broken some ribs, which tore his aorta
> and may have slightly punctured a lung.
> 
> So, he is in the Surgical Intensive Care Unit
> at Lahey Clinic.  Only family are allowed to visit
> or call.
> 
> He will not be able to moderate for at least
> some days, maybe longer.
> 
> If you want to do something for him
> and believe in prayer or equivalent,
> any good wishes for his well being and
> for the competence of his doctors would
> be welcome.
> 
> Mary-Anne



I send my best wishes to Gooserider.. I just noticed this post and was shocked to read it.. We will say a prayer for him..

Take Care,
Ray


----------



## VCBurner

Mary-Anne and Gooserider,
This is sad and tragic news.  I haven't been around here much, sorry for not replying sooner.  I hope Goose recovers quickly.  I am in Union Construction, where everyday is full of dangers and sometimes accidents.  There is nothing worse than hearing about a suffering brother or family member.  My family is pulling for you.  Our thoughts will be with you.


----------



## mgwmgw

I am sitting next to Goose in the rehab hospital.
We have been discussing how to get him back online.
He will be soon.
I took a picture of him.  It is attached.
He sends his best wishes.
We hope to start a discussion soon in a separate thread
about how to adapt the house - ramps etc.
Our friend, Tim, is planning on participating 
in the discussion.  He has some ideas.


----------



## webbie

Good to see ya, Goose!

I hope to visit in the flesh this week and hopefully get you set up online if you haven't figured anything out by then!


----------



## Shari

Hey, Goose, good to 'see' you!  Keep up the faith and do what they tell you!

Shari


----------



## BrotherBart

Dang Goose! That widow maker hit ya so hard that your hair fell down to your chin.  :lol: 

Get well soon guy.


----------



## fossil

Wasn't a tree at all...it was the_ ugly stick_   :ahhh: .  Don't worry, buddy, you should see how hard it hit me!   %-P   Seriously, it's a real relief to see you sitting up and looking awake, aware, coherent, and on the road to recovery.  Mary-Anne, we're all happy to know that you're up and about as well.  You both take care.  We'll do whatever we can to help.  Rick


----------



## raybonz

Glad to see you're recovering! Are you on crutches, a cane or a walker? My wife recently had 2 full knee replacements done (first 1 knee, then recover then the other) and they wouldn't let her go home until she could handle the stairs with a cane.. She went to rehab in Brookline and they did a decent job getting her ready to go home.. Your rehab will tell you what needs to be done before you go. Here I had to make sure the paths were clear and installed a grab bar near the shower.. Added a shower chair and I replaced the showerhead with a combo unit which includes a regular showerhead plus a handheld one.. Therapy was the toughest and the most important hurdle to conquer.. 

Best Wishes!

Ray and family

 :cheese:


----------



## fbelec

good to see ya gettin vertical again. we'll be hearing from you soon. if you need something i'm 3 miles from you. just let me know what i can do.


----------



## kenny chaos

Very morbid picture.
Hope those wounds heal soon.
I'd help you out but I don't have much left.
Good-luck-
Kenny


----------



## mgwmgw

Not a morbid picture.

He's less likely to be grinning until he is making use of
a large, dangerous power tool. 

Mary-Anne


----------



## Jags

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Not a morbid picture.



Mary-Anne, If I know Kenny - that was said with tongue firmly planted in cheek.

Hmmm....but then again - knowing Kenny - I might have to rethink that. :lol:


----------



## Beowulf

Goose, best wishes for a fast recovery!  Hopefully some M/C therapy to look forward to when you are ready.

Cheers,

Beowulf


----------



## webbie

Heck, that's Gooses smile. If you want to see more, you'll have to await him getting home and hitting the mead.


----------



## mgwmgw

While Goose enjoys mead,
I think he would enjoy attacking a large trunk
with a chainsaw more...or using some new toy
that's large and dangerous. 

Mary-Anne
P.S. Not crutches.  Wheelchair.
Hence, ramps.  Maybe not forever.


----------



## smokinj

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> While Goose enjoys mead,
> I think he would enjoy attacking a large trunk
> with a chainsaw more...or using some new toy
> that's large and dangerous.
> 
> Mary-Anne
> P.S. Not crutches.  Wheelchair.
> Hence, ramps.  Maybe not forever.



Yep he has sawdust in his blood!


----------



## Flatbedford

Maybe??? Yikes. Lets stay positive now.


----------



## Jags

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> P.S. Not crutches.  Wheelchair.



Mary-Anne, if it is not prying too much, would you mind giving an overall view of where our buddy Goose is at physically.  I think many (me included) may not have the full grasp of what his condition currently is, as well as future outlook.


----------



## Danno77

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> I took a picture of him.  It is attached.


Holy crap, nobody mentioned anything about the tree horribly mauling his face!

Glad to see you sitting up. No matter what happens, just remember that you'll be getting along a little better today than you were a few days ago. same goes for tomorrow, and the next day, and so on. 

I think the appropriate wheelchair saw will be a top handled trimming saw for now. I think SmokinJay just got a 192, that should work well. leaves one hand free for the chair, and allows you to cut off to the side, since you cant get face to face with a log quite the same. You'll have to spread your legs in the chair to get a good shot at rounds with a fiskars, but as long as you are protected that should be doable. let's hope this wheelchair business is more temporary than you think....


----------



## imacman

Goose & Mary Ann, I haven't had the pleasure of "meeting" you online, but I just want to say to get well soon!


----------



## labrador

Goose and Mary-Anne, Hope you are on the road to recovery soon . There  are a lot of great people on this forum. Hope the rains are not adding to your problems. GET WELL.  Labrador


----------



## 'bert

Goose & MA glad to hear things are slowly getting better for you both.  Goose you are aware of my situation from last year, so I can now tell you that things do get better with time.  I look forward to once again seeing your insightful comments back here on hearth.com  Best wishes and get well soon.

'bert


----------



## Gooserider

Hi, just a quick note to say that Craig has just come by and dropped me off a loaner machine so I could get back online.  I have a thing I have to go to right now, but I will be posting more in an hour or two...  Glad to be back at last!

Gooserider


----------



## Jags

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Hi, just a quick note to say that Craig has just come by and dropped me off a loaner machine so I could get back online.  I have a thing I have to go to right now, but I will be posting more in an hour or two...  Glad to be back at last!
> 
> Gooserider



WHOOOOHOOOO!  Goose is back.


----------



## Shari

Hey, Goose!  Great to 'see' you back online!

Shari


----------



## fossil

Welcome back, my friend...to the show that never ends.  Real good to see you on the forums once again.  Rick


----------



## smokinj

Hope All is well congrats on the computer!


----------



## begreen

Woohoo! Welcome Back Goose. Good to hear from you. We're all pulling for you buddy!

Thanks Craig for helping Goose out with the laptop. Very good news indeed. Now he and Hog can compare gruesome stitches pictures. :smirk:


----------



## BrotherBart

Welcome back Goose. Good to hear from ya.


----------



## mgwmgw

I hope it's okay with everyone if I let Goose talk about what happened
and what his condition is now.  He has better information about both of 
these than I do.

I very much appreciate all the support here.

Mary-Anne


----------



## Flatbedford

Thanks, Mary-Anne. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## webbie

I got to watch being tortured by a young lady of about 110 lbs today.........he was sorta enjoying it, at least as much as one can enjoy having their legs bent at the steepest angles which you never knew they could be moved to.

It's like yoga, only forced.....


----------



## 'bert

good to see you back goose.


----------



## fossil

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> I hope it's okay with everyone if I let Goose talk about what happened
> and what his condition is now.  He has better information about both of
> these than I do.
> 
> I very much appreciate all the support here.
> 
> Mary-Anne



Mary-Anne, we very much appreciate the role you've played as these events have unfolded.  If not for you, we wouldn't know where the heck Gooserider went or why.  Of course it's OK for Goose to "speak" for himself, now that he has a "voice".  I'm sure we're all looking forward to hearing more from him.  But..._you've_ become pretty special to us here, so don't go too far away for too long.      Rick


----------



## Gooserider

Grrr.... The wireless setup  here seems to have issues - if I don't post really quickly it logs me out w/o telling me and then sends me to the hospital login screen instead of posting my message which it discards...  It just trashed the VERY long message I had written about what happened.  Will need to try again later to retype it...  However update on my medical condition and outlook...

I have lots of broken ribs - the tree got most of the ribs on my right side, and then when they found I had the ruptured aorta, the Dr's got most of the ribs on the left when they went in to fix that...  I am currently limited to 10 pounds lift on my arms, and that is pushing things...

I also have a broken left tibia, which is one of the bones in the lower leg, just below the knee - it has a rod in it, but because of where the break is, it will need to do a lot of healing before I'm allowed to put ANY weight on it...  

But those will definitely heal.

What is more of an issue, is that in order to fix my aorta, they had to clamp off a lot of stuff, including the blood flow  to my spinal cord...  End result is I am now a "T-5, ASIA-B" spinal cord case...  For those that don't speak medical, T-5 is the level of my damage, and corresponds to about mid back level, or parapelgic level.  The "ASIA B" has nothing to do with geography, but stands for a scale created by some outfit, American Spinal Institute Assoc. or something like that, and which means that I have limited sensation in my legs and areas affected by the T-5 part, but no control.  I can feel someone touching my legs, but I can't move them, and can't tell the difference between being poked w/ a finger and poked w/ a pin (Literally, it's part of the testing they do...)

As with all spinal cord cases, the future is a mystery, some people "reconnect" and others don't, and nobody seems to know how or why, how long it will take, or anything else along that line.  However the current rehab plan that I am on essentially boils down to learning how to do "independent living" from a wheelchair for the forseeable future...

Thus a lot of the help that I'm going to be needing is going to be related to making the house "accessible" and the like...  Part of this needs to happen before I can go home, but there are a lot of questions involved, which I will probably be raising in other threads...

Gooserider


----------



## begreen

What a nightmare. Sounds like it was really touch and go there for awhile. Sure glad that you were close to good docs and facilities. We're all grateful for Mary-Anne contacting us and keeping the clan updated. She's been great. 

 You're a determined enough cuss that I'm sure you will get those legs working for you. It may take a while, but stick to it and eat well. We're all happy to pitch in with advice and some helping hands. Wish I was closer. We'll see. In the meantime, treat yourself well and keep us posted. It's great to hear from you. 

PS: To get around the flakey wireless, type up long posts in WordPad or Notepad and then copy and paste it into the reply section.


----------



## webbie

Goose, there is a program on that computer called textedit or simpletext which you can use to type long posts if you have that connection problem.....
or, if you want a little fancier, download a free text editing program called TextWrangler - 

You can also use google docs if you have a google account.....but you'd have to check whether that works, cause it is on the cloud.


----------



## begreen

Oh, this is a Mac, sorry about that. TextEdit is the way to go. Set it to plain text editing for the forum.


----------



## hardwood715

WOW! Goose and Mary-Anne, My prayers are with both of you! I hope all will be well with you, and over the weekend I will see to sending something to Craig to help out, Man what a shocker!!


----------



## bsa0021

Good to hear from you Goose! Hang in there and keep a positive outlook. The mind can do wonderful things to your body.


----------



## VCBurner

Goose,
I had read a few of your posts in the past.  I don't know you personally, but hate to see a brother in need as I mentioned earlier on this thread.  I am a Union Carpenter from Paxton, MA.  We union carpenters build lots of wheel chair ramps on the weekends for people who need them.  This is all done with donated time and often materials.  I would be glad to offer my time to get anything built in your home to accomodate your wheelchair.  I will PM you with my home phone # either you or Mary can contact.  I also have some lumber that could be used to start some projects.  I will also contact my Union Hall to see if we as a group can go out of our local to do such projects.  I think these projects have to go through a certain process of approval. But, I would be willing to help on an individual basis nonetheless!  I don't know when you will be released to go home.  However, if you need a ramp or other adjustments done to your home soon I'd like to volunteer.  If there are any other Mass, NH or nearby members who would like to help, maybe we can put our strengths together to help Gosserider.


----------



## fbelec

great to hear you back in there goose.


----------



## fbelec

VCBurner said:
			
		

> Goose,
> I had read a few of your posts in the past.  I don't know you personally, but hate to see a brother in need as I mentioned earlier on this thread.  I am a Union Carpenter from Paxton, MA.  We union carpenters build lots of wheel chair ramps on the weekends for people who need them.  This is all done with donated time and often materials.  I would be glad to offer my time to get anything built in your home to accomodate your wheelchair.  I will PM you with my home phone # either you or Mary can contact.  I also have some lumber that could be used to start some projects.  I will also contact my Union Hall to see if we as a group can go out of our local to do such projects.  I think these projects have to go through a certain process of approval. But, I would be willing to help on an individual basis nonetheless!  I don't know when you will be released to go home.  However, if you need a ramp or other adjustments done to your home soon I'd like to volunteer.  If there are any other Mass, NH or nearby members who would like to help, maybe we can put our strengths together to help Gosserider.



vc count me in. i'm a electrician by trade, so anything that needs wiring i can handle. i'm only about 3 miles from goose if that helps any. but can help with anything

frank


----------



## VCBurner

fbelec said:
			
		

> VCBurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose,
> I had read a few of your posts in the past.  I don't know you personally, but hate to see a brother in need as I mentioned earlier on this thread.  I am a Union Carpenter from Paxton, MA.  We union carpenters build lots of wheel chair ramps on the weekends for people who need them.  This is all done with donated time and often materials.  I would be glad to offer my time to get anything built in your home to accomodate your wheelchair.  I will PM you with my home phone # either you or Mary can contact.  I also have some lumber that could be used to start some projects.  I will also contact my Union Hall to see if we as a group can go out of our local to do such projects.  I think these projects have to go through a certain process of approval. But, I would be willing to help on an individual basis nonetheless!  I don't know when you will be released to go home.  However, if you need a ramp or other adjustments done to your home soon I'd like to volunteer.  If there are any other Mass, NH or nearby members who would like to help, maybe we can put our strengths together to help Gosserider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vc count me in. i'm a electrician by trade, so anything that needs wiring i can handle. i'm only about 3 miles from goose if that helps any. but can help with anything
> 
> frank
Click to expand...

Great Frank,
I hope we can get a group of guys together and do a monster build on Goose's house!  I PM'd him with my home # and will keep you posted with any developments.  
Chris D.


----------



## fbelec

VCBurner said:
			
		

> fbelec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCBurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose,
> I had read a few of your posts in the past.  I don't know you personally, but hate to see a brother in need as I mentioned earlier on this thread.  I am a Union Carpenter from Paxton, MA.  We union carpenters build lots of wheel chair ramps on the weekends for people who need them.  This is all done with donated time and often materials.  I would be glad to offer my time to get anything built in your home to accomodate your wheelchair.  I will PM you with my home phone # either you or Mary can contact.  I also have some lumber that could be used to start some projects.  I will also contact my Union Hall to see if we as a group can go out of our local to do such projects.  I think these projects have to go through a certain process of approval. But, I would be willing to help on an individual basis nonetheless!  I don't know when you will be released to go home.  However, if you need a ramp or other adjustments done to your home soon I'd like to volunteer.  If there are any other Mass, NH or nearby members who would like to help, maybe we can put our strengths together to help Gosserider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vc count me in. i'm a electrician by trade, so anything that needs wiring i can handle. i'm only about 3 miles from goose if that helps any. but can help with anything
> 
> frank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great Frank,
> I hope we can get a group of guys together and do a monster build on Goose's house!  I PM'd him with my home # and will keep you posted with any developments.
> Chris D.
Click to expand...



sounds like a plan. i pm mary anne with my number a few weeks ago to do what were talking now. 
now if this rain would stop.
couple of my jobs got flooded. can't work in a live panel standing in water.


frank


----------



## firefighterjake

Goose: One day at a time . . . and keep hoping and working for the best positive outcome.

It's good to have you back on the site . . . it was even better just having you here with us . . . given the possible alternative. If nothing else, this experience may show to you and Mary Anne that you may have many more friends and extended "family" than you ever thought you had. I know I speak for many of us when I say you both are in our thoughts and we're pulling for you guys. 

If you need help of any kind, please let us know. We want to help. Some folks can be pretty darn proud . . . and that's not a problem . . . but there is a time and place for pride and there is a time and place to let your friends help . . . so do let us know if we can help you in any way.

Mary Anne: Thank you for being our go-between . . . our messenger . . . and while Goose may speak now for himself it doesn't mean you have to be a stranger. You've posted more than 10 posts so that automatically makes you part of the Hearth.com family . . . new rule . . . I just came up with that one . . . if you opt not to post any more, that's fine . . . but do take care of yourself and Goose.

Craig: Thank you for bringing Goose back into the fold . . . a loaner laptop may not seem like that big of a deal . . . but I can only imagine how much he appreciates being reconnected to his family here at hearth.com and elsewhere . . . and it beats watching The Young and Restless or General Hospital. Thank you.


----------



## Nofossil

Goose, it's great to see you on the forum again. I've been holding my breath - it feels good to exhale.

I'm glad that Craig brought you a laptop, but I doubt that it's a proper open-source device. That's where I might be able to help. Sounds like you'll have more time than you want to pursue the sedentary side of creativity. I don't know to what extent programming is your thing, but I'd be happy to help put together some hardware and software to facilitate whatever intellectual distractions you might need to keep from going stir-crazy. I've got a lot of [del]junk[/del] thoroughly broken in equipment of various sorts here, almost all of which deserves a better home. 

PM me and I'll see what I can put together.


----------



## webbie

Here is a pic of goose with the mac as well as a beantown shot for those of you who like to travel by picture!

This is the view from MGH Hospital (goose has some better views from spaulding), and looking up Beacon Hill - I assume the Gold Dome up there is capital.....not a big Boston expert here!

BTW, the sailboats and crew boats were out in force on the Charles on the day I visited.


----------



## mgwmgw

Tonight I am bringing Goose a Lenovo SL510 Thinkpad 
and a Kubuntu CD,
so it is hoped that Goose 
will have an Open Source machine 
and more than one button on his mouse 
very soon.
Anyone who wants to offer suggestions on setting that up
should probably let Goose know by PM.


----------



## Danno77

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Tonight I am bringing Goose a Lenovo SL510 Thinkpad
> and a Kubuntu CD,
> so it is hoped that Goose
> will have an Open Source machine
> and more than one button on his mouse
> very soon.
> Anyone who wants to offer suggestions on setting that up
> should probably let Goose know by PM.


Glad to hear he'll have a proper computer and OS. lol.


----------



## webbie

Hey, what's wrong with Unix?
 

I'm going to be smirking thinking of Goose using windoz...

I'm an Apple nut, mostly these days because I am making so much money on their stock and figure that they deserve my business!


----------



## Danno77

Craig, have you heard of people putting snow leopard on their acer aspire ones? I'm not sure I want to mess with changing OSs right now, but it looks kinda neat on a netbook.... When I venture away from XP it's usually to OpenSUSE, i know it's the Linux version for idiots, but it always just feels so easy to use and you can get as complex or simple with it as you need.


----------



## webbie

I think people have done it - put Mac OS on windows machines.
My problem is that I fought with computers from 1982 until about 1998, so when OS X finally came out and WORKED, I stopped screwing around. Now I do actual work instead of fighting with operating systems!
The hearth.com server is Linux, though. Very reliable. And I would definitely go for a Android phone and/or tablet or netbook. But right now all my computing needs are met...nothing I want to do that I can't easily do.
Who would have imagined we'd ever get there?


----------



## BrotherBart

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I think people have done it - put Mac OS on windows machines.
> My problem is that I fought with computers from 1982 until about 1998, so when OS X finally came out and WORKED, I stopped screwing around. Now I do actual work instead of fighting with operating systems!
> The hearth.com server is Linux, though. Very reliable. And I would definitely go for a Android phone and/or tablet or netbook. But right now all my computing needs are met...nothing I want to do that I can't easily do.
> Who would have imagined we'd ever get there?



I know what ya mean. For years I didn't use'em, just made computers work and had people working for me that made'em work. 

Now I don't want to mess with'em. I just want the damned things to do what I want to do. And contrary to popular belief, MS stuff has gotten a lot better at it.


----------



## Jags

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> And contrary to popular belief, MS stuff has gotten a lot better at it.



Yes they have.  Now if we could just get it to be a back ground interface (like Unix or OS400) we could have a real power house without the massive Windoz overhead.  But that is not what Uncle Bill and his marketing group is gonna do.  Gotta sell new,new,new.


----------



## mgwmgw

But Microshaft is *EVIL!*


----------



## Jags

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> But Microshaft is *EVIL!*



I'm with ya, you would have to be evil to invent the "blue screen of death", but fighting the Os's of yesteryear compared to today makes them look like a saint.


----------



## begreen

Funny you should mention BSOD. I just updated one of my Macs to OS 10.6.3 via software update. System rebooted with a kernel panic. I was jammed from that point forward. Lovely. Eventually had to format drive,  reinstall 10.6.2, then download the more complete combo updater. So Apple owes me a day of my life back. There are no free rides or easy lunches in the world of OSs, Linux included. 

PS: If you go on Apple's website forums you will see lots of people experiencing the same problem with this update. Take if from me, don't use the Software Update route for this one.

PPS: So far over a year using Win7 and have not seen a BSOD yet.


----------



## Flatbedford

I see it every few weeks with Vista plus a lot of times it just shuts itself down and restarts.


----------



## webbie

Where the heck is Goose, though? Maybe answering PM's?


----------



## mgwmgw

He is busy getting his digestive system cleaned out,
and doing therapy and exercises and such things.
When I talked with him at lunch, he said he had not
had a chance to play with the new machine today yet.
With luck, he can get back online this evening.


----------



## BrowningBAR

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> He is busy getting his digestive system cleaned out,
> and doing therapy and exercises and such things.
> When I talked with him at lunch, he said he had not
> had a chance to play with the new machine today yet.
> With luck, he can get back online this evening.




What is the time line you are looking at to determine if Goose will be able to walk again?


----------



## mgwmgw

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> What is the time line you are looking at to determine if Goose will be able to walk again?



I'm not.  

First, I do whatever I must do
to contribute to whatever benefit Goose gets
from the Rehab Hospital.
He also does whatever he must do.

Second, assuming his abilities are at least
as good as they currently are,
I do what I must do
to make it possible for him to come home,
with health insurance of some kind in place.
He also does his part of that.

Third, after he gets home, we work on making
him able to drive himself, and on making sure that
he gets as much benefit as practical from
whatever therapy or equivalent is recommended,
and on getting back as much of "normal" life 
as possible with current financial resources.

If his abilities improve, we cheer.
If not, we deal.
No time limits.

The leg will take years to heal.
The spine could take longer.


----------



## BrowningBAR

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the time line you are looking at to determine if Goose will be able to walk again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> First, I do whatever I must do
> to contribute to whatever benefit Goose gets
> from the Rehab Hospital.
> He also does whatever he must do.
> 
> Second, assuming his abilities are at least
> as good as they currently are,
> I do what I must do
> to make it possible for him to come home,
> with health insurance of some kind in place.
> He also does his part of that.
> 
> Third, after he gets home, we work on making
> him able to drive himself, and on making sure that
> he gets as much benefit as practical from
> whatever therapy or equivalent is recommended,
> and on getting back as much of "normal" life
> as possible with current financial resources.
> 
> If his abilities improve, we cheer.
> If not, we deal.
> No time limits.
> 
> The leg will take years to heal.
> The spine could take longer.
Click to expand...


I didn't mean it like that, I wasn't referring to a time limit. I guess it didn't come out right over a message board. I'll just say I hope things progress well and I hope Goose get's back on his feet.


----------



## mgwmgw

I hope he gets back on his feet too.
How long?  Ever? Nobody knows.
Not the doctors and not us.


----------



## myzamboni

Sorry I am late toe the game on this.  Goose, Mary-Anne, my best wishes and thoughts head your way.  From the sound of it, you are both very determined which is he right mindset to have.  The human body is an amazing instrument . . . be sure to listen to it as it tells you when you are doing too much/not ready for something.


----------



## Danno77

Goose and Mary Anne,
what thought, if any, have you put into heating needs and options for the future? I know you have NG backup, but is it enough to be your primary source of heat? is that even a financially viable option? if walking is not an option would that impair your woodburning (like if you had the wood, could you burn it?) I understand if this sort of thing hasn't been a topic of discussion yet, but I've been worrying about it for you, lol.


----------



## mgwmgw

At the moment, the broken ribs preclude Goose lifting more than 10 pounds
with his arms.  Until that heals enough, it will be unclear how mobile he
will be even assuming his legs stay as they are.

If his arms become strong enough to lift his own weight, then more
things become possible than are possible now.  If his legs move at all, 
whether or not this happens well enough to allow standing or walking, 
then yet more becomes possible.

For the moment, I have used up the wood which was already indoors
and have been heating the house with Natural Gas forced hot air since.  
Goose refers to this heating method as "the money burner", but I felt
I had higher priorities for time and effort in the short run.

Goose has said he would like to keep heating with wood, but might not be
able to start with log-length, as he has done before.  He has a splitter,
so if he can get to where the wood is, and pick it up with a pulp hook, 
which he also has, then that seems practical to me, 
but we will see in time.

Certainly if we do that, then whatever allows the wheelchair to enter
the house will also need to allow a cart of wood to do so, whether he
can fill or push the cart or not.


----------



## begreen

He needs Jags' wheelchair. Hitch a wagon to it and he'll be moving wood in no time.  J/K


----------



## Danno77

I kinda knew your answer would largely be "it all depends", but the part i wasn't sure about what what desire he had to keep burning wood given any range of potential conditions. 

My interpretation of your response is that it sounds like he's gonna be burning something/somehow as long as he can open a stove and throw some wood in it. His involvement in wood processing and what size splits he's working with, etc, etc. all depend on long term outcomes that we don't know yet. In retrospect, this is what I should have guessed without asking, given what little I know about Goose from the things I've read on this forum....


----------



## mgwmgw

When I suggested to Goose that we might move into a Condo,
he was not in favor, and said something to the effect that he
wanted to retain as much of normal life as possible.  Burning
would be part of that.  His vegetable garden also.


----------



## Flatbedford

It will be interesting to see how you guys work these things out. Goose seems to be a pretty bright guy. That, his determination, and Mary-Annes support will make for some awesome solutions. I hope that you two can somehow make this life changing event into into something positive.


----------



## Dix

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to see how you guys work these things out. Goose seems to be a pretty bright guy. That, his determination, and Mary-Annes support will make for some awesome solutions. I hope that you two can somehow make this life changing event into into something positive.



Where's Bonnie?  ;-) Damn, you're a lucky girl 


Mary Anne, I apologize for not contributing more here, but my desk top is down, and I borrow the Dixettes lap top when time allows, which isn't often.

A condo can have a FP & an insert, barring condo rules, and veggies can be grown in flower pots.

~~~ to Goose


----------



## Flatbedford

Bonnie's around. Now we know why we haven't heard from you lately. I'll let her know you asked about her.


----------



## Hunderliggur

Looking good Goose.  You make my visit to the hospital 19 years ago for cancer look easy.  Dr. said "I don't think I broke any of your ribs" but it sure felt like it.  Don't you love the beathing thing?  Is that a 22 target pistol on the table ;-) .  My mother was in a wheelchair from when I was 1 (brain tumor).  One word of advice on the house - make sure your main doors including interior doors are wide (36 inches) if you can handle it.  You may need some interior doors chaged but perhaps the carpenters could help out.  Remember, necessity is the mother of invention.  And yes, those OSHA rules for ramps do make sense, even if it make the ramp long.


----------



## mgwmgw

"beathing?"  breathing?  beating?
I assume you mean the breathing tube.

Goose is very nauseous and tired right now -
unable to read or play with the computer - 
reason, treatment and prognosis yet unclear,
so if we don't see him online for a while,
that is why.


----------



## thinkxingu

Greetings--I've been following this thread but haven't yet posted.

Mary Anne,
     First off, Goose was the first person to give me advice with a woodstove (smokedragon!) four years back--if not for him, I wouldn't be in the game today.
     SO: if y'all think you want to use wood heat in the fall, I'd be willing to come over and help cut/split/stack.  Maybe one or two other people here are available and we could make it a day.  I work in Billerica and live in Merrimack, NH so I'm close enough.

Let me know,

Shawn


----------



## Hunderliggur

Mary Anne,

Give Goose our regards.  I meant the "breathing" thing. Inhale and get the the thingy up to a certain level for a certain period of time.

Mark


----------



## mikeyny

Mary Anne,
                When Goose gets back into the woods there are many ways to make things easier if his physical abilities are not what they uses to be. An old snow blower with the blower removed can be fitted with a few more wheels and platform to get him, the saw and the wood around. I know it may sound silly but if your budget is low and you have some mechanic skills it can be fun.  A big 4 wheeler would be even better. A condo might be nice but it would not suit me. I would rather be bitten by ticks in the woods  than sittin in a condo in the city watchin tv. Think positive, move forward and re-invent old ways to get er done.

                                                                                                                          Mike


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Hi, just a quick note to say that Craig has just come by and dropped me off a loaner machine so I could get back online.  I have a thing I have to go to right now, but I will be posting more in an hour or two...  Glad to be back at last!
> 
> Gooserider


 It's good to have you back! Hearth was not the same without you!


----------



## raybonz

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, just a quick note to say that Craig has just come by and dropped me off a loaner machine so I could get back online.  I have a thing I have to go to right now, but I will be posting more in an hour or two...  Glad to be back at last!
> 
> Gooserider
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to have you back! Hearth was not the same without you!
Click to expand...


YaY welcome back gooseman

Ray


----------



## Gooserider

Well, I've now gotten my own laptop, and sent Craig's loaner home w/ Mary-Anne...  It's a Lenovo Thinkpad SL500 that I've set up with Kubuntu Linux...  Not working as nicely as I'd like, as I haven't taken all the time that it would take me to learn the innards of how Kubuntu does stuff and fine tune the configuration, but at least it lets me get online and post...

Rehab continues, they tell me that overall I'm doing well, but will probably be here another 4-6 weeks by current estimates, and assuming the insurance cooperates...  As such places go, Spaulding is a nice operation, I can't say enough good stuff about all the nursing and rehab staff.  Everyone is really professional and just nice to deal with as people in addition to being very good at their jobs....

Downside is that while nobody knows how much and to what extent I'm going to "hook back up" again, I'm being rehabbed to deal with life in a wheelchair as a T-5, ASIA-B spinal cord case, which essentially means paralyzed from the waist down, with limited sensation in my legs and feet, but no motor control...  Anything I get above that is essentially a "bonus" from the Gods...  

Not sure it's an outcome I would have picked, but having gotten to this point, I have to deal with what I'm dealt and make the best of it, whatever it turns out to be...

I do want to thank everyone once again for the fantastic support you've given me, including the many phone calls and cards, not to mention the financial support and offers of help in getting the house accessible and otherwise making it possible for me to return home...

I will need to sign off in a couple, as I need to go to bed shortly so they can pump me full of anti-biotics...  My latest not so great happening is that I've managed to pick up an antibiotic-resistant UTI, which they are now working to knock down (not anticipating any problems) - however it isn't all bad, as it got me a private room so I now don't have to listen to "second hand video" - a thing I consider slightly more obnoxious than second hand cigarette smoke....

Gooserider


----------



## summit

good 2 hear You're back!


----------



## bsa0021

Nice to see your own words on the screen!


----------



## wendell

Thanks for letting us know how you are doing! We are all pulling for you!

Sincerely,

Another Atlas Glove Fan  ;-)


----------



## Big Radio

Gooserider,I just read about the fight you're in just today,sad news to be sure,never like to hear about a fellow wood cutter being injured.I read earlier in the thread you wanted the garden,well I'd be willing to go over and do the tilling for you.My machine is large so there might be a little collateral damage but man does it till good.If you want I can bring the grapple over and push any brush back into the woods or whatever.Let me know.

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r287/257nh/tillersize.jpg

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r287/257nh/Capture.jpg

Brian


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Big Radio said:
			
		

> Gooserider,I just read about the fight you're in just today,sad news to be sure,never like to hear about a fellow wood cutter being injured.I read earlier in the thread you wanted the garden,well I'd be willing to go over and do the tilling for you.My machine is large so there might be a little collateral damage but man does it till good.If you want I can bring the grapple over and push any brush back into the woods or whatever.Let me know.
> 
> Brian



Really cool to see folks really stepping up for Goose.....Brian has 12 or so posts here, and is willing to get Arthurs and Mary Anns gerden up and going....I love this site....just plain good/nice folks who love to help


----------



## Flatbedford

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Big Radio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooserider,I just read about the fight you're in just today,sad news to be sure,never like to hear about a fellow wood cutter being injured.I read earlier in the thread you wanted the garden,well I'd be willing to go over and do the tilling for you.My machine is large so there might be a little collateral damage but man does it till good.If you want I can bring the grapple over and push any brush back into the woods or whatever.Let me know.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool to see folks really stepping up for Goose.....Brian has 12 or so posts here, and is willing to get Arthurs and Mary Anns gerden up and going....I love this site....just plain good/nice folks who love to help
Click to expand...


Either that or he just wanted to show off that fancy tractor.


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Radio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooserider,I just read about the fight you're in just today,sad news to be sure,never like to hear about a fellow wood cutter being injured.I read earlier in the thread you wanted the garden,well I'd be willing to go over and do the tilling for you.My machine is large so there might be a little collateral damage but man does it till good.If you want I can bring the grapple over and push any brush back into the woods or whatever.Let me know.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool to see folks really stepping up for Goose.....Brian has 12 or so posts here, and is willing to get Arthurs and Mary Anns gerden up and going....I love this site....just plain good/nice folks who love to help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either that or he just wanted to show off that fancy tractor.
Click to expand...


Thats is one cool tractor.....a nice truck as well.....its one I am looking to get in a few years...want a 250 quad cab, but I think I am going to have to settle for the 150 as the Mrs's will be driving  ;-)


----------



## raybonz

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Radio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooserider,I just read about the fight you're in just today,sad news to be sure,never like to hear about a fellow wood cutter being injured.I read earlier in the thread you wanted the garden,well I'd be willing to go over and do the tilling for you.My machine is large so there might be a little collateral damage but man does it till good.If you want I can bring the grapple over and push any brush back into the woods or whatever.Let me know.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool to see folks really stepping up for Goose.....Brian has 12 or so posts here, and is willing to get Arthurs and Mary Anns gerden up and going....I love this site....just plain good/nice folks who love to help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either that or he just wanted to show off that fancy tractor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats is one cool tractor.....a nice truck as well.....its one I am looking to get in a few years...want a 250 quad cab, but I think I am going to have to settle for the 150 as the Mrs's will be driving  ;-)
Click to expand...


You have the same Yellow Yard Wagon I have what more could you need?  It has to be the handiest wagon I've ever had...

Ray


----------



## daveswoodhauler

raybonz said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Radio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooserider,I just read about the fight you're in just today,sad news to be sure,never like to hear about a fellow wood cutter being injured.I read earlier in the thread you wanted the garden,well I'd be willing to go over and do the tilling for you.My machine is large so there might be a little collateral damage but man does it till good.If you want I can bring the grapple over and push any brush back into the woods or whatever.Let me know.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool to see folks really stepping up for Goose.....Brian has 12 or so posts here, and is willing to get Arthurs and Mary Anns gerden up and going....I love this site....just plain good/nice folks who love to help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either that or he just wanted to show off that fancy tractor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats is one cool tractor.....a nice truck as well.....its one I am looking to get in a few years...want a 250 quad cab, but I think I am going to have to settle for the 150 as the Mrs's will be driving  ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the same Yellow Yard Wagon I have what more could you need?  It has to be the handiest wagon I've ever had...
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


Hijacking the thread again...sorry!

When I got the garden cart from my wife, after putting it together I was not too happy with the little plastic piece that the handle went into and clipped to the cart...so I was thinking that this was the first piece that would ever break, so before I even put the thing togeher I called the mfg, and told them the plastic part was missing  so I would have a spare as I was usre it was going to fail.
So, after 2 years of some pretty good abuse, the plastic part is still in tact, but I have lost about 3 of the little freakin cotter pins that hold the sides up ...a very good wagon all in all.....You shoud have seen the size of the brush pile I had on top of it once....I love that little dam cart....just brought my trash out with it!


----------



## savageactor7

Gooserider, good to see you're back on line...Godspeed with your complete recovery.


----------



## Gooserider

Well I'm doing a bit better now, and am able to get on for a bit.  They put in a "PIC" line this morning which should make the anti-biotics that I'm getting for the UTI easier to deal with...  A PIC line is sort of a semi-permanent IV setup where they go down into one of the big veins in your arm and put a catheter in that goes up the vein and down to your chest to dump almost directly into the heart.  Fairly major procedure to install, with use of lots of surgical draping, local anesthetics, and high tech ultrasound equipment to make sure the tube is going where they want it...  Advantages are that it allows easier administration of IV drugs, and can be kept in as long as it's needed (up to several months!)  while a standard IV line is only good for a couple days.  

Dinner just arrived, will post more in a bit...

Gooserider


----------



## timfromohio

Gooserider - I just saw this thread.  Wish you all the best and a speedy recovery!  Will keep you in our prayers.  Enjoy dinner!


----------



## Gooserider

Damm, hospital wireless just ate another message!  >:-( 

Shorter version - I do plan to keep burning if at all possible, but it will require solving a number of issues ranging from processing the wood to getting it into the stove...  

I'm running Kubuntu on the new machine, because it seemed like most compatible with the hospital wireless limitations (I don't want to try downloading lots of stuff over it) and was supposed to be easiest to set up.  It is a Linux distro that uses KDE as it's windowing environment, as opposed to the Gnome that Ubuntu uses...  '

I will probably be giving the garden a miss this year, I probably won't be getting out until after planting season is over, and I am going to have to figure out how to change my setup to make it wheelchair compatible...  Much as I appreciate the offer of getting tilled by that cool tractor, I'm currently doing raised beds which aren't going to work with a tiller.  Presumably I will need to start by moving the beds so that they will be wide enough to get between them with the wheelchair, and possibly clearing more land or moving the garden entirely, but I don't think it is something I can rush into...  I will also need to look at getting an outdoors compatible chair.  They make some cool ones, particularly the "Renegade" but that chair is not suitable for use as an indoor daily use chair, (even according to the inventor, who I met a few days ago) for several reasons...  OTOH an indoor chair has a really tough time on anything other than smooth hard (paved) surfaces...   Seems like it makes more sense to skip the garden this season and work on solving all the other issues...

Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart

I think gas heat and the produce section of the supermarket make a lot of sense this year Goose. Enough rugged individualism will be needed doing things like getting in and out of the bed and the can. Take it a piece at a time my man. I know of what I speak. The little brown haired girl is somewhat ambulatory but it takes a half hour to get out of the bathtub. I just installed a stair lift and and for the first time in years it doesn't take an hour to get back upstairs. Before she couldn't handle going down and up except to go to a doctor's appointment every few months.

Ya gotta takes pieces of it and tackle them one at a time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

I agree with BB. One step at a time and things will get done. It may not be as fast as you'd like, but you will handle it. I think you are one tough guy Goose. Hang in there. 

That Renegade does look neat!


----------



## begreen

+2. Take it one day at a time. This is a good year to support your local farmers.


----------



## raybonz

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I think gas heat and the produce section of the supermarket make a lot of sense this year Goose. Enough rugged individualism will be needed doing things like getting in and out of the bed and the can. Take it a piece at a time my man. I know of what I speak. The little brown haired girl is somewhat ambulatory but it takes a half hour to get out of the bathtub. I just installed a stair lift and and for the first time in years it doesn't take an hour to get back upstairs. Before she couldn't handle going down and up except to go to a doctor's appointment every few months.
> 
> Ya gotta takes pieces of it and tackle them one at a time.




+1 Bart very good advice as usual..

Ray


----------



## VCBurner

Hey Goose,
The Renegade looks and sounds like one heck of a product.


----------



## Big Radio

LOL on showing off the tractor,good one ,I'm still grinning on that one.OK Goose No garden this year.I have one more Idea I'll post in the other thread.
Brian


----------



## Gooserider

VCBurner said:
			
		

> Hey Goose,
> The Renegade looks and sounds like one heck of a product.



It is just as impressive "live"...  Very shortly after I got here, the guy that makes them showed up with a couple of demo units.  I got a chance to give one a very limited try in the corridors and around the gym.  It was an interesting machine, and I can see a lot of use for it as a part time use chair for outside and other difficult enviornments.  However it is not at all suitable for a "Daily driver" inside use chair, for many of the same reasons that make it so good outdoors (and this was the opinion of the inventor as well, not just my thinking...)

It is ruggedly built, which translates to HEAVY, and weight is something that on always wants to avoid in a chair if possible - your arms and shoulders have to do what your legs used to, and they really aren't up to the strains involved, and every ounce makes it worse.

The chair is bigger than normal - longer wheel base, increased wheel camber, etc.  The bigger the chair, the bigger the turning radius and the harder it is to manuever in...  

The knobby tires and transmission allow it to be geared down to go over obstacles, but increase the rolling resistance on smooth surfaces....

So it pretty much has to be a second chair, and as such the ins. co. isn't going to pay for it - and it isn't cheap, even as chairs go.  According to one catalog I've been looking at, typical good to upper quality chairs run $1,500-3,000 or more, and the Renegade is at the upper end of that range...  (Thanks largely to gov't regulations on "medical devices", and gov't / insurance co. payment policies that have the effect of setting a "price floor" on them)  BTW that price is for "manual" chairs - power chairs start around $10K and go up a lot from there....  This is one reason why I'm sure they have me in a manual chair and haven't even talked power chairs at all, but they have no hesitation to put people that need them under power...                

So the Renegade is fairly far down on the shopping list, not to mention that I'm wanting to learn a lot more about what other options might be available out there....

Gooserider


----------



## Wallyworld

I knew I'd heard of that chair before, the local news has had a few stories about it.


----------



## BrotherBart

Of the chairs I have bought the little brown haired girl likes the $129 one from Harbor Freight the best. And it was light years cheaper than the rest of them. And as the guy that pushes it when we are away from the house, I do to.

Go figure.


----------



## webbie

It's discontinued, but this is the ultimate chair......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK5uAeEV7tI


----------



## BrowningBAR

Webmaster said:
			
		

> It's discontinued, but this is the ultimate chair......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK5uAeEV7tI



Isn't that the chair that was developed by Dean Kamen?


----------



## webbie

Yes, that is the one. I saw another video of something having a boxing match in a ring while sitting in it!

26 grand though - and not available. This chair (the balancing technology) was the basis for the Segway. 

Too bad it is discontinued. I don't think anything else is even close......I can only imagine goose wielding a chain saw in one - would make an impressive video!


----------



## Gooserider

I actually saw that chair being tested at one point in it's life cycle several years back - I was working for another company and was "baby sitting" one of our systems while it was being put through "compliance testing" for UL and other such safety standards.  They were testing that chair in one of the test stations, and it was quite impressive watching them put it th through it's paces...  Of course I couldn't talk about it at the time - part of the rules of the place was that everyone had to promise not to talk about what they saw (and we really weren't even supposed to look) happening in any of the other test areas....

However my understanding is that even though the chair has LOTS of demand, it was discontinued because the way the gov't regulations are written it is apparently not possible to make the chair comply with all of them....  So Big Brother says that the wishes of those who want to purchase one voluntarily (and can afford to pay for one) are not allowed to count...

Gooserider


----------



## raybonz

Gooserider said:
			
		

> I actually saw that chair being tested at one point in it's life cycle several years back - I was working for another company and was "baby sitting" one of our systems while it was being put through "compliance testing" for UL and other such safety standards.  They were testing that chair in one of the test stations, and it was quite impressive watching them put it th through it's paces...  Of course I couldn't talk about it at the time - part of the rules of the place was that everyone had to promise not to talk about what they saw (and we really weren't even supposed to look) happening in any of the other test areas....
> 
> However my understanding is that even though the chair has LOTS of demand, it was discontinued because the way the gov't regulations are written it is apparently not possible to make the chair comply with all of them....  So Big Brother says that the wishes of those who want to purchase one voluntarily (and can afford to pay for one) are not allowed to count...
> 
> Gooserider



Just found this one on Craigslist.. http://southcoast.craigslist.org/for/1695362365.html I don't know a thing about wheelchairs.. Hope you're doing well..

Ray


----------



## Gooserider

raybonz said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw that chair being tested at one point in it's life cycle several years back - I was working for another company and was "baby sitting" one of our systems while it was being put through "compliance testing" for UL and other such safety standards.  They were testing that chair in one of the test stations, and it was quite impressive watching them put it th through it's paces...  Of course I couldn't talk about it at the time - part of the rules of the place was that everyone had to promise not to talk about what they saw (and we really weren't even supposed to look) happening in any of the other test areas....
> 
> However my understanding is that even though the chair has LOTS of demand, it was discontinued because the way the gov't regulations are written it is apparently not possible to make the chair comply with all of them....  So Big Brother says that the wishes of those who want to purchase one voluntarily (and can afford to pay for one) are not allowed to count...
> 
> Gooserider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this one on Craigslist.. http://southcoast.craigslist.org/for/1695362365.html I don't know a thing about wheelchairs.. Hope you're doing well..
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


Pretty certain that isn't one of the Dean Kamen chairs - looks like a pretty standard rear wheel drive unit without any of the fancier bells and whistles, which agrees with the price tag (there are manual chairs that are MUCH more expensive)  I'm at the manual chair level of things, so I don't know a lot about the electrics other than what I've picked up from a lot of the other folks on our floor that are in electrics of dfferent sorts....  The general rule is that unless you are unable to use a manual chair, it is best to stay away from the electrics...  Looking at the chair in that advert, I'd almost be tempted to think it was intended more as a "Transport chair" for a patient that might not even be in good enough shape to be independent in an electric.  Definitely a very basic configuration at any rate.

Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart

It took a while, and lots of bucks, but we have found that the KISS principle applies to wheelchairs too.


----------



## Gooserider

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> It took a while, and lots of bucks, but we have found that the KISS principle applies to wheelchairs too.



True, and I'm keeping that in mind, but a lot of the stuff I've been reading and looking at also points out that there is a great deal of difference in what is needed depending not only on the level / type of handicap being dealt with, but the way the chair will be used as well...  A lot less sophistication is needed in a chair that is only used for a short period of time for transport between places, and one that is getting sat in for 12-18 hours a day, every day as where one "lives" when not in bed...

The chair that is good for one purpose, would be either overkill, or likely to cause it's own form of damage, and so on depending on which way one was erring...  At least right now, I'm going to be looking for the "live in" style chair, which I will be doing most of the pushing on, (I'm not sure I'll even get push handles on it) which makes for a much more stringent set of requirements

Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart

Gooserider said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a while, and lots of bucks, but we have found that the KISS principle applies to wheelchairs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and I'm keeping that in mind, but a lot of the stuff I've been reading and looking at also points out that there is a great deal of difference in what is needed depending not only on the level / type of handicap being dealt with, but the way the chair will be used as well...  A lot less sophistication is needed in a chair that is only used for a short period of time for transport between places, and one that is getting sat in for 12-18 hours a day, every day as where one "lives" when not in bed...
> 
> The chair that is good for one purpose, would be either overkill, or likely to cause it's own form of damage, and so on depending on which way one was erring...  At least right now, I'm going to be looking for the "live in" style chair, which I will be doing most of the pushing on, (I'm not sure I'll even get push handles on it) which makes for a much more stringent set of requirements
> 
> Gooserider
Click to expand...


Agreed. One thing to watch out for, height of the push handles. And do get them because you have no way of knowing when they could be needed. Get them the height of the most likely person to be pushing. I got her one with handles too low and my back was shot within 200 yards of pushing that chair. On level ground. The next one I matched the height to me standing straight up and pushing that thing is a piece of cake.


----------



## Gooserider

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a while, and lots of bucks, but we have found that the KISS principle applies to wheelchairs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and I'm keeping that in mind, but a lot of the stuff I've been reading and looking at also points out that there is a great deal of difference in what is needed depending not only on the level / type of handicap being dealt with, but the way the chair will be used as well...  A lot less sophistication is needed in a chair that is only used for a short period of time for transport between places, and one that is getting sat in for 12-18 hours a day, every day as where one "lives" when not in bed...
> 
> The chair that is good for one purpose, would be either overkill, or likely to cause it's own form of damage, and so on depending on which way one was erring...  At least right now, I'm going to be looking for the "live in" style chair, which I will be doing most of the pushing on, (I'm not sure I'll even get push handles on it) which makes for a much more stringent set of requirements
> 
> Gooserider
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. One thing to watch out for, height of the push handles. And do get them because you have no way of knowing when they could be needed. Get them the height of the most likely person to be pushing. I got her one with handles too low and my back was shot within 200 yards of pushing that chair. On level ground. The next one I matched the height to me standing straight up and pushing that thing is a piece of cake.
Click to expand...

 
Push handles are a really mixed bag...  If they are tall, it may be good for the occasional "engine person" but a constant hassle for the person in the chair that is doing most of the pushing....  I've been put in a bunch of different chairs for trial and the push handles have been a frequent headache for me.  One chair the handles would get me in the underarms everytime I reached back to grab the wheel rims for a push, or do other things - I was getting some serious bruises from them.  Another didn't have that problem as bad, but the handles had an amazing ability to snag the sleeves of my T-shirt and stop me from being able to reach forwards.  The current demo chair doesn't have push handles and I don't miss them a bit    The back doesn't get me in the armpits, and there isn't any snagging of my clothing...  If I need an emergency push handle, I might be able to swing my armrests backwards, though that would be pretty low.  Might be worth asking if they have something that could be done on a quick detach basis that I could carry in the bag for use only when needed...

Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart

All I can tell ya is all that I can tell ya. 

Hang in there guy.


----------



## Gooserider

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> All I can tell ya is all that I can tell ya.
> 
> Hang in there guy.



I appreciate the advice and suggestions, but I think we are dealing with considerably different situations which make for a different set of requirements.  I am not sure about the details of your wife's condition, (and it isn't really any of my business) but from your comments, it sounds like she is mostly bed-confined, and spends relatively little time in her chair, which is mostly used for transport from one place to another, with someone else doing most of the pushing...  This implies that a lot of the design choices need to be made with the care-giver's comfort and convenience in mind, as well as the patient.

OTOH, I'm able to do most anything that doesn't require legs, and with a high degree of independence.  The plan is that I will be spending most of my waking time (i.e. any time that the normal person would be out of bed) in my chair - 12-16 hours a day, and during that time I will be the one doing 99% of the pushing and other such things...  This means that I have a lot more concerns about the health consequences of the chair design (i.e. avoiding pressure sores, ease of movement, etc) and relatively little need to worry about the convenience of others... (which doesn't come across right, but I'm not sure how to say what I mean....)

Gooserider


----------



## Shari

Gooserider said:
			
		

> ... but I'm not sure how to say what I mean....)
> 
> Gooserider



You said it right, Goose. 

When our son was young (4 yrs. old) he was fitted with double leg braces.  We spent many, many hours with him trying, trying, trying to get him to use the under arm crutches - no luck.  Tears, frustration reigned on both sides - child and parents.  Then a friend in the medical field suggested forearm crutches.  Ha!  Five minutes after we showed him how they worked our son almost was 'running'.  

The person who uses the medical equipment is the only one who can figure out 'what works for them'.

Best wishes, Goose.  We have tons of medical bills here also.  Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers daily.  

Shari


----------



## firefighterjake

Gooserider said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can tell ya is all that I can tell ya.
> 
> Hang in there guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the advice and suggestions, but I think we are dealing with considerably different situations which make for a different set of requirements.  I am not sure about the details of your wife's condition, (and it isn't really any of my business) but from your comments, it sounds like she is mostly bed-confined, and spends relatively little time in her chair, which is mostly used for transport from one place to another, with someone else doing most of the pushing...  This implies that a lot of the design choices need to be made with the care-giver's comfort and convenience in mind, as well as the patient.
> 
> OTOH, I'm able to do most anything that doesn't require legs, and with a high degree of independence.  The plan is that I will be spending most of my waking time (i.e. any time that the normal person would be out of bed) in my chair - 12-16 hours a day, and during that time I will be the one doing 99% of the pushing and other such things...  This means that I have a lot more concerns about the health consequences of the chair design (i.e. avoiding pressure sores, ease of movement, etc) and _*relatively little need to worry about the convenience of others... (which doesn't come across right, but I'm not sure how to say what I mean*_....)
> 
> Gooserider
Click to expand...


Awww, I don't know . . . I think I know what you're saying Goose . . . you're doing the right thing and plan to remain as independent as possible and not have to rely on others . . . which truly is the best way to face this issue . . . and what this means to me is that what works best for you is what matters most. I think what you said came across fine.


----------



## TreePapa

Shari said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but I'm not sure how to say what I mean....)
> 
> Gooserider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it right, Goose.
> 
> When our son was young (4 yrs. old) he was fitted with double leg braces.  We spent many, many hours with him trying, trying, trying to get him to use the under arm crutches - no luck.  Tears, frustration reigned on both sides - child and parents.  Then a friend in the medical field suggested forearm crutches.  Ha!  Five minutes after we showed him how they worked our son almost was 'running'.
> 
> The person who uses the medical equipment is the only one who can figure out 'what works for them'.
> 
> Best wishes, Goose.  We have tons of medical bills here also.  Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers daily.
> 
> Shari
Click to expand...


TreeDaughter, now 18, had several leg surgeries in late elementary and middle school. My how she hated those underarm crutches. Eventurally, she tried forearm crutches at a medical supply store and from that moment on never went back to the others. She still has issues, esp. on bad days, and still sometimes uses the crutches. She has bright (CalTrans) orange crutches now (the plastic parts are orange, not the metal parts). 

As Shari said, the user is the best one to make the decision as to what works for them.

OTOH, my elederly FIL spent years trying to get his Medicare HMO to give him a "free" powerchair. Eventually, when it was basically too late, they paid about $6 grand for a chair (after his $1000 deductible). We could have gotten basically the same chair used from C/L for prolly $500, but he wanted his ins. to pay for it! He had lots of problems with his hands and fingers and was never able to successfully use the chair (couldn't control the "joystick").  After he passed, we tried for several weeks to sell the nearly new chair, but the market was flooded w/ used power chairs no one wants. We even had a hard time finding someplace to donate it to (wound up going to a local community college for them to loan out to disabled students).

Good Luck.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Gooserider

TreePapa said:
			
		

> TreeDaughter, now 18, had several leg surgeries in late elementary and middle school. My how she hated those underarm crutches. Eventurally, she tried forearm crutches at a medical supply store and from that moment on never went back to the others. She still has issues, esp. on bad days, and still sometimes uses the crutches. She has bright (CalTrans) orange crutches now (the plastic parts are orange, not the metal parts).
> 
> As Shari said, the user is the best one to make the decision as to what works for them.
> 
> OTOH, my elederly FIL spent years trying to get his Medicare HMO to give him a "free" powerchair. Eventually, when it was basically too late, they paid about $6 grand for a chair (after his $1000 deductible). We could have gotten basically the same chair used from C/L for prolly $500, but he wanted his ins. to pay for it! He had lots of problems with his hands and fingers and was never able to successfully use the chair (couldn't control the "joystick").  After he passed, we tried for several weeks to sell the nearly new chair, but the market was flooded w/ used power chairs no one wants. We even had a hard time finding someplace to donate it to (wound up going to a local community college for them to loan out to disabled students).
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Peace,
> - Sequoia



This is one of many examples of the distortions of the marketplace that is caused by insurance co's and gov't regulations, that tend to put a "floor" on prices for new equipment, which prices it out of the reach of "self-pay" patients, (thus making it "more essential" that one get over-priced "covers everything" policies,  and destroys the market for used equipment...  This accident is essentially forcing me onto "Mass Health" and fencing me in on my options considerably - I will get ONE new chair every so often, but have a lot of limits on what I can get (Al frame only, no Ti frame, certain restrictions on what I get for wheels, etc...)  If I want something fancier, I have to pay for the ENTIRE new purchase price, I can't just pay the difference in cost for an upgrade...  On the flip side, I can't get any advantage from purchasing a used chair and saving a considerable amount of money that way....   However I may well be checking out the used market just in the interest of possibly getting different chairs for different tasks - such as skinny tires for low rolling resistance and manuverability inside, vs. something with fat knobbies and a bunch of camber for increased stability and traction when doing stuff outdoors...

Gooserider


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Hi Goose,

My friend that is now in a wheelchair was a very avid mountain biker and road cyclist before his accident happened.
Riding quite a bit on mountain bikes and road bikes myself, I think a very good option you could have it to possible get a chair with interchangeble wheels and tires. Most have quick release mechanisms, that allow you to just pop the wheels on and off, so you can switch from a flat tread tire, to a more aggressive knobby type tire...would basically give you some options and keep the same chair....you would need to keep 2 sets of wheels and tires, but I think it is a good option. The road tires you could use for very flat surfaces, and the rolling resistance is very low....the knobbys you could take for a little more aggressive walks with yourself and Mary Anne...and I know you will be off the beaten path in no time.
I have ridden on steel frames, aluminum frames, and a few titanium frames....my current rides are both aluminum frames...the ti frames are lighter and somewhat stronger, but for the cost difference I think a aluminum set up would be fine for you.
Maybe I will see you tomorrow, and can talk a bit then.
Have a good night.
David


----------



## Gooserider

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Hi Goose,
> 
> My friend that is now in a wheelchair was a very avid mountain biker and road cyclist before his accident happened.
> Riding quite a bit on mountain bikes and road bikes myself, I think a very good option you could have it to possible get a chair with interchangeble wheels and tires. Most have quick release mechanisms, that allow you to just pop the wheels on and off, so you can switch from a flat tread tire, to a more aggressive knobby type tire...would basically give you some options and keep the same chair....you would need to keep 2 sets of wheels and tires, but I think it is a good option. The road tires you could use for very flat surfaces, and the rolling resistance is very low....the knobbys you could take for a little more aggressive walks with yourself and Mary Anne...and I know you will be off the beaten path in no time.
> I have ridden on steel frames, aluminum frames, and a few titanium frames....my current rides are both aluminum frames...the ti frames are lighter and somewhat stronger, but for the cost difference I think a aluminum set up would be fine for you.
> Maybe I will see you tomorrow, and can talk a bit then.
> Have a good night.
> David



Problem with dual wheel sets, which I'm also considering, is that the brakes on chairs work by digging into the tires, and as such the brake adjustment is very fussy - to loose and they don't hold, to tight and they are a bear to set and release, and at least on the chairs they've had me in at rehab, the brake adjustment is a serious PITA (IMHO gratuitously so, seems to me like a very poor design)  I think the quick release on the wheels is well done, but it seems that being able to swap wheels easily is lost if one then has to spend half an hour resetting the brakes...

They do apparently make a few setups that work like disk brakes, but they are seriously expen$ive, not covered by insurance, and it isn't at all clear from the stuff I've read on them so far what they do in terms of interchangeability, fit, and so on. (and what would be needed in the way of parts to do interchangeable wheels)

Gooserider


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Gooserider said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Goose,
> 
> My friend that is now in a wheelchair was a very avid mountain biker and road cyclist before his accident happened.
> Riding quite a bit on mountain bikes and road bikes myself, I think a very good option you could have it to possible get a chair with interchangeble wheels and tires. Most have quick release mechanisms, that allow you to just pop the wheels on and off, so you can switch from a flat tread tire, to a more aggressive knobby type tire...would basically give you some options and keep the same chair....you would need to keep 2 sets of wheels and tires, but I think it is a good option. The road tires you could use for very flat surfaces, and the rolling resistance is very low....the knobbys you could take for a little more aggressive walks with yourself and Mary Anne...and I know you will be off the beaten path in no time.
> I have ridden on steel frames, aluminum frames, and a few titanium frames....my current rides are both aluminum frames...the ti frames are lighter and somewhat stronger, but for the cost difference I think a aluminum set up would be fine for you.
> Maybe I will see you tomorrow, and can talk a bit then.
> Have a good night.
> David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with dual wheel sets, which I'm also considering, is that the brakes on chairs work by digging into the tires, and as such the brake adjustment is very fussy - to loose and they don't hold, to tight and they are a bear to set and release, and at least on the chairs they've had me in at rehab, the brake adjustment is a serious PITA (IMHO gratuitously so, seems to me like a very poor design)  I think the quick release on the wheels is well done, but it seems that being able to swap wheels easily is lost if one then has to spend half an hour resetting the brakes...
> 
> They do apparently make a few setups that work like disk brakes, but they are seriously expen$ive, not covered by insurance, and it isn't at all clear from the stuff I've read on them so far what they do in terms of interchangeability, fit, and so on. (and what would be needed in the way of parts to do interchangeable wheels)
> 
> Gooserider
Click to expand...

Good point about the breaks....I didn't think it through that far....I was removing the wheel from my mtn bike to put on the rack, and I thought that this might be a good idea for a wheelchair...I'm wondering if there is some type of add on brake replacement for a chair that would allow you to adjust brakes relataivley quickly.


----------



## Gooserider

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with dual wheel sets, which I'm also considering, is that the brakes on chairs work by digging into the tires, and as such the brake adjustment is very fussy - to loose and they don't hold, to tight and they are a bear to set and release, and at least on the chairs they've had me in at rehab, the brake adjustment is a serious PITA (IMHO gratuitously so, seems to me like a very poor design)  I think the quick release on the wheels is well done, but it seems that being able to swap wheels easily is lost if one then has to spend half an hour resetting the brakes...
> 
> They do apparently make a few setups that work like disk brakes, but they are seriously expen$ive, not covered by insurance, and it isn't at all clear from the stuff I've read on them so far what they do in terms of interchangeability, fit, and so on. (and what would be needed in the way of parts to do interchangeable wheels)
> 
> Gooserider
> 
> 
> 
> Good point about the breaks....I didn't think it through that far....I was removing the wheel from my mtn bike to put on the rack, and I thought that this might be a good idea for a wheelchair...I'm wondering if there is some type of add on brake replacement for a chair that would allow you to adjust brakes relataivley quickly.
Click to expand...


I've been looking a bit but so far the only stuff I've seen looks to be expensive and limited, which is a pity for sure... 

I actually have an idea for adjusting a stock brake that I think would make life a lot simpler, I don't know why nobody has done it.  Currently the adjustment in every brake that I've seen, is done by sliding an arm back and forth in a clamp, more or less by guess, clamping it down, see how it works, and repeat until satisfied.  It would seem much easier to me if they could incorporate a pin and screw setup like we use to adjust the bar on a chainsaw.  It would give much more precision and control when making the adjustment, and I'd think make it much faster.

Gooserider


----------



## Hunderliggur

We have a need like that with adaptive skiing.  We use outriggers (crutches with ski tips) which brake based on the angle set.  A bolt with a set nut adjusts how far the ski tip will flex before the it tilts and engages the brake. http://www.superlite.org/  Goose - if you ever are intersted in trying adaptive skiing let me know - I can help you find a place up your way or you are always welcome at out mountil (ok - it is a hill)  near Gettysburg, PA.


----------



## Gooserider

Hunderliggur said:
			
		

> We have a need like that with adaptive skiing.  We use outriggers (crutches with ski tips) which brake based on the angle set.  A bolt with a set nut adjusts how far the ski tip will flex before the it tilts and engages the brake. http://www.superlite.org/  Goose - if you ever are intersted in trying adaptive skiing let me know - I can help you find a place up your way or you are always welcome at out mountil (ok - it is a hill)  near Gettysburg, PA.



I sort of see what you mean, I think there are a lot of applications for that sort of setup where there is an adjustment pin for positioning and a second fastener to actually clamp the adjustment in place...  

As to the adaptive skiing, I'm not so sure...  I did a lot of water skiing when I was growing up to many years ago, but haven't been up since the late 70's, and even w/o the injury would have to learn all over again.  Never had much interest in snow skiing, and the like, sort of lost interest in doing stuff outside in the snow when my father decided I was old enough to learn how to run the snow blower; after that I would do what I had to do outside in the snow, but most of my interest was in getting what I had to done, and then getting back inside where it was warm again....

I've never tried downhill skiing at all.  I did try cross country once as part of one of those corporate "Team Building" retreats put on by one of my former employers.  Not sure the rental equipment was the best (the boots were WAY narrower than my normal foot size and I found them downright painful to wear after a while) but I found that I wasn't at all good at doing the skiing, and I didn't enjoy myself enough to have any desire to do it again and get better...

Not saying I'll never give the adaptive stuff a try, but in all honesty, I wouldn't put it as much of a priority...

Gooserider


----------



## hareball

It's great to see you back posting again! 

In Dec 97 I went to bed one night with 20/20 vision and woke up in the morning with a 95% vision loss from Diabetic Retinopathy. Needless to say this was a life changing event and I had a long fight ahead of me. I wish you the best of luck on your journey! 

I would keep your eye on Capt. Tred Barta. He is one of the most avid and energetic sportsman I know that is now in a wheelchair. He is now back to doing his show and already working on things to get him back into big game fishing and hunting. He is one cocky SOB and I know he will not rest until he reinvents the wheelchair.


----------



## gzecc

Goose, I was in the wheelchair business 20yrs ago, when new technology was just starting. You need to find yourself the one or two extreamly knowlegable salespeople or users in your state. 
I new a guy that was attached to the Disabled Americans Veterans that knew chairs like the back of his hand.  Basketball leagues are a great place to get good contacts.  Plenty of guys work on and customize their own equipment.


----------



## Gooserider

gzecc said:
			
		

> Goose, I was in the wheelchair business 20yrs ago, when new technology was just starting. You need to find yourself the one or two extreamly knowlegable salespeople or users in your state.
> I new a guy that was attached to the Disabled Americans Veterans that knew chairs like the back of his hand.  Basketball leagues are a great place to get good contacts.  Plenty of guys work on and customize their own equipment.



Good advice, and something I've been doing quite a bit of - there are lots of experienced users that run around here, with varying levels of injury, and I've been asking a lot of advice from them.  The therapy program here also involves trying you in lots of different chairs to find things that both work for you and that you like (and that the insurance co. will pay for.... :roll: )  I feel pretty certain that the chair I leave the rehab in might not be the absolute ultimate, but it will be a reasonably good fit, and  as good as I can get out of the insurance co.  (For instance there is a set of wheels that I'd love to get, but that they won't buy me...)

Gooserider


----------



## CarbonNeutral

I don't know if you managed to get the ramp built, but here's an option close by:

http://worcester.craigslist.org/mat/1714056849.html


----------



## Gooserider

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> I don't know if you managed to get the ramp built, but here's an option close by:
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/mat/1714056849.html



So far no ramp.  This does look like a good option in some ways, but I am not at all sure about moving it, or doing the demo and rebuild - I don't have the resources, and obviously I can't even think about trying to do much myself.

Would this be something I'd be able to call on our Hearth Folks for another build weekend?  Or possibly two?  This is something I'm thinking would be needing to be done as a two-phase project - presumably One or two days in Hudson doing the disassembly and transport to Billerica,  (If I'm remembering where Hudson is, it's probably about  an hour drive each way...)  followed by a day or two of building in Billerica to put it back together.  

I can probably line up some more resources in Billerica to help with the reconstruction, but none of my sources have a lot available in the way of transport.

I'm assuming that a 60' ramp, plus railings, footings, etc. will take a good bit of truck / trailer space to transport, especially depending on the length of the sections (Pictures look like 12-16' sections but it's hard to tell...)

*Oh, and the timing would be CRITICAL - I am coming home next week, no question about it, ready or not!  I'm currently scheduled to come home on Tuesday the 11th, but no matter what, I will be home by the 15th, as that is when the insurance coverage for the Rehab facility runs out....
*

Gooserider


----------



## fbelec

hey goose
if you can get a carpenter or someone that has a clue on building and swinging a hammer, tim? we could make slices at the 4 x 4 supports. and take off the hand rails whole we could get that into a truck. rental truck. i used to drive truck for a living. i know my way around a truck. rent a truck that is a 20 foot box. we could do it. i think all that would be needed is a hammer and a sawzall.
we could do it in one trip. hudson is 35 to 40 mins from my house down 495.
if you want to go that route i'd be happy to drive. that sounds like a hell of a deal for $300.00

frank


----------



## Slow1

Sounds like I've missed one opportunity to help out.  I don't have an particular carpenter skills but I can follow directions and figure things out pretty well.  Let me know when and where to be and I'll do my best to show up (PM me for my email for direct contact - I'm not on the forums as much as I used to be).  If the "fleet of trucks" method is the desired approach I can show up with my wood hauler - F150 and carry a few sections I'm sure.  May even be able to borrow a trailer.


----------



## Dune

I responded to the CL add last night. I left my #, so far no call or e-mail. I have a one ton truck and car trailer, and two large sons. I will be in Bilrica today doing the finish work on the bathroom. That ramp is a slammer deal. If anyone can get in touch with them and get back to me, we may be able to score it. Time is of the essence, since I must spend tomorow with my 78 y.o. mom. For the sake of expediency, my # is 508-280-8807. I am willing to do whatever I can to get that ramp, but must return to N.Y. for my job on monday.


----------



## CarbonNeutral

I can help out as well depending when. 978 206 1010, Alex.


----------



## mgwmgw

Still no reply from the ramp seller. Maybe Someonde else can make arangements while I am gone. I will be glad to build it next weekend if someone can get t 

it to Bilirica. Wood or metal, just get a ramp there and I will make sure it gets installed.

Sorry, everyone, that was me, Dune.


----------



## Gooserider

I also wrote to the ramp seller, and have not yet gotten a response - could mean either that the person doesn't do mail on weekends, or that it's already been sold...  I would assume that if we don't hear anything by Monday or Tuesday that it's a non-workable deal.  Mary-Anne is also getting quotes from a few folks on new ramps in wood and metal, she may decide to go with one of those instead if we don't get something else going _very_ shortly.

There is one other major set of tasks remaining to get the bathroom finished, from what she has been telling me - there was a bunch of sheetrock taken down, especially the ceiling, and holes punched in the walls in different places.  We need to get new rock (or equivalent) up so that Frank can finish the electrical, and we can do the mud and painting needed for the final finish - also we need to frame and install the 36" prehung door to the bathroom.  This is all stuff I could have done myself pre-injury, but can't handle now, and I don't think Mary-Anne can either....  Between us I'm sure we can get the mud and paint work done, but we will certainly need help on the other stuff.

Gooserider


----------



## nailed_nailer

Goose,

I have been thinking about your situation a lot lately.  For some reason it resonates with me.  I guess,  I can picture myself in the same situation.

I have a line on an electric wheelchair.  It is a bit old (6-8 yrs old) but it was barely used (like less than a few hours).  My neighbor bought it for his wife after a stroke.  Problem was that she was scared of using it.  In the end she ended up getting back on her feet with a walker.  The chair just stayed in the corner of the living room charging.  

My neighbor passed on last fall and his wife has been moved into assisted living.  Their son is a friend of mine and I asked if he still had the chair and what he was planning on doing with it.  He said yes he has the chair and they were going to donate it to hospice or the hospital but they had not made a decision yet.  I told them about your situation and they would be happy to get it to you.

I cannot find a manufacturer on it and the battery will not take a charge.  So I cannot easily move out from the corner of the room to really inspect for a brand name.  About the only info I found was a side bag with "The Scooter Store" printed on it.

I have run the unit and it moved my large (300 lbs) frame around no problem on a drunken Saturday afternoon 5 years ago.  A bunch of us took it for a ride (just for fun).  The thing really can move.  It has a dial knob for speed and a joystick on the right side hand rail.

I'm sure the battery is shot after all these years but that should be a relatively cheap replacement.

Its yours if you want it.

I have a truck and live on the Cape so I could deliver it to you after I get it running.  

PM me if you are interested

Best Wishes,
---Nailer---


----------



## nailed_nailer

Goose,

Just poking around the Scooter Store Website.....

The chair is similar to this one.  I don't know for sure if it is this model.

http://www.thescooterstore.com/products/powerchair_jazzy_1170xl.html

Knowing my deceased neighbor, he would not have spared any expense if it would have made his wife happy.

So it probably is one of their better units at the time he bought it.

---Nailer---


----------



## mgwmgw

I have heard about a guy reasonably local to us who would know how to attach a snowplow to a motorized chair.
http://wheelchairrecycler.org/snow-plowing-with-trail-boss/
Do we think this motorize chair could be adapted for that purpose?

Mary-Anne


----------



## Gooserider

nailed_nailer said:
			
		

> Goose,
> 
> Just poking around the Scooter Store Website.....
> 
> The chair is similar to this one.  I don't know for sure if it is this model.
> 
> http://www.thescooterstore.com/products/powerchair_jazzy_1170xl.html
> 
> Knowing my deceased neighbor, he would not have spared any expense if it would have made his wife happy.
> 
> So it probably is one of their better units at the time he bought it.
> 
> ---Nailer---



Thanks for the offer, it looks from the manual like a nice chair, certainly something that could be useful outside for getting around the yard, or other possible stuff where I wouldn't want to deal with the manual chair....  PM us about making arrangements to get it at a time that works for both of us...

Gooserider


----------



## Marty

Holy crepes Goose. Ya take a 4 month hiatus from this place and the world turns upside down. I know we don't know each other, but I've read enough of your wonderful minds production on this site to feel like a valued friend is going through a really rough time. I'm glad to see you're charging into the teeth of this thing and be sure that you have my best hopes for a steady and successful return to your worlds doings in force. Your lucky to have someone like Mary Ann with you before, during, and after, a time like this. 

Bravo Mary-Ann. Bravo Goose. Keep up the great work.

-Marty


----------



## CarbonNeutral

Great team there today - when I left around 4 the ramp was looking really great, just the rails left to go. Bathroom has wallboard now (including the fiddly bit with the network point in the under the sink - at least we know that Goose will be able to moderate wherever). Great to meet Goose, Mary-anne, and at least one other hearth.com member, plus all of the other great helpers.


----------



## BrotherBart

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> Bathroom has wallboard now (including the fiddly bit with the network point in the under the sink - at least we know that Goose will be able to moderate wherever).



Thanks a lot. Now every time I see a Goose post I will have this mental image of him typing while sitting on the can. And have to send my brain out to have it dry cleaned.  >:-(


----------



## Gooserider

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> CarbonNeutral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom has wallboard now (including the fiddly bit with the network point in the under the sink - at least we know that Goose will be able to moderate wherever).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. Now every time I see a Goose post I will have this mental image of him typing while sitting on the can. And have to send my brain out to have it dry cleaned.  >:-(
Click to expand...


I just wish - the sitting on the can option was so much more enjoyable than what I have to go through nowadays - I will spare the details, unless you really want to get a shot of the commode chair...

However I can't give enough credit to the crowd we had out today - most started around 9:00, and we had a FINISHED ramp by around 6:00 or so with just a fairly short break for lunch (For those at the first Work day, Domi cooked again, so you know what was missed...)  We also got the bathroom much closer to being finished, the ceiling and all sheet rock is finished, and mostly mudded and taped - we still need to finish removing some wallpaper, and getting the walls skimcoated before painting...  In addition, some of the folks that didn't feel like swinging hammers and such cleaned out the flowerbeds next to the house, and around some of the trees and bushes near the ramp, and even planted a bunch of decorative plants...

Will try and get pictures posted (of the ramp and such, not the commode chair  %-P ) as soon as we get some...

Gooserider


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Goose it is good to hear things are coming along nicely for you. No matter what folks say, there are still a lot of good people around and you have found some!


----------



## Shipper50

Goose,

I am sorry I missed the posts about your accident till today. I hope things are getting better and will keep you in my thoughts.

Shipper


----------



## Jags

That is great news Goose.  One small triumph at a time.  The goodness in peoples hearts is what keeps me thinking that we still have a chance on this big blue ball.


----------



## Gooserider

I agree, it is a fantastic group of people, I'm really glad to know them, and hope that at some point I'm able to do something to help them continue their charitable efforts to help others...

Gooserider


----------



## fossil

Gooserider said:
			
		

> I agree, it is a fantastic group of people, I'm really glad to know them, and hope that at some point I'm able to do something to help them continue their charitable efforts to help others...
> 
> Gooserider



You've helped (and continue to help) a whole lot of people simply by being who you are here on these forums, Goose.  All you gotta do is just continue to be you...that's all the thanks anyone could ask.  You "owe" nothing more.  I'm really glad that things are coming together there to facilitate your navigation of your home.  Yes, the folks pitching in are real heroes...but then, so are you.  Rick


----------



## Flatbedford

Have I been overlooking something somewhere? This hasn't been updated in 6 weeks. I hope all is well.


----------



## Dune

I just talked to MaryAnne and Goose. Adjusting to a different lifestyle, dealing with pain, doing as well as can be expected. Hopefully he'll be back on the forums soon.


----------



## Gooserider

Dune has it about right...  I'm in a lot of pain, nothing very much at any single point or source, but just lots of different things that each contribute to the total in their own different way...  

Lots of other issues as well, all of which have left me without as much enthusiasm for doing stuff as I would like.  Physically I'm doing OK, all things considered, but emotionally is something else - I'm told by some of the long term wheelchair folks that after a while things start looking more optimistic, but far as I'm concerned right now the only part of life I'm getting is the part that sucks...

Gooserider


----------



## Flatbedford

So sorry to hear that. I can understand the lack of enthusiasm. You have some heavy stuff to deal with in your new life. I hope you can adjust and find peace with your circumstances. I wish you the best and hope we all hear from you from time to time.


----------



## begreen

Sorry to hear about the pain. That's got to be no fun. Is acupuncture an option?

 If it helps to get your mind off of the pain for a little while, jump in and kibitz when you feel up to it. We miss ya buddy. Even if you're grumpy it's good to hear from you.


----------



## Gooserider

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the pain. That's got to be no fun. Is acupuncture an option?
> 
> If it helps to get your mind off of the pain for a little while, jump in and kibitz when you feel up to it. We miss ya buddy. Even if you're grumpy it's good to hear from you.



Haven't tried acupuncture since the accident, but the one time I tried it before the accident it didn't do much for me.  A lot of folks have suggested it since, but the one experience didn't leave me all that confident in it. 

I'd also be afraid  at this point that it would only get one of the many things that hurts, leaving me with plenty of others....

Gooserider


----------



## fossil

Chronic pain sucks.  Big time.  I've experienced it, but only for a few weeks at a time...but it sapped all of my energy, enthusiasm, and interest.  Add to that the sleep disturbance, and I was a real mess.  I'm sorry anyone has to endure it, and I sincerely hope that improvement is imminent for you, Goose.  Rick


----------



## begreen

Gooserider said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the pain. That's got to be no fun. Is acupuncture an option?
> 
> If it helps to get your mind off of the pain for a little while, jump in and kibitz when you feel up to it. We miss ya buddy. Even if you're grumpy it's good to hear from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried acupuncture since the accident, but the one time I tried it before the accident it didn't do much for me.  A lot of folks have suggested it since, but the one experience didn't leave me all that confident in it.
> 
> I'd also be afraid  at this point that it would only get one of the many things that hurts, leaving me with plenty of others....
> 
> Gooserider
Click to expand...


Yeah, I had acupuncture for a frozen shoulder. It didn't do much for me either. But it was a less than competent person using me as a practice pin cushion. We have a Chinese doc in Seattle that is supposed to be very good. If I need an acupuncturist, I will take the trip to see him.


----------



## Jags

You need stronger mead. ;-)


----------



## Gooserider

Jags said:
			
		

> You need stronger mead. ;-)



I wish....  But I'm told that booze in more than token amounts and some of the other drugs that I'm on make for a seriously bad news combination...  Of course some times that doesn't seem like such a bad thing, but I keep promising to hang around for at least a while longer...

Gooserider


----------



## webbie

Hey, Goose, nice to hear from you!
Hang in there!


----------



## northwinds

You probably already know this, but there are a bunch of support groups on the internet that might lift your spirits.  My adopted son has Duchenne's muscular dystrophy, and participating
on some of those email lists has helped me many times if only to realize that many other people are going through/coping with some of the same issues as my family.  Yahoo groups
have provided us lots of information about services, funding, daily living tips, etc.

Also, http://www.disabledonline.com/ is a social networking site that has some good people on it.

Hang in there.


----------



## fbelec

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Have I been overlooking something somewhere? This hasn't been updated in 6 weeks. I hope all is well.



i thought the same. i haven't heard anything since the first part of the bathroom build. soooooooooooo what's going on?


----------



## Gooserider

Mary-Anne and I are active on a couple of the support groups, with mixed results, they are helpful but not all that much - and sometimes negatively when there are dozens of posts from folks complaining about the same sorts of pain that I'm experiencing, and not reporting anything to be particularly helpful...

FB - I sent you a PM a while back on our progress, sorry if you didn't get it.  At any rate, I now have a ramp, and there has been a second phase on the bathroom build, we now have all the rock up in the BR, along with the wider door.  We still need to do / get done with a skim-coat of plaster, paint, and finish molding (around the door and window, plus baseboard) in addition to taking care of the electrical stuff.  (Not sure when that can be dealt with...)

Gooserider


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Goose, take things seriously when it comes to the pain and overcoming the obstacles that are in your way. I speak from experience.... As for the pain, one thing I learned was that it is better to take enough pain medicine to knock it out than to keep going on and on with the pain. The reason is that it is making your life miserable. I worried about becoming hooked on the pain meds so held back. It finally put me into a severe depression, which almost ruined my life completely. Please, don't let yourself go in that direction. Seek professional help early rather than late. Deal with all of your problems; not just the physical ones. Good luck to you.


----------



## firefighterjake

Goose . . . sorry to hear things are not going so well . . . but hang in there . . . you have friends who haven't forgotten about you and who care for you . . . and don't be afraid to jump in on any of those threads . . . I think of you every time I see someone asking technical questions about hydraulics and woodsplitters . . . topics which make my head spin.


----------



## fbelec

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Mary-Anne and I are active on a couple of the support groups, with mixed results, they are helpful but not all that much - and sometimes negatively when there are dozens of posts from folks complaining about the same sorts of pain that I'm experiencing, and not reporting anything to be particularly helpful...
> 
> FB - I sent you a PM a while back on our progress, sorry if you didn't get it.  At any rate, I now have a ramp, and there has been a second phase on the bathroom build, we now have all the rock up in the BR, along with the wider door.  We still need to do / get done with a skim-coat of plaster, paint, and finish molding (around the door and window, plus baseboard) in addition to taking care of the electrical stuff.  (Not sure when that can be dealt with...)
> 
> Gooserider



hey goose
i'll take a swing by friday or monday.   pm   me your phone number i misplaced it. i'll give you a call before i come down on one or both days. and give me a idea what time is good for you. thanks.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

Hopefully the pain will get to a managable level Goose. Pain is power though, let it heal you. Too many people look at pain as the enemy, it is not. Good luck, Randy


----------



## Gooserider

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Goose, take things seriously when it comes to the pain and overcoming the obstacles that are in your way. I speak from experience.... As for the pain, one thing I learned was that it is better to take enough pain medicine to knock it out than to keep going on and on with the pain. The reason is that it is making your life miserable. I worried about becoming hooked on the pain meds so held back. It finally put me into a severe depression, which almost ruined my life completely. Please, don't let yourself go in that direction. Seek professional help early rather than late. Deal with all of your problems; not just the physical ones. Good luck to you.



I'm on all sorts of stuff for pain, trouble is a lot of it doesn't work all that well far as I'm concerned....  Just as a partial list of the pain stuff that I take daily includes Fentanyl (as a patch), Gavapentin, Tyzanadine and Lyrica.  I also have Oxycodone, that I take if stuff gets really bad, but I don't take it if I can avoid it as it makes me stupid - this is the trouble I've found with the pain pills I've tried so far, either they don't do anything or they put me to sleep and / or fry my ability to think clearly...  Doesn't seem to me like it helps to kill the pain if the drugs that do it ruin your life themselves...  

I do have an appointment in a week or so to see a "pain doctor" but I have my doubts, as one of the things that my pains do match up with is the "phantom pains" that many spinal injury patients report in the support groups where there doesn't seem to be any identifiable cause, and often the pain is below the level of injury - similar to when amputees report getting pain sensations from the missing limb - and these pains are both severe and non-responsive to medications....

Gooserider


----------



## begreen

I'm very sorry to hear about the pain. It can be totally attention consuming. Have any of the therapists discussed farabloc fabric?
http://www.farabloc.com/ I don't know if it would help, but maybe it's worth contacting them.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

Goose; I was involved in an auto accident in 91 & wound up with fibromyalgia. While I am not comparing my pain with yours I was nevertheless in agony for many years. My body was awakened with many trigger points pulsing it seemed, & to say this hurt like hell is an understatement. What calmes this down is finger pressure into the trigger points  & the trigger point is the small point area that hurts the worst. You can not run from the pain, you need to face it head on(take as few drugs as you can). I realize you have some phantom pains & hopefully this would help too. I bought a good massage chair & removed the back cushin & just grinned & beared it. As explained to me lactic acids are trapped in the tissues etc & hurt like hell. As you start to heal & relax you will get a popping or cracking feeling in the muscles & you will have some relief. best wishes, Randy


----------



## webbie

Pain meds, in general, are best used short term. As we saw with Rushbo and other opiate users, after a while some people take hundreds of doses per day and still don't alleviate all the pain. I once read the amount the the guy "confessions of an english opium eater" used, and it was also hundreds of "normal" doses per day.

That makes it tough - when something does a worse job when you take more and more.

Personally, though, I don't mind the stupid part. I suspect, Goose, that you have brain cells to spare. 
Of course, you could also become a writer:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opium_and_Romanticism

"With respect to literary triumphs, De Quincey notes in Confessions of an English Opium-Eater how the increased activity in the brain because of opium increased his ability to create new things out of raw material"

I have my own theory that every human being responds differently to the pleasures or pains of opiates, alcohol and other such things. 

I never found pot to have any pain killing effects (probably the opposite), but it's worth a try if others in similar condition report success.

I assume you have worked with hot baths, massage, etc....all of which can help. 

I think you will eventually work out a regimen which suits your body and mind..hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Dune

Goose, drugs are for sick people. You are still very sick right now. Use the drugs that they will give you to suffer less. You will get used the narcotic effect shortly, and be able to think.  As you heal and strengthen, you can change your medication regimen.


----------



## webbie

Goose, in a couple years I expect you to come up with the open source version of this baby.....
http://rexbionicsstore.com/What-is-Rex.aspx

Maybe Dune can pop one together in the blacksmith shop.


----------



## Dune

Me and my main mechanical fantaziser desined a similar systen years ago, not for the infirm, just for those that needed more lifting power. Long since then, others created said devices. I don't think this is unrealistic at all today, with light weight batteries, etc. I really do not see why we couldn't come up with something, other than patent issues. That's it, Goose, eat that hydrocodone, and dream large.


----------



## Gooserider

Could be fun, though I somehow keep thinking of  this version....

Gooserider


----------



## Battenkiller

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> I was involved in an auto accident in 91 & wound up with fibromyalgia. While I am not comparing my pain with yours I was nevertheless in agony for many years.



I suffer from chronic pain that is fibromyalgia-like in nature (I don't have the classic tender points).  Chronic pain is no picnic to live with.  I feel bad for you, Goose, that you are plagued with this after everything else you've had to endure since your accident.  I haven't commented on your situation before, but I've been watching it here as it developed from the beginning.  You seem to have been handling this in a way I don't feel  I'd have the strength to do, and your positive attitude throughout and your sense of ironic humor about it all have left me with a feeling of respect for you, and encouragement for me to stop whining to myself about hurting all the time.

Now it appears that pain is trying to defeat you.  Don't let it, you're too strong.  New research is happening all the time, and you haven't yet exhausted all the resources that are available to help you.

Give acupuncture a serious try.  Go to someone trained in and immersed in Oriental medicine and philosophy.  Years ago, a good friend had to have his thyroid removed because of cancer.  They had to let his thyroxin levels drop for thirty days for some reason I can't recall.  Every day he got weaker.  Finally, he asked me to drive him downstate to visit the wife of one of his Tai Chi instructors who was a training practitioner of eastern medicine.  I decided to get a treatment for my severe carpal tunnel.  The pain had gotten unbearable due to all the wood I was handling at the time (10-12 cord/year).  I couldn't even pick up a split in one hand without dropping it.  After the treatment, I went home and started to stack some wood.  I instantly realized that I could grab and hold a large split like I could when I was a young man.  The pain was gone.  I could play guitar again without my numb fingers hitting strings I didn't want to hit.  I could eat my lo mein with chopsticks without dropping it all down my front.

The treatment lasted about two weeks, and in a month I was back to the same shape as before, so it was no cure by any means.  When I went to go back for another treatment, I found that this skilled practitioner was no longer allowed to practice in NY state and had to move elsewhere.

Give it a try, Goose, it can't do much harm except to take another avenue of hope away if it doesn't work.  Find a traditional practitioner with a good reputation in the alternative medicine community and get a series of treatments.  The Amherst area seems to be a Mecca for alternative medicine.  A skilled acupuncturist won't try to just fix a specific "boo-boo", but will try to re-establish the proper channels so that nerve conduction and sensory input get closer to normal again.  I'll speak for myself and some others here, we'll chip in with the financial part of it if is isn't covered by your insurance.

At any rate, keep showing us the grit you have shown already and don't get more despondent, because that's a tougher abyss to climb out of than just pain itself.  Like others have said, you're still very sick.  Think "heal".  My wife Rose and I send our sincere hope that your condition will begin to improve soon.

Dan


----------



## mgwmgw

I sent Gooserider contact information to this acupuncturist
http://www.acuhealing.org/
in June, 
but because it had not worked for him before,
he was not interested.

By the way, while the Rex is unlikely 
to be available in the U.S.A.
this is more likely
http://www.argomedtec.com/
The Israeli company is working on getting FDA approval.

Mary-Anne


----------



## Swedishchef

I am an unknown on this forum, however, I have read this thread from start to finish.

I have a father in-law who suffers from serious chronic pain. He was the type of man that did everything himself his entire life. From oil changes to renovations around the house. 

He was involved in a terrible accident and broke his back in several places pinching his spinal cord in 2 spots. The chances of risk-free surgery are 0%. He took the choice to live with the pain. That was 10 years ago. He is currently on Fentanyl (patch) and has liquid morphine for the worse days.

Goose: what strength patch are you on??

Andrew


----------



## WoodMann

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose, take things seriously when it comes to the pain and overcoming the obstacles that are in your way. I speak from experience.... As for the pain, one thing I learned was that it is better to take enough pain medicine to knock it out than to keep going on and on with the pain. The reason is that it is making your life miserable. I worried about becoming hooked on the pain meds so held back. It finally put me into a severe depression, which almost ruined my life completely. Please, don't let yourself go in that direction. Seek professional help early rather than late. Deal with all of your problems; not just the physical ones. Good luck to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on all sorts of stuff for pain, trouble is a lot of it doesn't work all that well far as I'm concerned....  Just as a partial list of the pain stuff that I take daily includes Fentanyl (as a patch), Gavapentin, Tyzanadine and Lyrica.  I also have Oxycodone, that I take if stuff gets really bad, but I don't take it if I can avoid it as it makes me stupid - this is the trouble I've found with the pain pills I've tried so far, either they don't do anything or they put me to sleep and / or fry my ability to think clearly...  Doesn't seem to me like it helps to kill the pain if the drugs that do it ruin your life themselves...
> 
> I do have an appointment in a week or so to see a "pain doctor" but I have my doubts, as one of the things that my pains do match up with is the "phantom pains" that many spinal injury patients report in the support groups where there doesn't seem to be any identifiable cause, and often the pain is below the level of injury - similar to when amputees report getting pain sensations from the missing limb - and these pains are both severe and non-responsive to medications....
> 
> Gooserider
Click to expand...



Sorry to hear about the meds not being all that great, Goose. Looks like you're doin' OK otherwise. Might I recommend Tylox. I took one, just ONE is all my days when I had an amulatory surgery, it was a horse pill sized thing, but man it was the most blissful 4 1/2 hours of my entire life. It'll put you out and maybe that's what the docs are trying to prevent, to keep ya like half functional, what with knowing that tya use sharp tools and what not   . But look into and ask about the Tylox, you'll be glad ya did.
Hang in there buddy...............


----------



## Gooserider

Thanks for the comments SwedishChef, sounds like you are doing fairly well here judging by your post count...  My Fentanyl patches are the 100mcg/hr size, that are supposed to be changed every 72 hours...  I've had a couple of times when I've missed a change, and gone 4 days or more, and haven't noticed a big difference, nor do I see much difference in the way I feel when I change out an old patch for a new one....  Biggest thing I find with the patches is that they are a real pain to get - the gov't says they are super nasty drugs and requires that I have to have a brand new hard copy permission slip from the Dr. before the local gov't licensed drug dealer (CVS) will sell them to me.  All the other drugs I can get refills on, and just have the Dr. call the pusher to have the scrips renewed...  (If the illegal guys would just get their act together on better quality assurances it would be tempting to use them just because of the lower hassle factor... :coolsmirk: )

Interesting suggestion for the Tylox Woodman, but it sort of demonstrates the problem I have - I don't want to be "Blissed Out" - aside from being a good way to get hurt further, I generally don't like reducing my mental functionality - my ability to think clearly and sharply with good logic and so forth is one of my most prized abilities (If picking role models off the old Star Dreck cast, I'd want to be like Spock, no doubt about it...) so I really don't want something that zones me out to any noticeable degree, so what I want is something that lets me think without hurting....  Zone out is easy, I've already got pills that will do that to me, but they make me stupid at the same time which is not something I want....  Puts me in a really tough spot - either I get pills that stop me from hurting, but also stop me from thinking, or I don't do the pills and hurt enough that it keeps me from being able to think....

At any rate I will be seeing a pain specialist MD on the 5th, hopefully he will be able to figure out something that works, though frankly I don't have huge hopes - some of the stuff I've been experiencing matches the descriptions given by other folks on a Spinal forum with comments that meds don't help.  The other big problem is that I don't have one single "big issue" pain point, rather I have a whole long list of stuff that is mostly pretty minor when looked at individually, but have a cumulative total that grinds away, and which do a sort of rotating "tag team" deal where one thing will stop hurting for a while, but something else will take over in it's place...

(Note when I say that zone-out pills will get you hurt worse, I'm not just talking about doing dumb things w/ power tools, etc. but the far more problematic things of over straining parts because you aren't getting pain messages, or getting pressure sores because you forget to do pressure relief when you should (or sleep through it), which is a severe risk for those of us with injuries like mine....)

Gooserider


----------



## WoodMann

Yeah- the great compromise! Either a tolerable pain level and remaining lucid or no pain and total bliss, uncoordination and potentialy wanton behaviour. Reduces a man to asking why he can't have it all...................


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Singed Eyebrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was involved in an auto accident in 91 & wound up with fibromyalgia. While I am not comparing my pain with yours I was nevertheless in agony for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suffer from chronic pain that is fibromyalgia-like in nature (I don't have the classic tender points).  Chronic pain is no picnic to live with.  I feel bad for you, Goose, that you are plagued with this after everything else you've had to endure since your accident.  I haven't commented on your situation before, but I've been watching it here as it developed from the beginning.  You seem to have been handling this in a way I don't feel  I'd have the strength to do, and your positive attitude throughout and your sense of ironic humor about it all have left me with a feeling of respect for you, and encouragement for me to stop whining to myself about hurting all the time.
> 
> Now it appears that pain is trying to defeat you.  Don't let it, you're too strong.  New research is happening all the time, and you haven't yet exhausted all the resources that are available to help you.
> 
> Give acupuncture a serious try.  Go to someone trained in and immersed in Oriental medicine and philosophy.  Years ago, a good friend had to have his thyroid removed because of cancer.  They had to let his thyroxin levels drop for thirty days for some reason I can't recall.  Every day he got weaker.  Finally, he asked me to drive him downstate to visit the wife of one of his Tai Chi instructors who was a training practitioner of eastern medicine.  I decided to get a treatment for my severe carpal tunnel.  The pain had gotten unbearable due to all the wood I was handling at the time (10-12 cord/year).  I couldn't even pick up a split in one hand without dropping it.  After the treatment, I went home and started to stack some wood.  I instantly realized that I could grab and hold a large split like I could when I was a young man.  The pain was gone.  I could play guitar again without my numb fingers hitting strings I didn't want to hit.  I could eat my lo mein with chopsticks without dropping it all down my front.
> 
> The treatment lasted about two weeks, and in a month I was back to the same shape as before, so it was no cure by any means.  When I went to go back for another treatment, I found that this skilled practitioner was no longer allowed to practice in NY state and had to move elsewhere.
> 
> Give it a try, Goose, it can't do much harm except to take another avenue of hope away if it doesn't work.  Find a traditional practitioner with a good reputation in the alternative medicine community and get a series of treatments.  The Amherst area seems to be a Mecca for alternative medicine.  A skilled acupuncturist won't try to just fix a specific "boo-boo", but will try to re-establish the proper channels so that nerve conduction and sensory input get closer to normal again.  I'll speak for myself and some others here, we'll chip in with the financial part of it if is isn't covered by your insurance.
> 
> At any rate, keep showing us the grit you have shown already and don't get more despondent, because that's a tougher abyss to climb out of than just pain itself.  Like others have said, you're still very sick.  Think "heal".  My wife Rose and I send our sincere hope that your condition will begin to improve soon.
> 
> Dan
Click to expand...

 I hope the accupuncture keeps working for you even if needing to find someone else. I had read though a comment by someone years ago that accupuncture needles take over the damage where the drugs leave off. What is needed is the flow of power through the damaged tissues & the needles prevent this(the pain is there because the power is being forced through). I know this is a catch 22, damned if you do damned if you don't. Good luck with your pain management. From reading your post it sounds like you will get this handled, Randy


----------



## CountryGal

I haven't been here in many months and just saw this thread.  I am slack jawed!  

If there is a thread or link to help financially, somebody please send me a link.

Goose, I'm thrilled you are home and hopefully that tree has been dealt with by now.

Mary Anne, you are a special lady!


----------



## kabbott

I too have just learned of your accident Goose. I am not very active on the forum in the summer and rarely stray from the boiler room but the high post count 
caught my eye.
It can happen to anyone and happens when you least expect it

I skimmed through this thread to get up to speed on your recovery and it sounds like it will be a long road. Keep your spirits up and keep working at it.

Are you set for the upcoming heating season? Still able to burn wood?

Wish you well
Kabbott and family


----------



## Swedishchef

Goose,

From what you've told me, you may want to look at changing the dosage (in consultation with a pain specialist of course). Most people don't even know what fentanyl is. I always tell them: Fentanyl is approximately 100 times more potent than morphine. That means that 100mcg of fentanyl has the same effect as 10mg of morphine for anaesthetic applications. I remember reading an article where some thugs broke into a pharmacy and got their hands on some patches. They opened one, licked it. DOA. OD'd in a matter of minutes. They took in 5 seconds what your body should get over a 72 hours period.

The government is right, it is a powerful drug. In Canada, you can  have a renewing prescription. My father in-law gets 10 patches at a time and has to renew the precription every 3 months. He's one of 2 patients in my community who take it.

Maybe you need to get your dose looked at again?? The reason I say this is the following: my father in-law has the 25mcg patch. If he misses his "patch change day" by 1 day, he would be climbing the walls. The first day he puts it on, he is wide awake all night. The second day he sleeps a bit and the third day is OK as well. He always changes the patch at 10 AM. If it's 4 PM and he has not changed it, he can feel it. The dr wants to wait before bumping him up to the 50mcg level. Fentanyl is one of the strongest pain killers out there. It's used for pain killing in terminally ill cancer patients.

I remember the first day he took the patch: he was in the fetal position shaking violently for about 3 days. Then his body started getting used to it.

I wish you all the best.

Andrew


----------



## Gooserider

Well, a few updates...  

We have been playing with my drugs a bit (under Dr's supervision)  Since I didn't seem to be getting much effect from the Fentanyl patches, I tried going to a longer interval before changing them out - and did NOT get good results :-/  Major abdominal spasms that had me up all night, even after putting on a fresh patch, and taking oxycodone (usually knocks me out, so I don't take it as part of my regular pain routine).  So I am going to stick with the Fentanyl on the standard three day pattern from here on out, at least until I see the pain Dr. again and he changes it.  

The other thing he did was to increase the dose of my Gabapentin / Neurontin.  (I hate the way they keep changing the names for the same drug when going between the generic and brand names...  :coolmad: ) I was doing 300mg 3x/day, he pushed it to 600mg and told me to play with going between 600 and 900mg, 3x/day - this seems to help with some of the "phantom pains" that I've been having, doesn't knock them out, but keeps them at a more tolerable level most of the time.  Last day or two, 700mg seems to have been about right.  Downside is I seem to be sleeping a lot more, but at least when I'm awake I seem to be more functional.

There is an acupuncture Dr. associated with the branch of Spaulding where the pain Dr. is at, but he isn't covered by MA Health, and at $75 / session, I'm going to hold off on that at least until Mary-Anne has a job, or we have other income of a reliable sort, as it just isn't affordable to do out of pocket right now.  (At least it seems like her prospects are improving, she has been getting more calls for interview lately, just wish they'd turn into offers...)

Country Gal - you were asking about financial help - I think some stuff has been done via Web in the past, I don't know the details, and feel that it is a bit "off" to be asking, etc., so please talk to him about that if you feel so inclined...

Kabbott - right now I don't know how or if I'll be able to keep burning wood - the immediate challenge is handling it, as neither my wood shed nor my backup stacks are "accessible" .  I'm guessing I have about 2 years worth of wood on hand, maybe a little more based on past consumption - one year's worth in the shed, and a second in the backup stacks ready to be moved into the empty parts of the sheds.  But I can't even move the wood from the stacks to the sheds at present, and it would be equally difficult to get it from the sheds into the house....  The ground is reasonably flat, but I don't see how I can get over the pallets and other stuff that is supporting the bottom layers of the stacks.  The height will also be an issue, I stacked to about as high as I could reach (pre-accident) when making the stacks, which is WAY over my head when sitting in a chair...  This is probably part of the reason why I've been less active on the hearth - some how it is less appealing to talk about it when you know that it is unlikely that you would be able to DO the stuff you are talking about...

On the good news side however, I now have a powered chair to play with, in addition to my promised (as in waiting for since I ordered it before getting discharged from Spaulding back in MAY  :snake: ) manual chair and cushion, which is what most para's like me use...  Nailed Nailer had a neighbor with a nearly unused 2001 "Jazzy 1100" power chair that they were going to give to charity.  When he told them about my situation, they gave it to me instead...   :coolsmile:  It appears to only need a pair of batteries to make it work, and I may need to change or modify the seat to make it fit me better.  (The "butt-seat" interface is a critical matter for folks that live in their chairs like I do) However this is not a big deal if it gets me a power chair, as that will increase the distances I can travel, and give me some level of "off-road" capability.  (A similar new chair would be around $4-6K or more, so this is a really fantastic donation.....)

Gooserider


----------



## Rich L

Hey Gooserider,I recently met a woman suffering from severe pain from a unhealing foot wound which developed gangrene.She had seen many doctors who misdiagnosed her problem which resulted in her gangrene.All the docs wanted to amputate however she came accross some information 
regarding hyperbaric chamber treatments which cure gangrene,thermal burns,problem wounds,etc and the severe pain caused by a host of problems.The treatment cured her gangrene and her wound is just about healed and she's experiencing no more pain.Just look up Hyperbaric Chamber locations in Massachusetts and call one in your area.Tell them your circumstances and see if this treatment can help your healing.Take care.


----------



## mgwmgw

Thanks for the suggestion about a hyperbaric chamber.
The wound center of Emerson Hospital, where Gooserider is getting a pressure sore treated,
has a chamber.  They said his sore would heal faster with the chamber, but the insurance
would not cover it, and the wound would heal without, but slower.
They did not say anything about the chamber helping his other problems.

I figured that meant no need to spend on the chamber.
The price has 5 digits, in dollars.

Mary-Anne


----------



## Rich L

Mary-Anne said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion about a hyperbaric chamber.
> The wound center of Emerson Hospital, where Gooserider is getting a pressure sore treated,
> has a chamber.  They said his sore would heal faster with the chamber, but the insurance
> would not cover it, and the wound would heal without, but slower.
> They did not say anything about the chamber helping his other problems.
> 
> I figured that meant no need to spend on the chamber.
> The price has 5 digits, in dollars.
> 
> Mary-Anne


 
  Wise man said always check never assume.So I would ask them if the chamber would help his other issues.That could take place without any cost.


----------



## Swedishchef

Wow.

I am speechless Goose.

You gotta pay for hyperbaric chambers? 

Andrew


----------



## Gooserider

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> I am speechless Goose.
> 
> You gotta pay for hyperbaric chambers?
> 
> Andrew



The way the insurance works, they only pay for "cost effective treatments" which is determined by your diagnosis, and the cost of the treatment - something expensive like a chamber they get really fussy about what diagnoses qualify - a diabetic sore, or third degree burns (among other things) will get covered, as the chamber makes a big difference....  Someone like me, with a fairly small stage 3 pressure sore on one buttock, which is responding to regular treatment (however slowly) doesn't qualify as "needing" the chamber, so they won't pay...  Some way kind of stinks, but IMHO it isn't unreasonable.

Also, while I'm not an expert on all the things a chamber is good for, I haven't heard of anything that I have wrong with me that would be helped by chamber time, other than the sore, which as I said, doesn't really need it...

Gooserider


----------



## Swedishchef

I think you said it all in the first sentence " the way insurance works..".

I live in Canada and up here, in most circumstances, they will try anything if they think it can work. Let's not forget that most "healing aids" were more than likely frowned upon for any disease/illness/physical disability before deemed useful. 50 years ago accupuncture was nearly considered Voodoo. Today it's a common practice that most users consider "positive".

Keep the strength and let me know how you make out!

A


----------



## Gooserider

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> I think you said it all in the first sentence " the way insurance works..".
> 
> I live in Canada and up here, in most circumstances, they will try anything if they think it can work. Let's not forget that most "healing aids" were more than likely frowned upon for any disease/illness/physical disability before deemed useful. 50 years ago accupuncture was nearly considered Voodoo. Today it's a common practice that most users consider "positive".
> 
> Keep the strength and let me know how you make out!
> 
> A



Well, for whatever it is worth, I'm on "Mass Health" which is this state's version of Medicare, a taxpayer funded insurance system, and supposedly one of the most generous in the country.  

While they will sometimes pay for stuff that is of debatable benefit, they do insist that there is at least SOME strong evidence of benefit, which from my understanding is just not there for most applications of chambers at this time...

Gooserider


----------



## mgwmgw

Thanks to Nailer, and his neighbors, Goose now has a power chair.
I bought him new batteries for it.
Brian, our neighbor, transported the batteries from the minivan to the chair.
Goose put the chair back together, and it works!

http://s944.photobucket.com/albums/ad287/mgwmgw/Goose_on_the_power_chair_August_2010/


----------



## BrotherBart

The Goose is on the loose!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## webbie

Now you just need studded snow tires!


----------



## fossil

Pretty dang cool.  Nice candy apple red, too.  Git a matching helmet, Goose.  Rick


----------



## Gooserider

Well first thing I really need to do is fix the seating so that I'm not in quite so much of an "obstetric" position with my legs flopping around like they are in the pictures, and get the seat base to better match the shape of my butt.  I've been told that it is possible to get a replacement seat base with just a "hard pan" surface, and put the same type of cushion on it that I use with my manual chair.  This is important if I want to avoid getting pressure sores from spending to much time in the chair.  

I may also want to get some tires / wheels with more spring to them.  The current setup has non-pneumatic tires that have a relatively knobby tread, but while they give me fairly good ability to get around off road (i.e. the lawn crossing you saw in the album) give a really bumpy ride....

Pride Mobility, the company that makes the chair does have a free "owners club" with a discussion forum, I think I need to sign up with them and see what they offer in the way of support for modding one of their chairs - it looks like the chassis would make a really good starting point for doing some serious stuff.  I have fantasies about trying to rig some sort of "standing frame" to the front of the chair, which wouldn't allow me to walk around like that REX unit, but might let me at least roll up to something and "stand up" to work on it, like a workbench or a kitchen counter....  Probably wouldn't be enough to let me process wood or even burn, but a BIG improvement over what I can do now...

Gooserider


----------



## roddy

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Well first thing I really need to do is fix the seating so that I'm not in quite so much of an "obstetric" position with my legs flopping around like they are in the pictures, and get the seat base to better match the shape of my butt.  I've been told that it is possible to get a replacement seat base with just a "hard pan" surface, and put the same type of cushion on it that I use with my manual chair.  This is important if I want to avoid getting pressure sores from spending to much time in the chair.
> 
> I may also want to get some tires / wheels with more spring to them.  The current setup has non-pneumatic tires that have a relatively knobby tread, but while they give me fairly good ability to get around off road (i.e. the lawn crossing you saw in the album) give a really bumpy ride....
> 
> Pride Mobility, the company that makes the chair does have a free "owners club" with a discussion forum, I think I need to sign up with them and see what they offer in the way of support for modding one of their chairs - it looks like the chassis would make a really good starting point for doing some serious stuff.  I have fantasies about trying to rig some sort of "standing frame" to the front of the chair, which wouldn't allow me to walk around like that REX unit, but might let me at least roll up to something and "stand up" to work on it, like a workbench or a kitchen counter....  Probably wouldn't be enough to let me process wood or even burn, but a BIG improvement over what I can do now...
> 
> Gooserider


great idea mr goose,positive thinking will get you ahead in your quest
rod


----------



## tickbitty

Just looked up the thread to see how you were doing, Gooserider.  I see I missed a whole lot.  Hope you are doing better and that managing everything including the pain becomes a bit easier each day.  Thoughts and prayers are with you.  Seems like you have a wonderful team of loved ones and friends, I hope they will continue to help you through these tough times.


----------



## nailed_nailer

Goose and Mary Anne,

Glad to see you guys got the chair up and running.  Really glad it was only the batteries that were the issue.  I hope it helps you out.

With a bit of good luck you can get the seat changes you need to make your operation of it more comfortable.


Just throwing a random thought out there.....Once you can get the seat height issue solved would a Tempur (as in tempur-pedic)

http://www.tempurpedic.com/accessories/home_office/the_seatcushion_by_tempur_pedic/) 

material type seat cushion do you any good?  I know I have seen "salesman" sample sizes of those Swedish beds on display.  Perhaps one could be obtained off e-bay (or other site) and some experiments done on it.  Just an Idea.  Not sure if the foam would help or hurt.

Be well,
---Nailer---


----------



## Gooserider

Yes, the chair seems to be running well, though I find that I can't sit in it for to long, or my seat bones really make me pay a heavy penalty for it.  The seat cushion fitting is something very critical for a person with a spinal cord injury, especially one with a "complete" injury who has no sensation below the injury level.  I'm an "incomplete" injury, and have some level of feeling, which helps, but still have the same basic problems that come from having to spend way to many hours sitting down...

I've heard very mixed reviews from within the SCI community about the various Tempur foam type products - there are some patients that have said they have tried them and liked them, but also some comments from rehab people advising strongly against them.  Looking on the Tempur website, I'm not seeing any mention of medical applications or products, for whatever that is worth.  (I have sent their customer info people a question on this, will be interested to see what they have to say...)

Gooserider


----------



## tickbitty

Gooserider - a friend of a friend's brother (real close yah?) has spent his career studying just what you are talking about , had a "butt lab" where he worked on such things.  He's in GA now but I notice that on his website there is a sign up sheet where you can participate on their research programs, potentially, which are on chair seats and other assisted technology - on the upper right hand corner of the page is a link to the form, if you are interested.
http://www.shepherd.org/research/staff/40

Good luck and it's nice to see you here!


----------



## Gooserider

Thanks for the reference and the link Tickbitty!  I would be quite interested in participating in almost any sort of research and especially something along this line that might actually help w/ quality of life issues however mildly...  (I don't have a lot of expectations for them to find an actual cure any time soon)

I just finished filling out the application to participate in their research that you mentioned.

Gooserider


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

Good to hear from you Goose! I have slept on the memory foam pillows from Sams Club for quite a few years & they work very well for my sore neck. They might help, Randy


----------



## Gooserider

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> Good to hear from you Goose! I have slept on the memory foam pillows from Sams Club for quite a few years & they work very well for my sore neck. They might help, Randy



Well I just got a response from the Tempur folks, and they said that they don't make wheelchair cushions any more...  Other than giving me a hard sell on a bed, their response wasn't real helpful...

Right now I'm on a hybrid foam / air cushion where I have an open cell foam frame of sorts around the outside and at the front, with an adjustable air cushion that looks like a nest of little fingers sticking up under my actual sitting bones - it isn't real comfortable, but it is a BIG improvement over what I was on.

Gooserider


----------



## Shari

Goose,

When my hubby was long-term bed ridden they had him on an air bed mattress that cycled through different settings throughout the day to avoid bedsores.  Is there something like this available for a seat?

Shari


----------



## Slow1

Shari said:
			
		

> Goose,
> 
> When my hubby was long-term bed ridden they had him on an air bed mattress that cycled through different settings throughout the day to avoid bedsores.  Is there something like this available for a seat?
> 
> Shari



Seems to me that would be an obvious approach to the solution - something to cycle through different zones so as to shift the pressure areas.  I think that folks that have full feeling do this without realizing it by shifting position.  With limited or no feeling I would imagine that one doesn't get the signals from the nerves telling you that circulation has been cut on some particular spot for too long and needs a break.  Some sort of seat that would have inflatable zones that would modulate on a schedule to shift pressure zones enough to shift the weight around a bit would seem to be a good solution.

I sure hope someone has created such a seat and given it a try - if not I hope someone does as it seems like a rather obvious approach to solving the problem eh?


----------



## yanksforever

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Swedishchef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I am speechless Goose.
> 
> You gotta pay for hyperbaric chambers?
> 
> Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the insurance works, they only pay for "cost effective treatments" which is determined by your diagnosis, and the cost of the treatment - something expensive like a chamber they get really fussy about what diagnoses qualify - a diabetic sore, or third degree burns (among other things) will get covered, as the chamber makes a big difference....  Someone like me, with a fairly small stage 3 pressure sore on one buttock, which is responding to regular treatment (however slowly) doesn't qualify as "needing" the chamber, so they won't pay...  Some way kind of stinks, but IMHO it isn't unreasonable.
> 
> Also, while I'm not an expert on all the things a chamber is good for, I haven't heard of anything that I have wrong with me that would be helped by chamber time, other than the sore, which as I said, doesn't really need it...
> 
> Gooserider
Click to expand...


And that is exactly why Obama (like him or not) set up the healthcare system and rules. 
My mom paid her insurance premiums for 60 years without fail. When she became ill and was in and out of the hospital the insurance company (the same one all those years) informed her that they were dropping her. Under the new laws, that will no longer be allowed. Insurance companys are good for one thing...making the rich executives richer...that is all. I have been there and been through it. That's why i took her and my dad in my home to take care of them until she passed away almost two years ago. My dad still lives with us.


----------



## Gooserider

Shari said:
			
		

> Goose,
> 
> When my hubby was long-term bed ridden they had him on an air bed mattress that cycled through different settings throughout the day to avoid bedsores.  Is there something like this available for a seat?
> 
> Shari



They do make such a cushion, and from what I've been told, they work pretty well, but there is a BIG drawback to that type of cushion - namely a substantial power draw requirement...  The power draw is such that I'd have to have a 30-40lb battery strapped into my manual wheelchair, which is not a viable approach when trying to make the chair as light as possible in order to minimize the abuse of the shoulders.  There are some power chair users that I'm told have that sort of cushion, but even for them it's somewhat of a concern in that it makes a significant dent in their battery life, so that they have to recharge more often.

What I've actually seen more commonly for the quads is to put them on an air cushion, and have a power recline function on their chair - they are then taught to recline their entire seat for a couple minutes every 20-30 minutes.  This tilt of the entire body is supposed to be good for both avoiding pressure sores and also helps keep other body functions (such as the digestive tract) functioning semi-normally...  Seems a large part of our body functions are partially driven by weight shifts...

I am currently on one of those air mattress deals for sleeping - because of the limited space in the house, we had to get what is called an "overlay" type unit that straps over our regular mattress - it works, but seriously sucks for sleeping on - it is a row of tightly spaced air tubes that have every other tube alternately inflate and deflate, which makes it like laying on a bed of logs...  Fortunately, the pressure sore on my buttock that caused me to be put on the thing has now healed up (I got officially discharged from the wound center yesterday :cheese: ) so I can get the thing sent back to the rental place and go back to the Select Comfort mattress I was on...

Slow1 is quite right in general - able bodied folks automatically do pressure relief movements without really thinking about it most of the time, and usually in ways that aren't as obvious because they are usually more frequent, but much smaller in size, etc...

As to the insurance industry - remember that in reality, it is little different from any other sort of gambling - you bet that you get sick, they bet that you won't - and like any other gambling game, there is always a house cut, and the house never loses.......

Gooserider


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

I don't know if this has been mentioned before Goose(this is a long thread). Would a bead cushin help? Seems like it would make it much easier to shift from time to time. They make these with different size beads, Randy


----------



## Shari

Goose,

Alternately, have you ever heard of a medical 'sand bed'?  My hubby was on that for a long time also.  I googled it but didn't find much.  It is something like a very small amount of sand in tube like an air bed, add forced heated air = alternating pressure points.  This would be for your bed, probably too heavy for your chair.

Shari


----------



## Gooserider

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been mentioned before Goose(this is a long thread). Would a bead cushin help? Seems like it would make it much easier to shift from time to time. They make these with different size beads, Randy



Don't think it's come up, for all that it's a long thread, the seating is only a little bit of it that has come up recently...  Haven't asked about the bead cushions, but I suspect it wouldn't work well as it would be producing a lot of very concentrated, hard pressure points that might be easier to shift on, but would do some significant damage in between shifts.

One of the problems that SCI patients have, which is very much a factor is that there is a lot of atrophy or wasting away of the muscles and a lot of the other tissues below the level of injury, leaving very little in the way of "natural padding" between the bones and the skin - if you were to feel your butt, I'd expect that you would have a fairly hard time telling just where your hip bones are, and that they would feel like there was a good bit of "meat" between them and your skin.  When I feel my butt, I immediately feel the "Ischeal Tuberosities" or sitting bones, and it feels like they are right next to the skin - it is the skin  getting pinched between the bones and the sitting surface that causes pressure sores, and hard surfaces are the worst in that they give the hardest "pinch"

Shari - I hadn't heard of the 'sand bed' you describe, but when I was in the rehab, I was on what they called a "low air loss" mattress that I think may be the modern high tech replacement - a synthetic air mattress made with a fabric that has a controlled amount of leakage and a pump to make up for it -between the air cushion effect of the leaking air under your body, and the give inherent in a low pressure air pillow, you had very good pressure distribution.

Gooserider


----------



## Battenkiller

Goose, I suffer from severe pressure-related pain when I sit or lie down for too long.  I have tried numerous pillows made of everything from regular foam to memory foam, hybrid pillows made of foam bits and synthetics, feather pillows, down pillows, straight synthetic fiber, you name it.  They either compress hard and stiff or they "push back" (hard to explain to those who don't suffer with this) at my head and neck, causing me to awake in agony and unable to return to sleep.  Then I discovered buckwheat hull (Sobakawa) pillows.  They are the most comfortable material I have ever tried.  They don't compress, they don't push back at you with force, they simply conform to your shape and stay that way. It addition, they offer excellent air circulation.  

I imagine they work kind of like Sheri's "sand bed", only infinitely lighter.  The down side is that they are small ("Japanese" size), rather expensive, they are noisy, and they have a relatively short life span.  Eventually, the hulls break down and compact on you and you have to buy a new one.  I wish I could afford to get an entire bed made from them because I think I might actually make it through the night if I did.  As it is right now, my Simmons "Beauty Rest" with all of its 980 individual support coils becomes an ugly torture chamber come 3 AM.  I'm sitting on one right now because my seat bones would be throbbing if I sat on just the upholstered computer chair.

I'd heartily recommend trying one.  It may give you a new lease on life.  Or you can buy just the buckwheat hulls and have someone sew a custom seat cushion for you.

http://www.amazon.com/Organic-Buckwheat-Hulls-5-lbs/dp/B002NVSCQI/ref=pd_sim_k_3

Best wishes.


----------



## wendell

BK.

Have you tried a gel bed? I have gone through every type of matress imaginable exceot a Duxiana over the past 15 years and finally bought a gel bed a few months ago and am pretty happy with it (at least more than any of the other beds I have tried. Many hospitals use these beds for their burn victims to ease the pressure on thier sores.

http://www.nexgel.com/technologies/technologies.htm

Goose, not sure if that would be something that would be of benefit to you, also.


----------



## Slow1

Seem to me that one could go broke pretty quick trying all these different 'technologies' eh?  Wonder how many of them have a "try it for 6 months - return for any reason if you don't want to keep it for full refund" policy...


----------



## Gooserider

Slow1 said:
			
		

> Seem to me that one could go broke pretty quick trying all these different 'technologies' eh?  Wonder how many of them have a "try it for 6 months - return for any reason if you don't want to keep it for full refund" policy...



Tend to agree...  I do appreciate all the suggestions, but it does seem a bit overwhelming - one reason I'm sort of inclined to stick with the stuff that the SCI rehab folks want to stick me on, however problematic some of it may seem from a comfort standpoint - at least what I've been on so far hasn't caused me any major injury, and is in theory made for my injury type - many of the other suggestions aren't made for SCI, or don't seem to want to talk about it... 

Gooserider


----------



## Battenkiller

wendell said:
			
		

> Have you tried a gel bed? I have gone through every type of matress imaginable exceot a Duxiana over the past 15 years and finally bought a gel bed a few months ago and am pretty happy with it (at least more than any of the other beds I have tried.



Wendell, I've never heard of them before, but they seem to completely understand the concept of support materials "pushing back" at you.  They even use that term in their explanation, so I don't feel quite so crazy now.  My problem is likely from my weight.  I've always been a real bull of a guy, short and built solid like a fireplug.  The past ten years or so I've added a lot more mass to that already massive frame, and most beds just aren't built for guys like me.  If I could get a good night's sleep, I just might have the energy to start working out again, but lately I feel like I'm on a downhill slide.

I just spent like $1200 on our new mattress, but I can shove it into the guest room if there is something better out there.  How much was yours?  We can only fit a queen-size bed in our layout, so I'll probably save there.


Goose, I don't mean to add to your overwhelmed feeling.  Just thought for $30 you might give it a try.  Might just be an occasional use thing to mix things up, pressure-wise.  I assumed you'd run it by your rehab people first for possible bad effects.  Maybe they know about the stuff.  PM me if you get interested in one and it will be arranged. ;-) 


Slow, I think I know who you mean with the "6 month trial" guarantee, but if you think I'm sleeping on a slab of soapstone, think again. %-P


----------



## wendell

This is where I got mine and they have their prices listed (fortunately, I got mine one sale!).

http://goldes.com/gel_beds/gb.html

They do make a version for those of additional substance. PM me if you're interested in losing some weight. I just lost a bunch and it was amazingly easy.


----------



## tickbitty

Gooserider,  I've seen just a few posts from you on other threads.  Hope you are doing OK and hanging in there.  Is anything working?  Are you feeling any better?  Don't want to make you go into it if you don't want to discuss, but I do want you to know that many of your virtual friends on here are still sending our warm thoughts, prayers, vibes, positive energy, and whatever we can send your way.  You've shown great courage and strength in this adversity and I hope you can continue to heal and improve.

ETA God Bless you and Mary Anne too!


----------



## Gooserider

Thanks Tickbitty, I probably ought to post a bit of an update anyway...

Overall I'm feeling a bit less pain most of the time.  Biggest problem seems to be trying (still) to find a comfortable cushion for longer term sitting in my chair...

One of the bigger changes has been that I have gotten off the Fentanyl patch that I had been on since I was injured.  Fentanyl is a nasty opioid, several hundred times more potent than morphine, and also quite addictive.  I decided to get off it because it seemed to me like it wasn't doing a lot for me besides making me feel sleepy all the time, and because it was a major hassle to get my prescriptions for it, thanks to our gov't's stupid regulations - Everything else, I was able to get renewals over the phone, and have the info sent directly to the pharmacy - for Fentanyl, I had to physically go to the Dr's office EVERY month to pick up a physical paper prescription (minimum 2-3 hours round trip, and the insurance company was getting sticky about picking up the paratransit costs).

I quit cold turkey, and essentially ended up spending most of a week in bed with some serious muscle cramps and other discomfort.  Now that I've been off it for more than a month, I still feel like I want it, but I'm also a lot more alert, and everything seems clearer, I'm no longer rolling around in a fog.  The GF says that I'm also a lot nicer to deal with - one of the reported side effects of the patch is to make one nasty...

Otherwise not a lot of physical changes - pretty much no useful voluntary function below my chest, though I have limited feeling, and can do things like wiggle my left little toe, and make a couple of muscles in my thighs go twitch (but not do anything useful) - no predictions for a lot of improvement in that regard either....

I am FINALLY starting to get to work with the Mass. Rehab folks, it sounds like I will shortly be getting a Driving Evaluation, which is the first step in getting an adapted van so that I can actually drive myself around again (other than making the run to the local grocery store in my power chair, which hardly counts...)  They are also talking about getting me some more education, if I can figure out what to study - I'm thinking in terms of electrical or mechanical engineering, I want to make stuff, not sure just what...

The other BIG thing I'm going to be trying to talk them into is a "Standing Wheelchair" - this is a chair that has a bunch of mechanical linkages in it that allows the seat to straighten out so that it brings the user up to a nearly vertical  "standing" position.  Some of the fancier models also have tilt and recline functions and even things like seat elevators that can boost you up a foot or so...  These things have lots of health benefits, but to me the biggest advantage is that it would allow me to stand up to do various stuff involving using tools in a shop, and so on.  My theory is that if I end up in any sort of shop environment, it would probably be easier to make me stand than it would be to make the shop tools and equipment "accessible" for a sitting wheelchair.  The problem is that standing chairs are VERY expensive, some costing over 40K, which makes it very difficult to get insurance to reimburse for them....

Gooserider


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

It's good to hear from you Goose. I hope that standing chair becomes a reality & you don't need to have the pain from sitting all the time. Have you considered meditation to help in your healing & pain management? I find it worthwhile, Randy


----------



## pen

good to see you around.

pen


----------



## savageactor7

Quitting Fentanyl cold turkey like that is quite an accomplishment...so the recovery continues. thanks for the report Goose, Godspeed.


----------



## SolarAndWood

Glad to hear from you Goose.  Its great to hear that you are going at this overwhelming challenge with your usual clinical tenacity.  

As far as what to study, I work in a large industry focused on energy performance consulting.  Might not be as sexy as designing the next great thing but there is demand for engineers that can evaluate energy performance and put together a package to reduce consumption while improving the quality of life for the buildings inhabitants.  I doubt this market will go away especially in the Northeast with our older energy hog buildings in our lifetime.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## firefighterjake

It's good to hear from you Goose . . . you have never been forgotten by many of us here . . . thanks Tickbitty for checking in with the Gooserider.


----------



## Jimbob

Goose, you might want to inquire about Sheepskin as bedding, and padding for your wheelchair.
This is what the hospital recommended for my father, who was a spinal cord injury patient.
Apparantly, because of it's natural hollow fibres, it wicks excess moisture from the skin helping to prevent bedsores.
Here's a link with some info, I am not promoting this specific company, just providing info.
http://medicalsheepskin.com/bedsores2.htm


----------



## labrador

Goose, good to hear that you are off the drug, going cold turkey, wow. Hope some of the ideas here from friends work out for you. Glad you are back on the forum. Warren


----------



## tickbitty

Thank you for the update!  Glad you were successful in figuring out how and when to kick that particular pain med, that's quite an achievement.  I'm standing in admiration for all you have managed to do so far and for your forward thinking attitude.  I imagine that's going to serve you really well in whatever new paths you choose to take.  Here's hoping you get all the assistance and equipment it takes to keep you going forward the way you have done so far!
I'm sorry the "butt lab" hasn't come through for you yet for help with the seating, I was hoping that would work for you, but it does sound like you are in pretty good hands with the rehab folks. 
Engineering sounds like it could have good potential for you, perhaps you could end up working on things in assisted technology for yourself and others in similar situations.  Necessity being the mother of invention and all.
Take care and know you've got a lot of folks here on your side.


----------



## Flatbedford

Good to hear from you.


----------



## iceman

Find a chair and myself and others will start chipping in... every penny counts but I am sure we can put a dent in it with enough people and time!


----------



## szmaine

Hi Goose,

I haven't ever posted on this thread but have followed the whole thing.... 

I saw this new wheelchair today and thought of you.
It won a design competition, designed at MIT for use in third world countries, sort of an ATV wheelchair/ that can also be used in the home.
They say they are working on a "first world" version but the "third world" one looks pretty interesting to me. Don't know if it will become available here but it might be interesting to keep an eye on. If you google it you will find many many articles....

http://www.core77.com/blog/sustaina...he_disabled_in_developing_countries_18507.asp


Rooting for you!! 
Suzanne


----------



## Gooserider

Thanks for the post SZ, I've heard a lot of references to the MIT bike but this is the first time I've seen such a detailed writeup on it...  A couple of potential issues that I see with it though, could cause problems...

1. Most people get their chairs via insurance - I don't know how the insurance companies would react to paying above "standard chair" prices to fund their buy/build model, but I suspect they'd be a problem...

2. More significantly I see that sticking out front wheel as a real potential problem for indoor use...  Part of my biggest issues with getting around in the house involves the size of my chair - I need at least the width of the chair, and then have to worry about being able to turn around, which is heavily influenced by the length of the chair - currently my manual chair isn't much longer than my seated leg length, plus another foot or so for the wheels in back...  It basically isn't possible to build a chair much shorter as the rear push wheels basically need to be under the center of your butt in order to keep from going over backwards (my chair is set up for minor "performance" so it is relatively easy to wheelie, and I HAVE managed to flip over backwards - NOT FUN!)  As it is, many of the places I go in the house are "one-way" in that I can't spin around, and some also have tight right hand corners - I'm not at all sure I could get into places like my bedroom with that long front end, as I don't know if it could make the corner...

There are a pretty sizable number of off-road designed wheelchairs that use a similar style drive system, and all seem to have the problem of being to big for use as a primary indoor chair...  One of the issues is the drive system - part of the game in wheelchair design is to keep the overall width as narrow as possible, as every fraction of an inch means more doors that can be gotten through, and other similar accessibility concerns.  My manual chair is sized to be just barely wide enough for my butt when I'm dressed, plus maybe an inch to allow for pressure relief movements.  I then have my clothing guards, and maybe 1/2 - 3/4" between those and the inside edge of the wheels...  I don't think there is any way they'd have ROOM to put the drive system in without making the chair wider - even the bicycle hubs mentioned are wider than the standard chair wheel.  As an example of how extreme this can be, Spinergy, which is a company that specializes in high end performance wheels for chairs and pedal bikes, has a system where they mount the push rims with a flexible rubber bond, so that they can be squeezed in to get an extra 1-2" in order to get through a door...  I can't justify them, as we were able to get enough room for me to get through the first floor of the house by removing ALL the doors...  When we redid the bathroom, that door was replaced by the accessible sized 36" wide door, and once I get through putting poly on it, we will probably mount it, but not use it all that much as it will still be a pain to open and close...  Because of the way the hall is laid out, I don't think we could redo the bedroom doors for more width, but I can deal with them as long as the doors are removed.  We might try those fully opening hinges, but it's a pretty low priority.

Gooserider


----------



## szmaine

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post SZ, I've heard a lot of references to the MIT bike but this is the first time I've seen such a detailed writeup on it... A couple of potential issues that I see with it though, could cause problems...
> 
> 1. Most people get their chairs via insurance - I don't know how the insurance companies would react to paying above "standard chair" prices to fund their buy/build model, but I suspect they'd be a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a partial payment??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. More significantly I see that sticking out front wheel as a real potential problem for indoor use... Part of my biggest issues with getting around in the house involves the size of my chair - I need at least the width of the chair, and then have to worry about being able to turn around, which is heavily influenced by the length of the chair - currently my manual chair isn't much longer than my seated leg length, plus another foot or so for the wheels in back... It basically isn't possible to build a chair much shorter as the rear push wheels basically need to be under the center of your butt in order to keep from going over backwards (my chair is set up for minor "performance" so it is relatively easy to wheelie, and I HAVE managed to flip over backwards - NOT FUN!) As it is, many of the places I go in the house are "one-way" in that I can't spin around, and some also have tight right hand corners - I'm not at all sure I could get into places like my bedroom with that long front end, as I don't know if it could make the corner...
> 
> There are a pretty sizable number of off-road designed wheelchairs that use a similar style drive system, and all seem to have the problem of being to big for use as a primary indoor chair... One of the issues is the drive system - part of the game in wheelchair design is to keep the overall width as narrow as possible, as every fraction of an inch means more doors that can be gotten through, and other similar accessibility concerns. My manual chair is sized to be just barely wide enough for my butt when I'm dressed, plus maybe an inch to allow for pressure relief movements. I then have my clothing guards, and maybe 1/2 - 3/4" between those and the inside edge of the wheels... I don't think there is any way they'd have ROOM to put the drive system in without making the chair wider - even the bicycle hubs mentioned are wider than the standard chair wheel. As an example of how extreme this can be, Spinergy, which is a company that specializes in high end performance wheels for chairs and pedal bikes, has a system where they mount the push rims with a flexible rubber bond, so that they can be squeezed in to get an extra 1-2" in order to get through a door... I can't justify them, as we were able to get enough room for me to get through the first floor of the house by removing ALL the doors... When we redid the bathroom, that door was replaced by the accessible sized 36" wide door, and once I get through putting poly on it, we will probably mount it, but not use it all that much as it will still be a pain to open and close... Because of the way the hall is laid out, I don't think we could redo the bedroom doors for more width, but I can deal with them as long as the doors are removed. We might try those fully opening hinges, but it's a pretty low priority.
> 
> Gooserider
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


A quick comment or two...

I can't imagine how frustrating all this must be for you.....You are obviously a very strong person dealing with all that and kicking the painkiller patch too. 

Strong... and a critical thinker....

Maybe you are up for a project??? You're in Billerica?? - from Worcester County myself.
From the article I posted..

"As for the second track, the LFC Sport, is currently in the prototyping stage. The Mobility Lab is already going out to wheelchair users in the Boston region to determine the interest in the idea"

Seems to me you might have alot of valuable feedback for such a project, just a thought...
I don't know if they are having people test the protypes or what but maybe it would get you in on one. Some guy collect cars...

The website...
http://mlab.mit.edu/lfc/Chair.html

The email...
mlab-web@mit.edu 

Cheers Suzanne

ps. what about some kind of widow shade instead of doors...


----------



## Gooserider

Should have responded to this sooner...  It is tough for me to do much in the way of projects in the house, and because of the cold weather I can't do much in the garage or outdoors (and the snow has collapsed my portable garage, and possibly my metal storage shed) but I hope spring will be here one of these months...

I did finally write to the folks doing that MIT chair project. Got a nice response back thanking me and saying that I've been added to their list of potential beta testers and survey participants...  They also said that they may come up with a shorter 4-wheel version of the fancy chair.  On the 3rd world version, they felt the longer wheelbase and big front caster offered enough advantages outside that it was worth the length penalty indoors.

As to the idea of a window shade instead of a door, it might work, though I could see it being a challenge to come up with something that both works for a standing AB person, and a person in a chair...  We've also thought of doing some sort of hanging bead type curtain, but really have found that the door thing isn't all that big of a deal - after 15+ years, it isn't like we aren't used to each other, and we don't have enough guests for it to be a big issue...  Anybody that's really paranoid about it can go upstairs to the master bedroom, or downstairs to the basement 1/2 bath...  Call it a low priority concern I guess.

Gooserider



			
				szmaine said:
			
		

> A quick comment or two...
> 
> I can't imagine how frustrating all this must be for you.....You are obviously a very strong person dealing with all that and kicking the painkiller patch too.
> 
> Strong... and a critical thinker....
> 
> Maybe you are up for a project??? You're in Billerica?? - from Worcester County myself.
> From the article I posted..
> 
> "As for the second track, the LFC Sport, is currently in the prototyping stage. The Mobility Lab is already going out to wheelchair users in the Boston region to determine the interest in the idea"
> 
> Seems to me you might have alot of valuable feedback for such a project, just a thought...
> I don't know if they are having people test the protypes or what but maybe it would get you in on one. Some guy collect cars...
> 
> The website...
> http://mlab.mit.edu/lfc/Chair.html
> 
> The email...
> mlab-web@mit.edu
> 
> Cheers Suzanne
> 
> ps. what about some kind of widow shade instead of doors...


----------



## szmaine

Cool - I'm glad you wrote - it's an interesting project. 
Let us know if anything comes of it!

Yes, very ready for spring here too.


----------



## Gooserider

Been a while, so I thought I should check in and give folks a status update...  Health-wise I'm doing reasonably well, my general pain levels are down quite a bit, though I'm still doing a LOT of meds, and probably will need some of them for life...  Getting off the Fentanyl patch back at the end of last year seems to have really helped, I am generally feeling less "blurry" and Mary-Anne tells me that I'm a lot nicer to be around. (bad temper is a reported side effect of the patch) My ribs seem to have healed up reasonably well, and my shoulder doesn't bother me most of the time.  Only really serious issue is still my ongoing search for a wheelchair seat cushion that is comfortable for extended periods.  I'm trying a couple of different ones now, will see how they do...

Possibly bordering on TMI, but I finally had my first colonoscopy, which showed no issues.  I did have to go into the hospital overnight so they could do my "cleanout" there - since I have little control over the relevant function, it was decided that I should be in the hospital rather than having to spend excessive amounts of time sitting on the commode char and risking getting pressure sores from it.  No big problems, and minimal drugs, so I actually got to watch the display screen as they were doing the process - sort of cool in a way, but I don't want to repeat anytime soon...

The other big news is that I am now working with Mass. Rehab in an effort to get me training and equipment needed to get me back into the workforce.  My counselor agreed that in order to do much in this direction I needed a better way to get around than relying on the uncomfortable and not all that reliable paratransit services...  So first item on the list is to get me back on the road in my own wheels... In order to start this off, I just had a "driving evaluation" done, where a driving teacher came to our house with a very fancy van that was set up with just about every kind of adaptive gear that a handicapped person might need, even a joystick rig...  He interviewed me for a while about my particular problems, and came up with a set of recommendations about what sort of setup I would need.  After that we went out to the van, and he set it up with a configuration that roughly matched his idea of my needs, gave me a bit of training on it, and we then went out for a drive around town.  I didn't cause to many heart attacks  %-P  so I've been OK'd to get a vehicle...  Recommended setup was a mini-van w/ a 10" dropped floor, automatic door and side access ramp, drive from the wheelchair, with a left hand spinner knob w/ secondary control buttons, and a right hand throttle / brake, with the throttle set up with a twist grip (in light of my MC experience) Next step is to get a vendor chosen, who will give us a set of specs for the vehicle. After we buy the vehicle, it will get sent off to a company that does this sort of conversion.  When it comes back, I get some more training in how to drive it, and see what it takes to get my license reactivated (currently I'm under suspension for medical reasons, this was triggered when I applied for an HP placard, then failed to show up for a "competency test")

After they get me some wheels, the plan is to send me to school for a while to see if I can get a degree of some sort.  Right now I'm thinking in terms of some sort of engineering, but not sure what sort of specialty I should look at - possibly something in either electronics or mechanical...  I know that I don't want to end up driving a desk, I want to be able to spend at least some of my time building something physical....

I have broached the idea of a standing chair to my counselor, arguing that if I am going to end up doing stuff in a shop, then it would be far easier / cheaper to make me able to stand than it would be to make the shop tools "wheelchair accessible"...  He agreed with my argument, and said that it might be possible, but would be a tough sell, and would take a while...

In the meantime, I've been looking at a UK based site, WheelchairDriver.com, who's owner makes a very good case that for many reasons, the wheelchair industry actually does a very poor job of serving the needs of the handicapped community, especially those of us (like me) who have less severe handicaps.  The powerchairs you can buy are in his opinion to big, to slow, to difficult to control, and have inadequate suspensions, among other defects...  He has been doing some amazing stuff with reworking old powerchairs to make them into much more suitable vehicles for use in the real world.  I'm thinking it would be a nice challenge to try to create a similar chair, and use it as a base to build my own standing chair...  The biggest issue is that the Wheelchair Driver designs are based on a UK only model chair, so I will either have to try to import the needed bits, or find a similar US chair and come up with my own design...

On the not so good news front, Mary-Anne had finally found a job a while back, but it seems that her employer has finished the project she was working on, and rather than hiring her permanently as we had expected, is letting her go next week...  So she is shortly to be back among the unemployed.  Anybody need a good senior software engineer, primarily Java, but can do other stuff as well?

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart

Great to hear from you Goose. Been wondering what was going on and worrying about the worst. I won't be nuts enough to try to tell you how to do things but just wish you the best.

And make sure I am not on MA roads when you are testing out the vehicle.  ;-) 

Get back here more often buddy. We miss ya.


----------



## Gooserider

Oh, almost forgot to mention the other bit of bad news...  The winter storms have done me a significant amount of damage...  Both my portable garage (one of the big green tent style units) and my little tin storage shed (a 10 x 12 Home Depot unit) have collapsed under the snow loads...  Need to figure out ways to fix / replace them....  

Hopefully nothing to critical will be damaged severely.  

Most of the stuff in the portable garage is the sort of thing that's reasonably tolerant of getting wet, and I don't think the tent part has actually ripped anywhere, just all the poles under it have collapsed.

OTOH, I had a lot of tools and hardware in the tin shed, and I wouldn't be at all surprised to find that there is some significant water leakage in it.  The only thing that might save me is that I had some steel shelves along one side with most of the "good stuff" on them - it looks from a distance (I can't reach it, to much snow...) like the shed has sort of wrapped around the shelves so that they are now one of the high points of the structure, and that may cause most of the leakage to run elsewhere...  The other good thing is that many of the tools were somewhat surplus, many of them came from my late father's estate and sort of duplicated what I already had...  I was using the shed mostly for storage of redundant stuff and my miscellaneous hardware collection...

Will have to deal with whatever has happened to the stuff in both sheds...

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart

Oh I can relate to the shed collapses big time. Except that the three that fell in on me in the back to back three foot snow falls last year all contained a fortune in carrier class telcom equipment that I broker. I spent most of the summer with us tearing the stuff apart to sell it to a scrap recycler for a fraction of what I paid for it. And a bazillion under what it would bring shipped. A lot of which already was advertised and had offers. 

But it also marked the end of my messing with that stuff and the official start of my delayed retirement.


----------



## Gooserider

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Great to hear from you Goose. Been wondering what was going on and worrying about the worst. I won't be nuts enough to try to tell you how to do things but just wish you the best.
> 
> And make sure I am not on MA roads when you are testing out the vehicle.  ;-)
> 
> Get back here more often buddy. We miss ya.



Actually BB, I did pretty well considering that the setup I had to use was exactly opposite the way I've been driving for years...  I've never been a two handed driver except when I was in a vehicle that required it - I always felt like I was fighting myself.  Instead I would use my left hand on the wheel and leave the right hand free for other stuff.  

The evaluation guy said his right hand control wasn't working right, so he had to set me up with a left hand throttle / brake and put the spinner on the right, so I was not only having to get used to a new control interface, but also deal with having to steer with the "wrong" hand.  On top of that, I haven't driven ANYTHING in almost a year, and while you don't forget, the skills do get rusty....  I had a couple of issues with "over controlling" on the steering which weren't to bad, though they looked scary.  The only really bad one was when I missed a stop sign, mostly because I was talking when I should have been watching....  OTOH, even with the strange controls, in each of the scary spots, I at least was hitting the brake at the same time the instructor was - he said he couldn't tell which of us hit it first....

He said that he considered the stop sign to be a bit of a fluke, and that otherwise I seemed like a good and careful driver - could have been a lot worse for sure...

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart

Many years ago I was judged to be the least drunk of the gang going home in a gals handicap control equipped car. That was the longest drive of my life and everybody was some degree of sober by the time I got us home. That stuff is touchy!


----------



## Gooserider

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Oh I can relate to the shed collapses big time. Except that the three that fell in on me in the back to back three foot snow falls last year all contained a fortune in carrier class telcom equipment that I broker. I spent most of the summer with us tearing the stuff apart to sell it to a scrap recycler for a fraction of what I paid for it. And a bazillion under what it would bring shipped. A lot of which already was advertised and had offers.
> 
> But it also marked the end of my messing with that stuff and the official start of my delayed retirement.



OUCH...  Having worked in that field years ago (started at Boston Technology just before it was acquired by Comverse Network Systems) I can sympathize - I used to be one of the test techs that tortured each of our telco voice-mail systems before it shipped, if we couldn't break it then it must have been good stuff....  I also had a rough idea of what the stuff cost...

As an interesting side note, Comverse, in addition to their being the biggest player in the enhanced messaging service field, also has a big part in running the SS7 switching network that all of the US telco system relies on (and much of the rest of the world for that matter) - one of the stories circulating about 9/11 on the conspiracy side, was that the Israeli's were listening in on the relevant gov't phone calls.  Given what I know of their corporate involvement, and what CAN be done w/ SS7 stuff, it was one of the stories that seemed more possible to me, though I have no idea if it was the case, or what difference it would have made if it was....

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## Gooserider

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Many years ago I was judged to be the least drunk of the gang going home in a gals handicap control equipped car. That was the longest drive of my life and everybody was some degree of sober by the time I got us home. That stuff is touchy!



Depends a lot on the gear, plus (even more) what you are used to...  Every setup is pretty heavily customized to match the needs / abilities of the user.  Given that many HP folks have limited strength, and / or range of motion, many of their controls have to be made with limited travel and / or "reduced effort", both of which will make them quite touchy to put it mildly...  OTOH, since I have normal strength and range of motion in my arms, I didn't get that stuff turned on in my setup.  I wouldn't say that my controls were any touchier than normal foot controls, it was just different to be using my hand instead of my foot.,,,  However I had to push about as far, and about as hard on the control (forward for gas, down for brakes) as I would have with my foot.  It was mostly just a matter of learning where the engagement point is for the brakes and how the engine responded to the gas...  That part of it I found no worse than the first mile or so in a rental car....  The spinner knob on the steering took a bit of getting used to, but again wasn't that bad...   

The other thing is that with a setup like I'll be getting, is that the foot controls will still be there, and operate normally.  The standard advice for people with my sort of setup is to tell any able bodied drivers to just ignore the hand controls and use the pedals.  Those with more severe issues, especially when you start getting into the electronic assist type of setups, the pedals don't work any longer, so you have to use the adaptive controls which can be scary at best... 

It can even be scary on a smaller scale level - there is a certain amount of combined amusement and concern when I go on one of my medical appointments and they have me get on an exam table (I often end up in the OB/GYN room as those tables are set up to be lowered further, so I can transfer) and I then get to watch the nurse try to work my power chair joystick to move the chair out of the way...  Even with the speed cranked down all the way, a powerchair can be scary...

Gooserider


----------



## seige101

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Oh, almost forgot to mention the other bit of bad news...  The winter storms have done me a significant amount of damage...  Both my portable garage (one of the big green tent style units) and my little tin storage shed (a 10 x 12 Home Depot unit) have collapsed under the snow loads...  Need to figure out ways to fix / replace them....
> 
> Hopefully nothing to critical will be damaged severely.
> 
> Most of the stuff in the portable garage is the sort of thing that's reasonably tolerant of getting wet, and I don't think the tent part has actually ripped anywhere, just all the poles under it have collapsed.
> 
> OTOH, I had a lot of tools and hardware in the tin shed, and I wouldn't be at all surprised to find that there is some significant water leakage in it.  The only thing that might save me is that I had some steel shelves along one side with most of the "good stuff" on them - it looks from a distance (I can't reach it, to much snow...) like the shed has sort of wrapped around the shelves so that they are now one of the high points of the structure, and that may cause most of the leakage to run elsewhere...  The other good thing is that many of the tools were somewhat surplus, many of them came from my late father's estate and sort of duplicated what I already had...  I was using the shed mostly for storage of redundant stuff and my miscellaneous hardware collection...
> 
> Will have to deal with whatever has happened to the stuff in both sheds...
> 
> Ex-Gooserider



Goose, i was not able to help during the previous work days due to well work. However at the moment i am laid off and would be happy to volunteer some time to come help out with whatever needs to be done. I am over in Palmer ma a small bit away but with a little planning could easily make the trip and put in a few hours doing whatever needs to be done.

Please PM me and we can go from there
Tim


----------



## Flatbedford

Good to hear from you Goose. Keep us posted.


----------



## webbie

seige101 said:
			
		

> Please PM me and we can go from there
> Tim



Sweet offer(s)....

Please allow Hearth.com to pay some gas and food money and maybe a bit for any supplies or materials which might be needed.....just PM me (anyone)....if anything is coming together.


----------



## seige101

Perhaps we can talk to Goose and try and organize another day sometime soon? Perhaps a new sticky in the most viewed forums so everyone can see it? Lets get the ball rolling again!


----------



## Gooserider

Another "day" would be great...  My feeling is that in order to do very much good, we should wait until the snow is off the ground - right now the tin shed is pretty unreachable, as it never did get a path cleared to it all winter.  The portable tent garage is also in pretty bad shape - the front door is clear, but the sides and back are all still 2-3' deep in snow, not to mention the stuff still on the collapsed part of the roof....  

If nothing else, I figure that the snow needs to be gotten rid of so that we can do whatever clearing away and rebuilding is indicated....

The other thing I feel we need to really nail down before pulling folks in for a gathering is to really nail down a solid plan of what needs to be done - do we try to repair the buildings, or replace them?  If repair, then how, and if replace, with what?

I haven't been able to do a detailed evaluation of either building, but I'm not sure either would be practical to repair...  

The tin shed's walls are still mostly standing, at least on the two sides I can see, but the roof is seriously caved in.  While it might be possible to brace it up on the inside with some wood, I have serious doubts about whether it would be possible to flatten out the metal enough to make it really weathertight.  It was not a hugely expensive building - my recollection was that the kit was around $5-600 a few years ago, plus another couple hundred for the plywood and 2 X 8 base that it's sitting on (It would be nice to make a ramp so I can get into it as part of the repairs)  My recollection is that it's a 10'w x 12 or  16' long, gambrel roof, w/ sliding doors on one short side...

The portable garage is more of a mixed bag.  It is one of the Shelter-logic / CoverIt brand tents, IIRC, 12 x 24 or something like that.  I bought it second hand and have had it for several years.  The tent fabric hasn't ripped that I've noticed, but it was starting to wear a bit thin in places after several years of use - I was noticing an increasing amount of condensation / leakage on the inside of the tent, but it still kept stuff dryer than being outside...  However it appears that all but possibly one of the metal tube frames that holds the thing up has collapsed. presumably bending in the process...  I'd be really surprised if the pipes could be straightened and still have any strength left in them...  Looking on the ShelterLogic website, I can't find the exact match, but they have a similar style unit for about $400 plus shipping...

The only thing that might be good to do sooner is to try and clear out the tin shed, but I don't know that doing so would be a real advantage since anything water sensitive has probably already been soaked, and it would be a problem to get to it because of the snow as I mentioned...

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## LLigetfa

Eh Goose, have you seen the ArjoHuntleigh Aura Freedom Dynamic Seat Cushion?  It has nine alternating air cells with a portable pump kit.  Damn expensive to buy but maybe you could make your own.

http://www.ilcnsw.asn.au/items/9047
http://www.arjohuntleigh.com/usah/ProductCategories.asp?PageNumber=2006&Page_ProductCategory_Id=57


----------



## Gooserider

Hadn't seen that one, though I sleep on a mattress overlay that is sort of the same idea, very mixed feelings about it, as it isn't real comfortable, and the surface is difficult to move around on because the pressure moves under you every time you push down on it...

The general feeling seems to be that the powered cushions are mostly saved for those who are either more severely handicapped, or who have had lots of pressure sore problems (each of which costs several thousands more than even the fanciest of cushions, which could arguably have prevented them...  They also have issues with the added weight / bulk of the pump, limited battery life, and so forth.  I would prefer to avoid going to a power cushion if I can.

I'm trialing a couple of different cushions right now, with the idea of seeing if either will work for me.  I've sort of decided that one of them is not much of an improvement.  There is a third cushion called a Stimulite that I've seen a LOT of enthusiastic reviews on and I'd like to try it, but it seems to be hard to get one on a trial basis...

Part of the problem I seem to have is that most of the cushions on the market are pretty much non-porous and minimally ventilated, so they trap moisture from sweat between butt and cushion.  Moisture acts as an irritant, and also weakens the skin.  I seem to sweat more than most, or at least I find that when I get out of the chair, my pants are very damp on my sitting surfaces...  The Stimulite cushion claims to be made of a silicone rubber honeycomb that is supposed to do an extra good job of pressure distribution, and is both better ventilated than most other cushions, and actually functions as a sort of forced ventilation system driven by movement compressing and releasing the honeycomb cells...

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## LLigetfa

Ja, they say an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.  In the end, it wasn't Kryptonite that did in Superman.

I look at those beaded seat cushions that a lot of taxi drivers use and wonder how effective and comfortable they are.


----------



## Gooserider

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Ja, they say an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.  In the end, it wasn't Kryptonite that did in Superman.
> 
> I look at those beaded seat cushions that a lot of taxi drivers use and wonder how effective and comfortable they are.



One could make jokes about how so many non-english speaking persons can't be wrong,  %-P but...  

My understanding is that the beaded cushions work well for AB folks because you move around a lot w/o really being aware of it, so you get plenty of ventilation, and a certain amount of massage action from your movements.  The down side is that they do create lots of small pressure points, but movement keeps shifting them around so it isn't a big deal.

OTOH, paras (and worse) essentially can't and don't move except by deliberate conscious effort...  One of the things that we get drummed into us in rehab is the need to deliberately do "pressure relief" every 15-20 minutes at a minimum, so as to allow increased blood flow into the pressure point areas.  This is especially critical for the ASIA-A, or "complete" folks who don't have any feeling below their injury level.  I'm an ASIA-B, or "incomplete" para, in that while I don't have any significant motor control, I do have some sensation, so I get uncomfortable if I go to long w/o pressure relief, which means I don't have to watch the clock as much.  

My suspicion is that the small pressure points of the beaded cushion would cause sores quite quickly because I wouldn't be moving around enough.  All I will say in addition is that I have never seen or heard of ANYONE in a wheelchair using a beaded cushion - although there is a huge diversity in cushions otherwise...  One catalog site I tend to use as a reference source is Sportaid.com - They list around a dozen manufacturers, each of which usually has multiple pages of cushion models...  (and no beaded ones)  It can be a real challenge to find one that fits you well...

ex-Gooserider


----------



## firefighterjake

It is good to hear from you Goose and hear of your plans for the future.


----------



## Gooserider

Thanks, I'm getting optimistic about spring finally getting here - still lots of snow outside, but it is melting (slowly) and our sump pump (something else that needs attention) has started going nuts, which usually means that winter will be ending soon...

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## jbrown56

Hey Goose,

The seat on my chair is made by Amy Seating Systems and the cushion is made by Curve. The cushion has worked out good for me. Fortunately, I'm relatively light at 150 lbs. and can stand every few hours for a short period. Good luck with your van. We bought a leftover 2008 Honda Touring from NE wheels in Billerica two years ago. They've been great with help and service. It's been pretty much trouble free. I'm just a passenger because my hands are pretty much useless. Unsafe for me to drive.

Jim


----------



## Gooserider

Thanks for the good review on NE  Wheels, I've seen mixed reviews on them over on "Wheelchair Junkie" - mostly someone that didn't like their salesguy, not a lot on their service....  It's kind of strange, but they are the closest place to me, but we haven't been there yet.  Part of it is that they don't seem to be open on Saturdays or the holidays that Mary-Anne has had off.  Now that she is losing her job, which isn't a good thing, we will probably be able to go there next week some time.

Gooserider


----------



## Dune

Why don't we schedule a day soon, in other words try to pick a date soon, early or mid spring would be good.


----------



## Gooserider

Dune said:
			
		

> Why don't we schedule a day soon, in other words try to pick a date soon, early or mid spring would be good.



Sounds reasonable to me...  

Since the stuff to do is pretty much all outside, what makes sense to me is to try for a Saturday, w/ Sunday as the rain date if Saturday is not decent weather (not sure what to do if Sunday is also bad, go for the next weekend?)

Looking at my calendar, I have stuff booked already for the last two Saturdays in March, but don't have anything for April yet...  Seems like later in the month probably has better odds of decent weather.  The 23rd  would have Easter as a rain date, which is not good...  Therefore, I'd suggest the 9th or 16th as the primary day, w/ rain dates of the 10th or 17th.  The 17th is Palm Sunday, but my impression is that is not a majorly celebrated day, so it's less of an issue...

Thoughts???

Suggestions on plans as to what should be done?  (I will try to get some photos over the weekend so that folks can see what the damage looks like....)

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## Shari

Hey, Goose, did you check with your homeowners insurance to see if they will cover damage to your sheds and/or contents?


----------



## seige101

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we schedule a day soon, in other words try to pick a date soon, early or mid spring would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me...
> 
> Since the stuff to do is pretty much all outside, what makes sense to me is to try for a Saturday, w/ Sunday as the rain date if Saturday is not decent weather (not sure what to do if Sunday is also bad, go for the next weekend?)
> 
> Looking at my calendar, I have stuff booked already for the last two Saturdays in March, but don't have anything for April yet...  Seems like later in the month probably has better odds of decent weather.  The 23rd  would have Easter as a rain date, which is not good...  Therefore, I'd suggest the 9th or 16th as the primary day, w/ rain dates of the 10th or 17th.  The 17th is Palm Sunday, but my impression is that is not a majorly celebrated day, so it's less of an issue...
> 
> Thoughts???
> 
> Suggestions on plans as to what should be done?  (I will try to get some photos over the weekend so that folks can see what the damage looks like....)
> 
> Ex-Gooserider
Click to expand...


9th or 16th or both is good for me i will go with whatever the majority decides.
I will wait for some pics so we can all try and get a game plan going on.


----------



## Gooserider

OK, went out a little while ago, and got a bunch of pictures of the collapsed shed...  Mostly I didn't have excessive problems, but I did manage to get stuck in front of the tin shed, badly enough that that Mary-Anne had to use a come-along to get me out...  I do hate chairs with skinny tires and gutless electronics...

The first few photos are of the portable "tent" garage.  I haven't opened it up yet, as I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to get the zippers to close again.  It's pretty obvious for the most part, except that it does look from the slightly higher kitchen windows like the roof has actually collapsed to concave in at least some places.  I suspect at least some of what is holding it up at this point is the contents, plus there is a cross brace running the length of the garage at about the point where it's collapsed.

I think it will be easiest to replace the entire structure, perhaps using the old cover on top of the new one in order to make a double layer...  

It would seem to me that the necessary sequence of actions on it would be to remove the contents, presumably putting them on the drive or possibly in the house garage temporarily, and possibly peeling back the tent and removing the pipe structure at the same time.  Once that is done, rebuild the garage, and put the stuff back in it.

Problems that may not show...
1.  Some critter has dug a largish hole under one of the sidecars that had been sitting in the garage for a while...  This needs to be filled in and tamped down, possibly looking at what can be done to stop future digging....

2. Currently the floor is gravel, which I've found (the hard way) that I can't reliably cross with my current powerchair, as the skinny wheels get stuck...  I'd like to strengthen the floor in some way.  One that I've heard of is simply to mix cement into the gravel and let it harden - this sort of "soil cement" is not great for heavy loads, but is supposed to hold up fairly well, and be OK under the sort of stuff I'd plan to put there, but would need some work to work the cement into the gravel and smooth it back out / pack it down....

3. I do have a 110V circuit run out to the building, surfacing in the corner closest to the bike in the picture.  It runs a bunch of outlets, and some lights at the peak of the roof...  Not a big issue, but need to remember it is there, and not get shocked, as well as not damaging it while moving stuff out...

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## Gooserider

This is the second set of photos...  It shows the tin shed from three sides, plus I was able to force the door open and get a few shots of the inside.  I wasn't able to get all the way around to the back side, but it appears that the walls are still relatively intact and straight, but the roof is totally fubar...  The only sort of good news is that it looks like the way the roof collapsed, it mostly has sheltered the contents that were along the sides of the building...

Again, the first step will need to be to remove the contents, probably mostly to the back porch...  Then do whatever repairs / reconstruction is needed...  One thought would be to replace the building, the other option might be to partly replace it with a wooden structure that would be more rugged, so this won't happen again.  Given that the metal walls are in pretty decent shape, it seems like it might be possible to lightly stud something up inside them, and use the metal for siding, and do a plywood and roll roof, or possibly corrugated plastic roof on top to replace the bent up metal roofing....  Don't know which would be better / cheaper...

Possible issues
1. The plywood that I used for the platform decking is exterior grade, but I don't know how it will handle the snow that has gotten piled on it since the roof ruptured, plus rain etc.

2. The shelves along the right wall, are built as one unit, moving them may be a challenge, or require disassembly before moving.  There is also stuff on the top shelf that can't be seen because the roof  has collapsed around it.

3. Right now, I can't get into the shed as I can't get past the edge of the platform.  I would hope that part of any rebuild will include making it possible for me to get into the shed.  (shouldn't be terribly hard, the platform isn't up that much, and it is slightly downhill from the house to where the platform sits...

I do have SOME wood available of various sorts of PT left over from building my ramp to the house, but we will likely need more.  It would be nice to get a shopping list developed so that I can be sure we have what's needed on hand before the day...

Just as a FWIW, I do have two air compressors that can be used to drive air tools, and lots of extension cords for AC tools.  I also have a pretty good collection of hand and power tools of various sorts,  If you feel that there is a specific tool that might be needed, ask and I can tell you if I have it....

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## Danno77

don't you have snow chains for that sucker yet?


----------



## Gooserider

Needed more like MUD chains...  Actually the problem is the skinny tires that sink into everything, not to mention gutless motors, a grossly under-powered controller, and less than ideal batteries...  I've been reading and participating a lot on a UK site called Wheelchair Driver The owner is of the opinion that for various reasons, many of the related to the "safety nazis" the mobility industry does a very poor job of serving those of us that are only moderately disabled....  Essentially what we are told is our only choice is "granny's perambulator" - chairs that are to long, to wide, and poorly programmed so that it feels like your steering with rubber bands, plus have minimal suspensions that actually INCREASE your level of pain at best, and can actually cause further injury...  He has done some serious re-engineering and modifications on his chairs to create a chair that is smaller, more agile, and more comfortable while having all-terrain capability, and generally being more "able" than anything the industry offers,  

I'm trying to get my hands on a Sunrise / Quickie F55, which is the UK only chair that he used as a starting point for making the mods.  I'm currently of the opinion that the Burgerman MK2 chair is about what I want to build as a first attempt, and then  possibly move on in a couple years to trying to build one of his (still under construction) MK3 chairs using a US model chair as a starting point.  I don't know for sure, but it seems possible to me that if the chair is as good as claimed, I might even be able to start burning again, at least part time....

Gooserider


----------



## DonNH

Gooserider said:
			
		

> I think it will be easiest to replace the entire structure, perhaps using the old cover on top of the new one in order to make a double layer...



I've got a similar shelter which collapsed under snow load - the "rafters" actually snapped.

I didn't need a to have the shelter open down the middle, so I built a rough "wall" support down the center.

I got some PVC pipe & couplers the right size, then cut & bent (using heat gun) the pipe to the correct length & shape.
Replaced the broken frame members with the PVC, then built the crude support down the center.  
On one side I built a rack to hold several kayaks, the other side is open for general storage.
It's held up fine for over 6 years now like that.

I do try to get out after snowstorms & rake the snow off.

Given that you aren't likely to keep the roof clean, I would definitely think a center support would be a good idea.
Long term, I'd suggest replacing both structures with something more substantial, so that snow loads aren't a concern.
Of course then you get into both the financial issues and having to deal with building codes & taxes.

Don


----------



## Gooserider

DonNH said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be easiest to replace the entire structure, perhaps using the old cover on top of the new one in order to make a double layer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a similar shelter which collapsed under snow load - the "rafters" actually snapped.
> 
> I didn't need a to have the shelter open down the middle, so I built a rough "wall" support down the center.
> 
> I got some PVC pipe & couplers the right size, then cut & bent (using heat gun) the pipe to the correct length & shape.
> Replaced the broken frame members with the PVC, then built the crude support down the center.
> On one side I built a rack to hold several kayaks, the other side is open for general storage.
> It's held up fine for over 6 years now like that.
> 
> I do try to get out after snowstorms & rake the snow off.
> 
> Given that you aren't likely to keep the roof clean, I would definitely think a center support would be a good idea.
> Long term, I'd suggest replacing both structures with something more substantial, so that snow loads aren't a concern.
> Of course then you get into both the financial issues and having to deal with building codes & taxes.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...


I kind of need the center open on both buildings as I store a variety of things in them and need the full width at times...  

What I actually think MAY have caused the tent garage to collapse was an overly helpful neighbor.  He was one of the folks that has done a wonderful job of keeping our driveway and W/C ramp clear and passable all winter, and I was returning the favor to the extent I could by letting him borrow my snow blower.  We'd had several storms and gotten quite a large build up on the roof, plus the side walls to the point where I couldn't see any green wall between the snow bank on the side and the layer on the roof...  The only problem was that the front zippers were getting difficult to fasten because of the extra tension on the fabric...  Our neighbor decided to try and clear off what he could, and used a rake to get the first six feet or so of roof pretty clean, but leaving about a two-three foot wide pile along the peak on each side. He really put a lot of effort into it, I'm not sure I would have even tried as much before I was injured....  BUT My suspicion is that if he hadn't cleared the snow, the load would have been evenly distributed, and everything would have held up fine, like it had up to that point. However, because he left that pile at the peak, the load wasn't distributed well, and this caused the collapse, which happened within a day or two after his efforts.   Can't really say anything much though, as he really was trying to help, and he and his family have gone way above and beyond to help us out over the past year....

The tin shed I'm less sure about, other than the fact that it is under a big tree...  It seems possible that a big blob of snow falling off a branch might have hit hard enough to have started the roof buckling when added to the heavy load that was already on the roof...  Some ways it isn't a great place to have the shed, but it does have the advantage of being inconspicuous - what the tax man doesn't see, he can't (over)charge you for....

Some ways what would really be nice is to get one of those smallish container freight carriers, as those will stand up to just about anything, but it's hard to figure where we could put it, or what the town gov't types would say if they saw it...

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## Gooserider

Thought I should post an update - doing reasonably well on the physical side, all things considered.  Not a lot of progress on the collapsed buildings, as things still seem a bit iffy in terms of getting back to them in the chair...  I have talked to the neighbors a little about trying to get another work day with their church group, and they said that it wasn't going to be possible until May or June as they have another project they are working on.

Currently I have a bit of a different challenge...  I've been looking a lot into wheelchair tech and other mobility options as I'm not really happy with my current equipment.  One of the sites I've been spending a lot of time on is a UK based site called "WheelchairDriver.com"  The site's owner has a lengthy background in performance engineering on various sorts of motor vehicles, among other things.  He has expressed a lot of disgust with the current state of mobility tech, largely because the mobility industry tends to be overly concerned about making their products 100% "safe" (which in some ways decreases safety!) and that they are more interested in keeping insurance companies and the like happy than they are in really doing a good job of serving the needs of the handicapped....

His solution to this has been to take an existing chair model, and thoroughly rebuild it so that it is more compact, better handling, more comfortable and capable on rough ground, and so on...  He used a UK model chair, but there is a US model that is pretty similar.  I just won an E-bay auction for one of these, and plan to try building my own version of one of these "Burgerman Special" model chairs...  Trouble is, it seems to be really expensive to get the chair shipped to me, because the seller is located in a place that's kind of in the middle of nowhere, and doesn't have a way to get it to a trucking company.  Does anybody live near "Moon, VA, 23119"? 

Gooserider


----------



## nola mike

I'm about an hour away...


----------



## begreen

Mike, if you can help, I'm willing to chip in for the gas.


----------



## Gooserider

That would be really great, I'd also be happy to help on gas...  I started another thread last night asking if anybody lived near Moon.  Just got through with a post in it giving some of the specs on the chair and a few photos...

Actually it looks like Richmond would be pretty good in terms of freight terminals as well, Googlemaps shows a bunch of them in the area...


----------



## BrotherBart

Amtrak runs through Richmond and on up to Boston. They have a freight service called Amtrak Express that even handles bicycles and they sell the boxes for them at the terminal.

Check it out on the Amtrak site.


----------



## Willman

Greyhound or similar bus companies carry freight from terminal to terminal. Usually decent prices on oversized stuff. Problem is freight has to delivered and picked up at bus station.

Will


----------



## nola mike

And actually, my mom splits time between Fl and Medford--will be heading through this way in may sometime.  Don't know how much of a hurry you're in, or if she'd have room in her car (don't know how big this is).  PM me and we'll work out the details.  BTW, Moon is awesome.  They have a great secluded beach there right on the bay.  I wouldn't mind heading out there on a nice day and bringing the kayak and fishing rod...


----------



## Gooserider

nola mike said:
			
		

> And actually, my mom splits time between Fl and Medford--will be heading through this way in may sometime.  Don't know how much of a hurry you're in, or if she'd have room in her car (don't know how big this is).  PM me and we'll work out the details.  BTW, Moon is awesome.  They have a great secluded beach there right on the bay.  I wouldn't mind heading out there on a nice day and bringing the kayak and fishing rod...



Not in a frantic rush, as I'll be working on it in the garage, and can't do all that much until it warms up a bit more...  However I don't think the chair would fit in a car - I have a second thread going where I asked if anyone lived near Moon, and I have the specs there.  In short, I wouldn't try to get it into anything smaller than a minivan or a compact pickup...  Don't have exact dimensions, but it is probably around 26" wide, and 40" front-back.  If the seat back is folded down, and the armrests removed height would probably be about 24-30"  Weight is probably around 250-300 lbs.

Gooserider


----------



## nola mike

yeah, probably a bit much for the altima...


----------



## seige101

Just wondering about the work day as that is coming up soon. Who all is going and when?


----------



## webbie

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Does anybody live near "Moon, VA, 23119"?
> 
> Gooserider



I can chip in some gas money! Or shipping money!
The internet site, uship, is great for shipping large items as they sit.....private guys do it. I have shipped a lot of stuff with them...pretty cheap!

Try it out if possible.


----------



## Dune

I will certainly try to attend, but I have different work obligations than last year. When are we talking about?


----------



## Gooserider

The work day is not nailed down as to the date.  I'm trying to coordinate with the local church group that helped me with the ramp and a few other things.  Their crew is busy on another project that won't be done until some time in May...  I'm hoping for some time in late May or early June, but not sure...

As to the shipping thing, I had a second thread going on that, which got moved to DIY - summary was that the human chain didn't seem to be working out, so I went with a bid from uShip with the auction fee, was $369.00.  We've gotten several donations via PayPal already, and several others are promised to be on the way via snail mail...  I think the total will be enough to  cover most if not all the shipping costs...

Gooserider


----------



## tfdchief

> Weâ€™ve gotten several donations via PayPal already, and several others are promised to be on the way via snail mailâ€¦ I think the total will be enough to cover most if not all the shipping costsâ€¦
> 
> Gooserider


Keep us posted on covering the shipping. For those of us who did send, I think we all want to know if it worked out for you, since we all kind of committed you to that. Anyway, I do.


----------



## Gooserider

Just as a quick  update, I just asked Mary-Anne how we were doing on the donations - she says that we've gotten $450.00 so far in the PayPal account.  We also got one check in todays mail, bringing the total up to $470...  This more than covers the shipping, and will hopefully make a good dent in the costs for modifying it...

Gooserider


----------



## tfdchief

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Just as a quick  update, I just asked Mary-Anne how we were doing on the donations - she says that we've gotten $450.00 so far in the PayPal account.  We also got one check in todays mail, bringing the total up to $470...  This more than covers the shipping, and will hopefully make a good dent in the costs for modifying it...
> 
> Gooserider


Glad to hear that.  Is it here yet?


----------



## Gooserider

No, it isn't here yet, and the waiting is kind of hard to take.

However, I wasn't real sure about what to put for the shipping schedule, so I put down a pretty wide range for the dates when I was putting up the shipment on the uShip website - I specified pickup after 4/1/2011, and delivery before 5/6/2011, which may have been overly generous , but now means I can't really start sweating about it for another few weeks...

Gooserider


----------



## begreen

Can they provide you tracking info?


----------



## Gooserider

The uShip site says it has a tracking ability, but I didn't seem to be able to make it work.  However I got some bad news tonight - the bidder that I had originally accepted canceled on me, no really good reason given...  Since I had gotten a bid that was slightly lower from a second shipper with less positive feedback, I opted to contact him saying that I'd give him first dibs if he was still willing to do it.  He came back with a bid that was slightly higher, but still lower than the one I'd accepted, so I took it.  The good thing is that he says he will pick up within 10 days, and deliver within 3 days of pickup, so I should be getting it fairly soon...

Gooserider


----------



## Gooserider

Gads, how time flies when having sort of fun....  Hadn't realized I'd let it go so long since I last commented...

The chair did finally get here, and I'm in the process of taking it apart - the photos of the process are HERE on Photobucket but in summary, the first shot below is what I started with, and the second is where I've gotten to - essentially I have the chair stripped down to the "power-base" and now have it up on a table in the garage waiting for me to take the next step of stripping the power-base down to the frame.

If you want to see more of a play-by-play on my progress, you can see what I'm doing over on the site "WheelChairDriver.com" which I think is one of the best sites out there on wheelchair tech, as it doesn't feel that one should be limited to just what is available from the mobility industry, but instead to create something that meets your own needs and abilities...  (And points a big finger of shame at the mobility industry for the lousy job it does, so that we NEED to create our own solutions...)

Medical front is more or less OK, no big changes...

We have finally gotten some word from the folks at Mass Rehab on my being able to get a converted van - essentially we've been told to start shopping for a suitable conversion candidate (we have to buy the van, Mass. Rehab then pays to have it converted)  It has to be a Dodge / Chrysler minivan, 2008 or newer, less than 24K miles, no accident history,   with factory power sliding door on passenger side, but without the power folding rear seat, and preferably with the "load leveling" suspension, though this can be retrofitted....  So far it seems that there is a fair supply of 2008's and 2010's but not many 2009's for some reason.  Also there isn't much cost difference between the '08 and '10 models, so we will probably get a 2010 just so that the factory warranty will last longer...

The other big news is that we are planning a "Work Day" to repair / replace the two sheds that I had collapse on me over this past winter....  Current plans are for June 11th, probably starting around 9:00 A.M. or thereabouts, and going until...

I have ordered a replacement for the portable tent garage, it should be here in a few days.

I have pretty much settled on a plan for the repairs to the tin shed - As I was posting in the "How do I fix?" thread, what I think will work best is to deal with it is to put some uprights on the outside of the walls at the corners, and a band around the top of the walls.  After that, put up a few sets of rafters, and some 1x? strapping across them, and then put some clear corrugated plastic (Suntuf brand at Home Depot) on as a roof.  Also build a small ramp so that I can get into the shed, at least when there is no snow on the ground.

In both cases we will need to clear at least some of the stuff in the buildings out of the way, and then put it back in when done....

Our friend Domi O'Brien will be doing the cooking again.  Anyone who has been to the previous builds can tell you that this her cooking is something not to be missed,  In addition to her home-made from scratch breads, we will probably be having a ham, a turkey and who knows what else...  (Guaranteed the only folks leaving hungry are the ones that wanted to...)

It would be good if folks could let us know if they are coming just so that we can give Domi a rough idea of how many to plan on....

Gooserider


----------



## Gooserider

forgot the photos....   :red:


----------



## fishingpol

Thanks for the update Goose.  Good to see the chair has arrived and work beginning on modifications.  I'll start the ball rolling on the work day.  I can make it for a few hours.  I am on call for my job, but as long as everything is quiet, I'll be there.  PM me if any tools are necessary.  Maybe I'll make a few pork pies to bring along for a mid-morning snack to go along with coffee.  All we need now is a break in the weather.


----------



## Gooserider

Good to hear from you - look forward to seeing you on the 11th...  Don't know of any specific tools needed, but if you have some particular things you like to use, it wouldn't hurt to bring them along - I'm guessing that mostly what would be needed is carpentry type stuff...

Certainly we need to hope that the weather clears up eventually - this rain is getting to be a pain...

Gooserider


----------



## fredarm

Definitely go for the 2010 van if you can.  2008 was the first year of that redesign and they are known to have some first-year vehicle bugs.


----------



## Gooserider

fredarm said:
			
		

> Definitely go for the 2010 van if you can.  2008 was the first year of that redesign and they are known to have some first-year vehicle bugs.



Thanks for the suggestion - we did end up going for the 2010, mostly because the cost difference between a 2008 and a 2010 seemed to only average a few hundred bucks...  We ended up putting a deposit down on a 2010 Plymouth Town & Country w/ just under 18K miles - former Hertz rental from OK.  According to the computer report on the car, it scored a 94 on their scale, which was the top of the range for similar cars...  

Now we get to wait for the "blessing" from the Mass. Rehab engineer - hopefully that won't take long.  I did tell one of the sales guys at the place we are currently inclined to prefer to deal with, and he ran it by Braun, one of the outfits that does the conversions, and Braun said it was fine...

In other good news, Mary-Anne has "landed" - and this time in as permanent a position as you are likely to get in the software business...  Hopefully means we can get more of the HP stuff that we need to make all of the house accessible, and take care of some of the other repairs that it desperately needs...

Gooserider


----------



## Dune

Barring unforseen circumstances, I will be there on the 11th. Hope to see some other members as well. I will be bringing my service truck and making some minor mods in the bathroom.


----------



## Gooserider

We are starting to get stuff together for the build day on June 11th...  

The replacement portable garage unit has arrived, and I've opened it up to inventory the parts, far as I can tell everything is there that should be...  I was most impressed by the guy that delivered it - those of you who have been to our house may remember that we are next to the last house on a dead end road that gets really narrow towards our end...  I've always told anyone bringing something by truck that it needed to be on a straight truck because I didn't think a semi could make it in and out...  However the driver bringing the garage came in with a 45' semi-trailer, backed it into our drive, dropped the tent, and took off again - made it look easy...  Now I at least KNOW that it can be done with a semi, if the driver is good enough.

My friend Tim from NH is going to be coming down tomorrow afternoon so we can go shopping for the stuff I'll need to do the repair on the tin shed...

Domi O'Brien, who has done the cooking at the last two work days, has promised to do so again.  She will likely be coming down once or twice beforehand to make sure we have the kitchen stuff ready.  (Her cooking is one really good reason to show up - starting with breads made from scratch, and on from there.... I think we will at least have a turkey and a ham - nobody is going to leave hungry without a fight...  :cheese: )

A couple of other minor tasks that may be involved - I have a bunch of baseboard and door casing that is all pre-finished and ready to install as the last thing to finish the bathroom - I'm hoping that some of the folks from the church group who do finish carpentry will be able to put it in, but a backup wouldn't be bad...

Also we have just purchased a pool lift, so that I can get in and out of our pool.  Right now it is sitting in the driveway, and is going to have to be moved around back to the pool.  It is on small wheels, but the ground is rough and its a big heavy thing...  It may still need moving on the work day.  However I did promise that if I had a lift I would open the pool - if I can get it open in the next couple of days, it will probably be swimmable by the work day after we get the other stuff done...

Ex-Gooserider


----------



## snowleopard

Gooserider said:
			
		

> forgot the photos....   :red:



I don't get it--where does the MotoGuzzi decal go on this thing?


----------



## fishingpol

Goose, 

I'll bring my finish nailers and chop saw as back-up for the trim install.  I'm still threatening to bring some Tourtiers along for mid morning snack.


----------



## Gooserider

Stuff is slowly coming together for the build day on June the 11th...

I've gotten the replacement portable tent garage - inventoried it and all the parts are there.

I got some cement that I hope to till into the gravel that makes the current floor in order to make it into "soil cement" which will give me a firmer foundation that I hopefully will be able to get around on in my chair without getting stuck the way I have in the past.

I've purchased most of the stuff that I needed to get the roof on the tin shed replaced - I had a lot of the 2x stock on hand already as leftovers from when my ramp was built last year, but needed some 1x3 strapping and the corrugated plastic roofing material.  I've got an order in w/ Home Depot's website for the rest.

I've gotten the pool open, and the water looks and tests pretty good, but I have a lot of gruck on the bottom of the shallow end - something seems to be wrong with the pool cleaning bot - it just runs around in circles in the deep end, doesn't go into the shallow end at all...  It is interesting to work on figuring out how to do all the pool upkeep from a wheelchair...

I have also gotten the pool lift that I will need to be able to get in and out of the pool - still need to get it around to the pool area, and deal with the eBay vendor who didn't include the battery pack or charger for it, and didn't say they weren't included in the description...  I'm putting a couple pictures of the lift down below - the first is as it came off the truck, and sort of reminded me of the "Trojan Rabbit" from Monty Python & The Holy Grail...  The second is what it looks like once I got it unwrapped...  It weighs several hundred pounds, but I think a lot of the weight can be broken up as it has a bunch of steel counterweight plates under the cover. 

just hoping for good weather....

Gooserider


----------



## pastera

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Stuff is slowly coming together for the build day on June the 11th...
> 
> I have also gotten the pool lift that I will need to be able to get in and out of the pool - still need to get it around to the pool area, and deal with the eBay vendor who didn't include the battery pack or charger for it, and didn't say they weren't included in the description...  I'm putting a couple pictures of the lift down below - the first is as it came off the truck, and sort of reminded me of the "Trojan Rabbit" from Monty Python & The Holy Grail...  The second is what it looks like once I got it unwrapped...  It weighs several hundred pounds, but I think a lot of the weight can be broken up as it has a bunch of steel counterweight plates under the cover.
> 
> just hoping for good weather....
> 
> Gooserider



I have a 12v SLA charger and battery (7Ah) hanging around - Useful?


----------



## Gooserider

Aaron Pasteris said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff is slowly coming together for the build day on June the 11th...
> 
> I have also gotten the pool lift that I will need to be able to get in and out of the pool - still need to get it around to the pool area, and deal with the eBay vendor who didn't include the battery pack or charger for it, and didn't say they weren't included in the description...  I'm putting a couple pictures of the lift down below - the first is as it came off the truck, and sort of reminded me of the "Trojan Rabbit" from Monty Python & The Holy Grail...  The second is what it looks like once I got it unwrapped...  It weighs several hundred pounds, but I think a lot of the weight can be broken up as it has a bunch of steel counterweight plates under the cover.
> 
> just hoping for good weather....
> 
> Gooserider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 12v SLA charger and battery (7Ah) hanging around - Useful?
Click to expand...


Not tremendously, unfortunately most mobility stuff runs on 24VDC these days.  Chairs and such tend to use 2 gel or AGM batteries, and the pool lift is supposed to be a 24V nicad pack. 

I do have a stair climbing gizmo that uses a 12v SLA battery, but we don't use it very often as it is kind of awkward and cumbersome - it only mounts on a "transport" style chair that I can't be in comfortably for very long, so using it means carrying two chairs, plus the climber itself, and means I have to transfer in and out at each end of the stairs.  In addition it requires that it be operated by a fairly agile attendant who can climb up and down the stairs as the unit moves, which Mary-Anne isn't quite coordinated enough to do.

I'm actually hoping to get away from the mobility chargers eventually. They tend to give a very slow charge, and don't really treat the batteries "kindly" for a number of reasons.  What is recommended over on WheelChairDriver is a "Hyperion 1420" charger, which is a very flexible charger from the RC hobby industry - not cheap, as it usually sells for around $175, and it needs an additional power supply, but it can charge just about any size or chemistry of battery at a very high rate (20A) with great precision, which is needed with the LiPO packs used in a lot of RC models (They will explode or catch fire violently if overcharged)  It is somewhat overkill for lead batteries, but I would eventually like to go to LiFePO4 batteries, and in the meantime it will maximize the life of my Pb batteries, which need all the help they can get...  One of the things that WCD does is go into a lot of detail about how best to set up the chair and charging systems to maximize battery performance and lifespan - something the chair makers do a very bad job on (perhaps because the mobility dealers sell batteries???) A lot of the suggestions are based on some very detailed discussions that were held with the battery manufacturers and much experimentation - the guy that runs the site is very hard on his batteries, and says that he has already gotten at least twice as much lifespan out of his latest set as he is used to, all because of the way he currently handles charging.

However if you need a new home for it....

Gooserider


----------



## fishingpol

If you need a stable base to move around on, stone dust or base pack for brick pavers is good.  Stone dust will harden once packed down.  It can be delivered by the cubic yard and spread out.  I didn't know if you had bigger areas that need a stable base.


----------



## mywaynow

Goose,

If you are in need of ADA door hardware, let me know.  Don't know if you have the need for ADA levers, but if so I can offer some assistance there.


----------



## Gooserider

Right now there are two areas that I'd like to make into more solid surfaces, one of which I'm planning on addressing during the build day...  The portable garage is sitting on a 1-2' thick base of gravel, which doesn't seem to be quite solid enough to reliably hold up the power chair.  I've gotten stuck a couple of times and had to be rescued, other times I was able to push myself back out, but had troubles.  My plan is to do "soil cement"  which is a low budget way to make a solid surface - essentially the idea is to dump a bunch of portland cement on the ground, till it in a couple of inches, and then run over it with a plate compactor or equivalent.  Given that the surface is gravel from about 3/4" down to sand, I figure this ought to work really well.

The other area I'd like to get more solid is one of the two ground entrances to our pool area, Currently it has a step in it made from a railroad tie, that was obviously put in so they could level the ground around the pool deck.  I'd like to get a load of stone dust or other such material so that I could build up the ground below the step enough so that I could roll over it with the chair.  The other entrance is already accessible, but it requires running around the house the long way...  However that is something for a later date.

mywaynow - thanks for the hardware offer, but at the moment I don't think we need it...  We have basically dealt with the issue by removing the doors to our bedroom and my office (which are barely wide enough to get through with the chair, and I don't think can readily be made wider.  The main floor bath was set up with a 36" wide doorway when we did the makeover, but we haven't installed the door yet.  Partly because I haven't finished putting the last layers of finish on it yet, and partly because we don't feel a huge need for it...  The other doors are either wide enough, or go to level changes that I can't get past with the chair any way.  We did put an ADA lever on the bathroom door when we were picking hardware, but I don't really need that sort of accommodation, as my hands are still in good working order....

Gooserider


----------



## mywaynow

Good to hear your hand strength is/was not affected.  Here is a link for modular ramps.  This stuff is very nice, with anti-skid surfaces;  http://pemko.com/index.cfm?event=pr...oryId=900&subcategoryId;=&productMaterialId;=      i don't have any product ini stock to offer up @ n/c, but I would be happy to arrange anything in this line at cost to you.  The supplier is in MA, so it may be close enough to avoid shipping an pick up in person.  Also, if you need an automatic door operator/opener, I can offer that at cost as well.  Same deal with the supplier being in your backyard, but a different one than the ramp dealer.  Best of luck to you, and feel free to pm any questions you may have with designs/implimentations, as this is part of my business.  Be well.


----------



## greythorn3

hope you get fixed up quick sorry to hear about your misfortune!


----------



## Gooserider

mywaynow said:
			
		

> Good to hear your hand strength is/was not affected.  Here is a link for modular ramps.  This stuff is very nice, with anti-skid surfaces;  http://pemko.com/index.cfm?event=pr...oryId=900&subcategoryId;=&productMaterialId;=      i don't have any product ini stock to offer up @ n/c, but I would be happy to arrange anything in this line at cost to you.  The supplier is in MA, so it may be close enough to avoid shipping an pick up in person.  Also, if you need an automatic door operator/opener, I can offer that at cost as well.  Same deal with the supplier being in your backyard, but a different one than the ramp dealer.  Best of luck to you, and feel free to pm any questions you may have with designs/implimentations, as this is part of my business.  Be well.



Does look like nice stuff, but we have pretty much done everything we can do with ramps...  We have a very nice ramp built for us by the same group of folks that will be helping me with the sheds on the 11th.  It goes from our driveway up to the front door, with about a 65' run for around a 60" height difference.  ADA compliant, except that I don't have the 30' rest point it's supposed to have.  The ramp had to fit into a limited space, and I felt that it was better to use that 5' of space to reduce the total slope than it was to provide the rest area.  About the only thing I can see my needing a ramp for, is that when I get my accessible van, some folks have suggested carrying a small folding portable ramp to deal with visiting places that have only minor accessibility issues.

What we are having a problem with is that we have several height changes within the house that are not really solvable with ramps due to lack of space...  I have a single step onto our back porch, about 8-9" and another change of about 3 steps (two feet?) to get down into the laundry room.  Both don't have enough room for a ramp, so I'd really like to have some sort of low travel lift that I could get my chair onto.  I've suggested making a home brew solution for the back porch issue by using the guts of a trash compactor to raise and lower a platform, but some folks have said that wouldn't really work.  It doesn't seem like there are any sources I've seen that make small height lifts, don't know why...

We also have steps (4-5') going from the laundry room into the garage, and from the back porch down to the pool area that I wouldn't mind replacing with a lift, but am not as worried about since I can get to both the garage and the pool by going down the front door ramp and running around outside.  These heights have appropriate sized lifts on the market, all it takes is to throw enough money at the problem.

The last BIG challenge are the stairs to the basement and the master bedroom on the 2nd floor.  We have fantasies about putting an addition on the house with an elevator, or trying to get some sort of device for the stairs.  I can't really use one of the "chair lifts" that everyone seems to sell as my ability to do transfers is limited (I have a bad shoulder from the accident) and the few lifts that can deal with my wheelchair  that I've seen are prohibitively expensive...

Gooserider


----------



## Gooserider

We are getting stuff in order for the work party on Saturday the 11th, 

I've (I think) gotten everything needed to do the portable garage replacement and the new roof on the tin shed....  

The pool is open, and borderline swimmable - the chemistry is OK but there is a lot of gunk still on the bottom because the pool cleaning robot isn't working right - I've ordered parts to fix it, but don't know if they will be here on time...  However if you don't mind water that will get muddy looking once folks get in and stir stuff up...

We have our friend Domi planning to make lunch for the group, I know the menu will include home made breads (from scratch) a ham and a turkey, not sure what else...

Directions for those that need them....

Our house is at 10 Kohlrausch Ave. in North Billerica.   

The "One size fits all" directions -  There are shorter ways to do this, but the following works no matter where you are coming from...
From Boston / Rte 128,  take Route 3 North
From NH and points north, take Route 3 South
From Rte 495 head towards Lowell, and take Route 3 South

From Route 3, take the Treble Cove Road exit  (this exit is two exits SOUTH of the junction of 3 & 495)
At the top of the ramp, take a left.
Follow Treble Cove Road to the intersection with Route 3A (Boston Rd)  There is one almost fork in the road, stay to the left.  You will see a day care center on one side, and a pizza place on the other.
At the traffic light, go STRAIGHT across 3A
About 100 yards after the light, Treble Cove will make a sharp turn to the right, just after a church on the right and a parking lot on the left.
Take the sharp LEFT just past the parking lot, which is Sprague Street.
Kohlrausch Ave will be on your right about three streets down - if you come to a major intersection with a stop sign, you went one street to far.

If coming with a GPS, note that many seem to think they have arrived way before they actually get to our house - just keep going.  The road will get narrow and bumpy, sort of looks like it's turning into a driveway, but it isn't.  We will be the next to last house on the street, it is a gray "contemporary" style house with a red garage door, and a very visible handicap access ramp.  Please park on the street or the dirt turn-around just past our house.  We want to save the drive for workspace and for folks running various errands.

If you get lost, or need better directions, feel free to call - 978-663-0241

Again, if you haven't told us you are coming, you are still welcome, but we would like to know in order to be certain that there is to much food...

Gooserider


----------



## fishingpol

Goose,

What time can we show up?  The weather is looking great, it should be a good day to accomplish the work.  

Jon


----------



## Gooserider

We are asking folks to show up around 9:00 AM, by which time I should be ready to go...  Mary-Anne has also ordered a "Box-o-Coffee" and a couple dozen donuts from Top Donut - a Lowell place that many feel is better than Dunkin's ...

Tools are optional, though if you have a few favorite "implements of construction" it would be fine.  I do have at least one air compressor (and a second one in the collapsed tin shed that may or may not still be working...) so air-tool power is available.  I also have plenty of extension cords for those who haven't gone cordless.

Gooserider


----------



## Gooserider

Well, the weather was pretty miserable, with off and on rain and drizzle most of the time, but despite that, we managed to get a lot of stuff done.  Sorry no photos, as I didn't want to risk getting the camera wet in all the rain.  However we started out by dismantling the old portable garage and moving the stuff out of it - this had to be done at the same time because of the way that the garage ribs had collapsed, trapping some of the taller things.  We also got a lot of the stuff out of the collapsed tin shed.

As soon as the portable garage was demolished, the gravel base was raked to get the worst of the leaves and other trash off it, and then 12 bags of portland cement were scattered over it and raked more or less flat.  It was then tilled in a couple of inches with our neighbor's tiller, followed by compacting it with a rented plate compactor.  The result was really nice, folks were saying that it looked almost like a poured concrete slab.  I'm really glad that I remembered reading about doing "soil cement" many years back, and decided to give it a try...  This was one time when the rain wasn't a big problem, as it helped to make the cement set up, and kept the dust down to some degree while the cement was being worked.  It also helped that the base was gravel, as that isn't all that different from what regular cement is made from anyways.  However I've seen stuff that says the technique works well with pretty much anything other than heavy clay soil.  As soon as the cement was compacted, we started to put up the new replacement garage, partly to give folks a place to stand out of the rain for lunch.

We did a break for lunch - NICE menu, thanks to our friend Domi - Spiral sliced ham, turkey, Alaskan salmon, lots of different sorts of home-made breads, beans, potato salad, and a great pork pie contributed by fishingpol. This gave the cement a chance to set up for a bit, although it was solid enough to walk on from the time it was compacted.

As the garage finished up, we shifted a few folks over to the tin shed, who's collapsed roof was removed, and the walls straightened up as needed.  A bunch of uprights were fastened to the outsides of the walls, and some more wood was fastened around the outside.  A ramp was also constructed so that I can now get in and out of the shed with my chair.  While the rafters were cut, and most of the wooden parts were sized, it wasn't possible to finish the new roof as people started to leave because it was getting late, and everyone was cold and wet...  However as a temporary measure, the plastic roofing panels were laid across the top of the walls and weighted down with some of the wood that hadn't gotten put up - it is a temporary solution only, but it is still more weatherproof than it was when we started...

A couple of folks also helped move the swimming pool lift that we recently got from the driveway around to the pool area, and put it roughly in place.  

Those who were still here then got most of the stuff pulled out of the shed and portable garage, that had been sitting in the driveway, back into either the portable garage or our regular garage - lots of soggy cardboard boxes with stuff that needs to be gone through to see what is salvageable and what has been destroyed by the rain, or should have been thrown out anyway....

Many thanks to Fishingpol and all the others from various groups that came and helped out - despite the weather it was a most productive day!

Gooserider


----------



## mywaynow

Nice to see you had success.  You have good friends around you.  Your solid floor for the garage sounds interesting.  Does it ever set solid or is it more of a stable/flexible base?  Sounds a lot like what I would see under landscape pavers, referred to as quarry dust.  Although that is all fine grit.  It does compact tight and holds form well.


----------



## Gooserider

mywaynow said:
			
		

> Nice to see you had success.  You have good friends around you.  Your solid floor for the garage sounds interesting.  Does it ever set solid or is it more of a stable/flexible base?  Sounds a lot like what I would see under landscape pavers, referred to as quarry dust.  Although that is all fine grit.  It does compact tight and holds form well.



The idea of soil cement is that it does set up solid, sort of like concrete, but is less expensive since all you are purchasing is the actual cement, and not all the other stuff that goes into it.  The downside is that it isn't necessarily as durable as concrete, especially if the soil isn't really good for it.  How solid it is an how well it holds up is a function mostly of the soil type and how much cement used.  Generally it isn't highly recommended for heavy duty applications, but it is fine for light duty service.  My soil, since it was originally sand /gravel was pretty ideal, and I mostly use the garage for storing relatively light stuff like my old bikes, OPE stuff and other odds and ends that aren't all that heavy.  Originally I had the base built out of just gravel which kind of worked but wasn't ideal as it never did pack down really solid.  It became a problem when I ended up in a chair as it would have just enough give to let my drive wheels sink in and get me stuck.  Now it is very solid even just a few hours after packing it down.  A lot of the crew yesterday were very impressed, and said it looked almost like a poured concrete slab.

Gooserider


----------



## fishingpol

It was great to meet Goose and be part of the work day.  I will say he is the man with the plan.  With all the people there, and all that needed to be done, he had thought out everything that needed to be done.  His group of friends were fantastic to work with, and a most friendly bunch. 

The weather was supposed to be decent but the rain arrived early.  Most of what needed to be done got done.  The tin shed probably needs a few people with carpentry skills for a half day to finish.  The bulk of the work was the portable garage, but once we got going and figured it out along with Goose's instructions, it was well underway.  The food was great and plentiful.  It is amazing how well that group communicated to get the work done.  The cement soil floor was impressive when finished.  He has a great circle of friends and neighbors down there.


----------



## Gooserider

Fishingpol - I have a quick question for you...  I was talking with Brian today about what would be needed to finish up the tin shed.  (And he was saying that you were doing a great job of leading on that project) He was under the impression that you had everything cut, except that there was one more piece of wood that was needed to put everything together.  

Do you know just what is needed, and can you tell me?  We will be heading up to NH this Saturday, and can easily stop at a Home Despot or Slowes and get whatever is needed.  I am assuming that whatever remains to be done beyond that should be pretty obvious to anyone with decent carpentry skills?

Gooserider


----------



## fishingpol

You need a ridge board at least 13 feet long if I recall the length of the shed.  It can be made in 2 sections.  It can be a regular kiln dried 2x4 or 2x6.  All the rafters are cut on the angle to meet up to the ridge board.  The rafters may need a little trimming for length, but they should already be close, before the roof panels go on.  If a plywood sandwich or a few collar ties can be put up, it would strengthen the roof tremendously. 

I could help out for a half day at some point if need be.  I have a few commitments over the next few weekends, but somewhere mid to late July, I could make it down again to finish that up.  I would just need a few skilled hands to help out.


----------



## Gooserider

Stopped at Lowes over the weekend, picked up a 14' 2x4, and about 30 Simpson Strong-tie roof anchor plates.  I figure that I still have a lot of those leftover deck board offcuts like we used to make the ramp into the shed, those should be good for wind beam reinforcing as well...

I've talked with Brian a little, and it sounds like we could do a mini-gathering to finish up around the end of July.  Probably won't ask Domi to cook for us again, but we can either do grillables, or pizza, or whatever other stuff folks would like...

In other good news, stuff is slowly starting to move on my accessible van.  Finally got the blessings of the Mass. Rehab engineer on the project, and he sent out bid requests to all the mobility dealers on his list late last week...  The dealers now have a week or two to set up meetings with me to discuss the details, and get their bids in.  (So far only one has contacted me, but I am just as glad since he is the one I'm leaning towards anyway...)

Gooserider


----------



## fishingpol

That works for me Goose.  Late July is fine, and will let you know what days I am available.  Don't worry about food.  I live on ham sandwiches if I have to.  I will be more than happy to bring a cooler of grub.  It is nice to see progress is moving on the van.

On a material supply note, if we are going to use fastner plates, can you pick up a few boxes of SPAX screws.  They are constuction screws that drive easily into wood.  We can use the shorty joist hanger nails at the lower end of the rafters, but at the top plate, screws would be fantastic.  1 1/4" at the longest for the metal plates and probably 1 1/2" for the collar ties.

I'll bring my ratchet set to put the lag bolts into the corner posts in the frame.


----------



## Gooserider

OK, will look for the SPAX screws the next time we go to a suitable store.

I do have about half of a big bucket of deck screws that we used when building the ramp - would those do for at least part of the job? They are Phillips head, and either 1.5 or 2" long as I recall...

Gooserider


----------



## fishingpol

Deck screws could work for the collar ties.  Need a shorter screw for the strong tie plates.  1 1/2 - 2" screws will go through the framing and split the ends of the wood.  Home Depot has the spax screws.  Green plastic box.


----------



## tickbitty

Gooserider, how are you doing?  Hope things are progressing for you and getting a bit easier one way or another.  I see you posting now and then and was just wondering about you and Mary Anne.

ETA, DANG, I just saw the posts you had about the chair from Moon, va!!  I'm about an hour and a half from there, and have some connections with folks there, I am SO SORRY that I didn't see your earlier posts and couldn't help you out on that.  Sheesh. I feel awful.  But I am very glad you ended up getting it.


----------



## Gooserider

Past time that I did another update on what is happening with me and so forth...

Medically things are pretty much the same...  I've gotten off a lot of the meds that I was on, the few that are left I will probably be on for life or close to it...  No change in what I can / can't move, and so forth... 

It took a few weekends, but between several friends, we got the roof on the tin shed finished, it seems to have come out pretty well.  The shed isn't as critter proof as it was, and there is a pretty significant gap between the top of the walls and the underside of the roof sheets, but I think it's going to be plenty weather tight.  The clear plastic roofing is a big improvement as the shed is well lit inside during the day.  I still need to work on sorting out all the stuff that was in the shed and seeing what got ruined by the wet, and what can be salvaged and / or moved out to it.

We got the van finally, though I still don't have my license back so I can't drive it yet...  It's a 2010 Chrysler Town and Country, with a Braun "Entervan" conversion - dropped floor, fold out ramp, etc. plus a lockdown to let me drive from the wheelchair, and hand controls.  The modifications were much more expensive than the cost of the van, but Mass. Rehab is paying for them, so all we had to pay for was the van itself.  I'm expecting to get my driver training in January, and my license shortly thereafter, so I should be on the road fairly soon - don't say I didn't warn you!  :coolsmirk: 

I've gotten the chair that I purchased stripped down to the frame, and have some ideas on what I want to do in rebuilding it, but have been somewhat on hold because I don't have the equipment to weld on the aluminum frame...  I do have some potential connections to people that can help me with it, but I need to get my license back so that I can take stuff to them...

So overall I'm doing about as well as can be expected. Just wish I could figure out how to get back into heating w/ wood....

Gooserider


----------



## tickbitty

Thanks for the reply.  That's a good report on getting off most of the meds.  
 Man, you are quite a guy, rebuilding and customizing your own motorized chair!  Glad the shed's back in shape.
Look forward to your reports of driver training, I'm sure driving again will give you a good measure of independence back.  
Heating with wood again shouldn't be too far behind then right?!


----------



## Danno77

Gooserider said:
			
		

> So overall I'm doing about as well as can be expected. Just wish I could figure out how to get back into heating w/ wood....
> 
> Gooserider


Thanks for the update, Goose. I have been wondering.

As for the wood burning, do you still have a stove installed? Just wondering how feasible it would be to toss some of those bio-bricks or equivalent into it. You get some of the fun of playing with the stove and tending the fire, but you don't have to worry about the wood collection and the mess associated with it. If it's something you are interested in, I think Santa Clause might be reading this thread...


----------



## woodmiser

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Aaron Pasteris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff is slowly coming together for the build day on June the 11th...
> 
> I have also gotten the pool lift that I will need to be able to get in and out of the pool - still need to get it around to the pool area, and deal with the eBay vendor who didn't include the battery pack or charger for it, and didn't say they weren't included in the description...  I'm putting a couple pictures of the lift down below - the first is as it came off the truck, and sort of reminded me of the "Trojan Rabbit" from Monty Python & The Holy Grail...  The second is what it looks like once I got it unwrapped...  It weighs several hundred pounds, but I think a lot of the weight can be broken up as it has a bunch of steel counterweight plates under the cover.
> 
> just hoping for good weather....
> 
> Gooserider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 12v SLA charger and battery (7Ah) hanging around - Useful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not tremendously, unfortunately most mobility stuff runs on 24VDC these days.  Chairs and such tend to use 2 gel or AGM batteries, and the pool lift is supposed to be a 24V nicad pack.
> 
> I do have a stair climbing gizmo that uses a 12v SLA battery, but we don't use it very often as it is kind of awkward and cumbersome - it only mounts on a "transport" style chair that I can't be in comfortably for very long, so using it means carrying two chairs, plus the climber itself, and means I have to transfer in and out at each end of the stairs.  In addition it requires that it be operated by a fairly agile attendant who can climb up and down the stairs as the unit moves, which Mary-Anne isn't quite coordinated enough to do.
> 
> I'm actually hoping to get away from the mobility chargers eventually. They tend to give a very slow charge, and don't really treat the batteries "kindly" for a number of reasons.  What is recommended over on WheelChairDriver is a "Hyperion 1420" charger, which is a very flexible charger from the RC hobby industry - not cheap, as it usually sells for around $175, and it needs an additional power supply, but it can charge just about any size or chemistry of battery at a very high rate (20A) with great precision, which is needed with the LiPO packs used in a lot of RC models (They will explode or catch fire violently if overcharged)  It is somewhat overkill for lead batteries, but I would eventually like to go to LiFePO4 batteries, and in the meantime it will maximize the life of my Pb batteries, which need all the help they can get...  One of the things that WCD does is go into a lot of detail about how best to set up the chair and charging systems to maximize battery performance and lifespan - something the chair makers do a very bad job on (perhaps because the mobility dealers sell batteries???) A lot of the suggestions are based on some very detailed discussions that were held with the battery manufacturers and much experimentation - the guy that runs the site is very hard on his batteries, and says that he has already gotten at least twice as much lifespan out of his latest set as he is used to, all because of the way he currently handles charging.
> 
> However if you need a new home for it....
> 
> Gooserider
Click to expand...


Look into A123 batteries (LiFe) They aren't fire bombs and can be charged at 10C which is 10 times it's capacity.


----------



## Gooserider

Gads how time flies when you are (not) having fun.... Seems like it hasn't been that long since my last update, but now I see that it has been many months - far longer than I intended. I kept thinking I need to do an update, and then got busy doing something else, and it would slide...

So at any rate...

Medically, not much has changed - nothing that didn't work before has started working, and vice versa. A few trips to the hospital for Urinary Tract Infections (a chronic problem that goes w/ spinal cord injuries) but nothing major otherwise....

Biggest changes have all been from one biggy - I'm driving again! As I mentioned back in November, we had gotten a handicap van with the help of Mass Rehab, and I was finally able to take my license reinstatement test in April (It had been scheduled for March 1st, but we had one of the winter's few storms that day and the Registry cancelled everything...)

Being able to travel on my own really makes a huge difference, it is hard to appreciate until you lose the ability just how much you use it....

I also had a big adventure in May when I went to the Libertarian Party National Convention in Las Vegas - first solo trip since I was injured (Mary-Anne had just started a job, and didn't feel she could take the time off), first trip on an airplane (You think TSA is a pain, try it in a chair - took me 30 minutes to get by them in Manchester, 20 minutes coming home in Vegas) and so on. I made it though, and had a great time. I'm also tremendously impressed by our nominees this year - Former NM Gov. Gary Johnson, and Retired Judge Jim Gray.... Won't make a pitch for them here (Don't want to get moved to the trAsh Can ) but strongly suggest Googling for them, especially if you are a Ron Paul supporter...

Currently the biggest thing I've got going on though is that I've become an "inmate" at the Artisan's Asylum a "maker-space" in Somerville, MA. For those that aren't familiar with the concept, a maker-space is a sort of "collaborative workshop" where people that are into making things get together in a shared space and share their various tools and skills in order to make things ranging from practical to artistic.  The big benefit is that you get access to all sorts of tools that you couldn't afford or justify in the home shop, let alone have room for....  By being a member, I get access to Milling machines, Lathes, TIG and MIG welders, a full electronics lab, sewing machines, a very complete woodworking shop, and more...  They also offer courses in how to do stuff and use any equipment that you don't already know....  The Asylum is in the process of building an expansion that will bring it to 40,000 square feet, making it one of the biggest maker spaces in the world.  Most of it is used by individual "studio spaces" (aka "Cubes") that are rented to members for personal workspace and to store their tools and projects - currently there is a 6-12 month (or longer) waiting list for studio spaces...  In the meantime I'm sharing space on the top of one of the other member's pallet storage areas, and packing stuff in and out...  I hope to be getting my own pallet soon though.
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa193/Stoveburner/This is a link to an album that contains some of my projects, and a photo-tour of the Asylum... http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa193/Stoveburner/  I've had to do some extensive repairs on our swimming pool lift, including making adapters to fit the replacement linear actuator I had to get for it, and rebuilding the control box.  Finally got it going just in time to have the pool filter break down, now I'm fighting to get the "green lagoon" back under control so that I can actually go swimming before the season ends...

Currently I'm working on an "electric foot pedal presser" - a device that I haven't seen mentioned elsewhere on any of the HP sites I now spend most of my time on.  The idea is that there are lots of devices, including TIG machines, sewing machines, and so on, that are designed to be controlled by a foot pedal, usually because your hands are busy doing other stuff.  Since my feet don't work, this poses a problem, and rather than trying to find a different solution for each different machine, I'm making a universal device with a holder for the foot pedal and a sort of piston that will push it, controlled by a speech recognition system....

I'm figuring that this will be a unit that will stand me in good stead once I get back to working on the actual chair project, which has been on hold for a while....

In other news...  Mary-Anne is once again looking for a job (for that matter so am I...) If anyone knows of any senior / principal software engineer jobs let me know...  I'm more looking for something part time in the way of electronics / mechanical build / test tech or jr. engineer.

We also have had a moderately large swamp maple come down across our circular drive, along with a fair number of large branches and other small trees from last fall's surprise storm that I can't get to in order to deal with.  Anyone near Billerica, MA that feels like scrounging, let me know - probably about 1/4-1/2 cord worth, maybe a little more....

Gooserider


----------



## HollowHill

Gooserider, that pedal presser sounds way cool.  Great idea!  Good luck with it.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Flatbedford

Good to hear from you. Better to hear that you are staying busy and doing stuff that you enjoy. That place sounds awesome.


----------



## begreen

Hey Goose, it's great that you can drive again. That is a big step. I'm glad to hear that you are getting out and about. Hope someone listening here has a chainsaw and can clear up that maple pretty quickly. Maybe post a quick note in the woodshed asking for some help with its removal.


----------



## firefighterjake

It's good to hear from you Goose.


----------



## ScotO

I'm a relative newby here in terms of your membership, Gooserider.  But I have scanned over a lot of your posts and I really enjoy them.  I also share alot of the same political views as you (as stated we won't get into that on here), and I have gone through your post in regards to your accident.  Great to hear you are making progress, great to see you back on the site.  Keep the faith, stay the course and continue to press on!


----------



## nate379

Who keeps deleting my posts? This will be my THIRD post in this thread! PM ME if there is a "problem". I hardly think I'm being rude or not following any forum rules?

Was just wondering exactly what happened?  Saw the part about the tree falling, but you are in a wheelchair now?

I fell off a 10ft roof about 2 years ago and broke my back in a few places. Dr's said I was VERY lucky to be still walking.


----------



## fishingpol

Nice to hear from you Goose. If someone can help you on the tree, great, if not and you want it cut up and rolled into the brush, I can help you. I need a few medium rounds for a wood turning project anyways, it may be a good opportunity to grab some.

Take care.


----------



## Blue Vomit

nate379 said:


> Who keeps deleting my posts? This will be my THIRD post in this thread! PM ME if there is a "problem". I hardly think I'm being rude or not following any forum rules?
> 
> Was just wondering exactly what happened?  Saw the part about the tree falling, but you are in a wheelchair now?
> 
> I fell off a 10ft roof about 2 years ago and broke my back in a few places. Dr's said I was VERY lucky to be still walking.



Dude's been through hell. Go back to page one and start reading... Or don't. Your choice.


----------



## begreen

Gooserider moderated here. He had a very serious tree-cutting accident. It's left him paralyzed from the waist down. The first post in this thread by Mary-Anne sums it up.


----------



## Gooserider

It isn't me Nate, it looks like my "magic buttons" went away with this new software (no big deal...) 

As to what happened, the quick version is that I was taking down a tree with a big snag in it, so I put a rope on it, made shallow cuts, with the plan that my friend would winch it over w/ a come-along after I got away from it.  This worked, except the snag broke loose, as expected, but bounced when it hit the ground, and followed me right down my escape path.  If I'd gone 5' further it would have missed me!  It separated my right shoulder, broke a bunch of ribs, and my left leg.  We called 911, and the paramedics came and did a great job of picking me up and hauled me to Lahey Clinic, the local trauma center, which has a very good reputation.  The ER folks discovered that one of the broken ribs had punctured my aorta.  They went in to do the emergency surgery to fix that, and apparently left the blood supply to my spine clamped down for to long - When I rolled into the operating room everything that wasn't broken worked, but I rolled out a paraplegic - this is a known risk of the surgery, about 5% of folks going in for most any major open chest surgery come out with spinal cord damage.  One support group meeting I went to, almost 1/2 the paras were in their chairs as a result of "bad surgical outcomes"

Bottom line is I'm now officially a "T-5, ASIA-B" paraplegic w/ "Lower motor neuron damage" - from about the bottom of my ribcage down, I have feeling, but no significant /useful motor control - I'm wheelchair confined, and barring major medical breakthroughs (and the gov't letting us actually use them) the prediction is that I'm not likely to get significantly better....  A rather annoying aspect of the research is that nearly all the attention is focused on physical cord damage (broken backs where there is a single point of damage) as opposed to "ischemic" (doctor caused) damage that covers a large section of the cord.

I'm very much unhappy with what is publicly available in the way of chairs and other accessibility equipment - which is typically designed for "worst case" injuries and to meet every possible safety standard,  and therefore ends up limiting what those of us with moderate disabilities can do...  Once I get the foot pedal presser working, I will be getting back to work on making my own chair, based largely on the work being done over on WheelchairDriver.com which is a British site who's owner builds chairs that are miles above what the industry makes...

Gooserider



nate379 said:


> Who keeps deleting my posts? This will be my THIRD post in this thread! PM ME if there is a "problem". I hardly think I'm being rude or not following any forum rules?
> 
> Was just wondering exactly what happened? Saw the part about the tree falling, but you are in a wheelchair now?
> 
> I fell off a 10ft roof about 2 years ago and broke my back in a few places. Dr's said I was VERY lucky to be still walking.


----------

